# Former players...



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 30, 2017)

Apart from confirming the obvious, that Kavlin Morath-Gibbs (who's he?  ) will be still at Carshalton Athletic, I thought I'd start a thread where anyone can post where former Hamlet players are...whether former First Team or not. To include retired players in managing/coaching roles, and so on.

There's quite a contingent building up at Kent Football United, in the Southern Counties East first division, which is step six, same level as Fisher. Kent Football United play in Dartford, if anyone is curious. Here's the link on their players from Kentish Football:

Kent Football United boss Ennio Gonnella: Our target is promotion, but just like anything in life, hard work is the key | Kentish Football


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 30, 2017)

And, off the pitch, our former manager Wayne Burnett has gone to White Hart Lane:

Tottenham appoint Wayne Burnett and Perry Suckling as academy coaches


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 1, 2017)

I'd bloody love to know where Ricky Antoine is these days. Blokes a legend!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jul 1, 2017)

I'd really like to know where Willie is...? All time favourite.


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 12, 2017)

One of the Dulwich Hamlet "one hit wonders" reappeared Bagasan Graham. Scored on his debut at Billericay if I remember right but spent more time on the treatment table than on the pitch.
Ebbsfleet United sign former Chelmsford City winger Bagasan Graham


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 12, 2017)

And Oshane Brown going to be at East Grinstead this season
Plenty Of Changes For Wasps - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 15, 2017)

George Elokobi joins Leyton Orient:  
Leyton Orient: George Elokobi & Macauley Bonne join from Colchester United


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 15, 2017)

Would appear Harry Ottaway has joined the ex-Hamlet enclave at Braintree, on the bench today for their friendly against Southend.

Probably going to miss someone, but make that Marc-Anthony Okoye, Billy Crook, Roman Michael-Percil, Nigel Neita, Xavier Vidal as well as Ottaway that have pitched up there.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 16, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Would appear Harry Ottaway has joined the ex-Hamlet enclave at Braintree, on the bench today for their friendly against Southend.
> 
> Probably going to miss someone, but make that Marc-Anthony Okoye, Billy Crook, Roman Michael-Percil, Nigel Neita, Xavier Vidal as well as Ottaway that have pitched up there.


Enfield Town have practically been promoted to Conference South despite losing to us in the play-offs.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 16, 2017)

Braintree have taken over the Merstham experiment to see how far up the pyramid you can take the Dulwich rejects.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 17, 2017)

Hardly the pre-season changes of 1984/5 though....


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 1, 2017)

Kadell Daniel has joined Dover after being on trial recently DANIEL JOINS WHITES – Dover Athletic FC

Thought he looked promising when he was here at the start of last season and scored a good freekick in the first match at Sudbury but pettered out after that.


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 1, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> Braintree have taken over the Merstham experiment to see how far up the pyramid you can take the Dulwich rejects.


And Vidal already gone off to Harlow before the experiment began


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 3, 2017)

Al Crane said:


> Kadell Daniel has joined Dover after being on trial recently DANIEL JOINS WHITES – Dover Athletic FC
> 
> Thought he looked promising when he was here at the start of last season and scored a good freekick in the first match at Sudbury but pettered out after that.


I thought he looked Leatherhead's best player by a distance when he appeared against us in April.  For me he's a left winger, but we mostly played him at 'number 10'.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 9, 2017)

Panutche scored a screamer for Crawley at Birmingham in the League Cup tonight, hit the ground running for them


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 9, 2017)

Ethan started for Barnsley in the League Cup last night, played 120 minutes of their 4-3 extra time win


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 9, 2017)

Former ASPIRE Academy youngster Diallang Jaiyesimi looks set to go on loan at Grimsby
Norwich City youngster Diallang Jaiyesimi poised to join Grimsby Town on loan


----------



## toby kempton (Aug 10, 2017)

Erhun oztumer scored a last minute penalty for walsall but was to little to late as they lost 3-2


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 10, 2017)

Not forgetting McCoulsky scoring twice for Newport County on Tuesday. He is currently on loan from Bristol City.
Also, one of the current squad is on their way to an EFL club shortly.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 10, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> Also, one of the current squad is on their way to an EFL club shortly.



Bugger. I mean, good for them.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 10, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> Not forgetting McCoulsky scoring twice for Newport County on Tuesday. He is currently on loan from Bristol City.
> Also, one of the current squad is on their way to an EFL club shortly.



My 20p is on Nathan Green. Would be delighted to be wrong.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 6, 2017)

And former managers...

Craig Edwards:

Craig Edwards takes over as Kem leaves. - News - Ware FC


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 19, 2017)

Harry Ottaway playing for Corinthian-Casuals tonight away at a Thamesmead 

Harley Wise sent off playing for Hendon away at Dorking


----------



## AveryDave (Dec 19, 2017)

Dean Lodge is linking up with Charlie Penny at Chipstead at the moment.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Dec 20, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Dean Lodge is linking up with Charlie Penny at Chipstead at the moment.



Usually he's seen attempting to "link-up" with reality in Champion Hill bar on match days..


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 24, 2017)

Matt Drage signed for Merstham and Deano Macca re-signed for them as well.


----------



## chris gil (Dec 26, 2017)

ethan pinnock started for barnsley at fulham saturday , i think its his first start in the league for them


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 27, 2017)

chris gil said:


> ethan pinnock started for barnsley at fulham saturday , i think its his first start in the league for them


Looks like you’re right. He’d started in the League Cup but only come on as a sub in the Championship before 23/12.
Not bad - MOM in second starting league match!...


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 30, 2017)

Anyone have any information on a former player called William Baverstock? He played in the 1930s apparently?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 30, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> Anyone have any information on a former player called William Baverstock? He played in the 1930s apparently?


 Jack McInroy or John Lawrence would be the most probable to answer that?


----------



## pitchfork (Dec 30, 2017)

Ethan scores a 90th minute equaliser!


----------



## pitchfork (Jan 1, 2018)

Ethan scored the winner this time!!!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 2, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> Anyone have any information on a former player called William Baverstock? He played in the 1930s apparently?


No mention of him in the 1939/40, 37/38 or 29/30 Handbooks, DC.
I can't help you on the remaining seasons, but maybe others can.
I will check through programmes in due course.


----------



## pitchfork (Jan 7, 2018)

I see Shawn Mclousky scored the winner against Leeds in the FA cup today! 

Newport County 2-1 Leeds United


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jan 7, 2018)

Pinnock, McCoulsky, Oztumer all doing very well in the EFL and each of their development curves still pointing upwards. I expect Allassani will be competing at these levels soon enough.

There's the nucleus of a bad-ass free-scoring side there.


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 9, 2018)

the 12th man said:


> Matt Drage signed for Merstham and Deano Macca re-signed for them as well.



Judging by his Twitter, Drage lasted just the one game at Merstham.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2018)

AveryDave said:


> Judging by his Twitter, Drage lasted just the one game at Merstham.


His solitary appearance was in the 3-1 defeat at Tooting, substituted at 2-1 down, then they lost the next game 4-0 at home to Worthing!


----------



## bkbk (Jan 9, 2018)

I attended that game because of the Billericay postponement. He didn't particularly cover himself in glory but then nor did many of the Merstham side, it was a torrid performance.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2018)

bkbk said:


> I attended that game because of the Billericay postponement. He didn't particularly cover himself in glory but then nor did many of the Merstham side, it was a torrid performance.


When you look at the individual quality in the Merstham squad over the past couple of years they've badly underachieved. That team is nowhere near the sum of its parts.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 10, 2018)

AveryDave said:


> Judging by his Twitter, Drage lasted just the one game at Merstham.


Got to feel sorry for him:


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 10, 2018)

Not really, he gave away far too many goals for my liking...not just the play-off final at Bognor!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not really, he gave away far too many goals for my liking...not just the play-off final at Bognor!


We already have 4 good centre backs plus a fifth out on loan to Welling. Drage is still good enough for a better side than Merstham.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 10, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> We already have 4 good centre backs plus a fifth out on loan to Welling. Drage is still good enough for a better side than Merstham.


Despite the odd error he was pretty reliable really, but I wasn’t in any way suggesting Gavin was wrong to let him go. I think the tightening of our defence has been a major factor in the improved results that have been achieved this season. Just seemed a bit of a disconsolate message.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 10, 2018)

I might be wrong but I think Jamie Howell at Eastbourne had seen plenty of Drage's admittedly impressive crossfield passes etc when he was Bognor manager and got it into his head that he could be a defensive midfielder. That doesn't appear to have panned out too well but i'm sure he'll find another club pretty quickly after the brief cameo at Merstham. I actually found his 'come and get me' plea on Twitter quite refreshing. Better than employing some two-bit wannabe agent at this level. 

I always liked him, plenty of heart and battle but, yes, prone to some rather damaging lapses of concentration. He's not unlike most other centre backs in this division in that regard but we really have improved in that department since he left.


----------



## clog (Jan 10, 2018)

I think Drage was great. Agree with Macca that he had one or two damaging lapses in concentration, but he was immense in the home game against Macclesfield for example. I hope he finds somewhere quickly!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 11, 2018)

AveryDave said:


> Dean Lodge is linking up with Charlie Penny at Chipstead at the moment.


Charlie Penny back at Merstham again.


----------



## blueheaven (Jan 11, 2018)

clog said:


> I think Drage was great. Agree with Macca that he had one or two damaging lapses in concentration, but he was immense in the home game against Macclesfield for example. I hope he finds somewhere quickly!



Totally agree - I was a big Drage fan and he undoubtedly improved us when he came in. The good points definitely outweighed the bad. Of course, our defence has improved again this season but I wouldn't say it's entirely due to new signings - in my view Taylor and Weatherstone have both upped their games from last season, and I also think Preston has been better this time round.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 11, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> Totally agree - I was a big Drage fan and he undoubtedly improved us when he came in. The good points definitely outweighed the bad. Of course, our defence has improved again this season but I wouldn't say it's entirely due to new signings - in my view Taylor and Weatherstone have both upped their games from last season, and I also think Preston has been better this time round.



Both Chambers and Taylor are vastly improved players compared to when they returned. Their time at the Palace "academy" had clearly destroyed their confidence and ability to defend at times (e.g. Folkestone away last season). Gav, Junior and Kevin should take a lot of credit for rehabilitating their careers to an extend that it wouldn't surprise me if pro clubs are sniffing.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 11, 2018)

Drage wouldn’t get in the team this season. He was good on his day, but taylor and chambers have come in leaps and bounds, I agree


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 11, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> Drage wouldn’t get in the team this season. He was good on his day, but taylor and chambers have come in leaps and bounds, I agree


He's been most directly replaced by Rickie Hayles in the middle of the back 3, who is a technically inferior footballer but a better defender in my view, as well as being vastly more experienced.

Taylor was really just cover for two or three positions last season, but he's improved so much it's like having a new player and our other new defender Anthony Acheampong now appears surplus to requirements.

My main gripe with Drage wasn't the odd slip-up, it was his knack of turning a harmless situation into a dangerous set piece for the opposition by committing a needless foul 10-15 yards outside the box.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Kevin James was on the bench at Cray Valley (Paper Mills) last night...listed in the programme as 'goalkeeping coach' he seemed to do most of the talking/ranting on the bench...just like being back at Champion Hill! 

I would hazard a guess he will be looking to get in management himself at some stage, based on that.

Junior James played for Cray Valley.


----------



## chris gil (Jan 14, 2018)

newport county was on football focus yesterday with a brief shawn mc coulsky  cameo , which was nice


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 19, 2018)

The wait is over people Matt Drage has signed for Tooting!


----------



## liamdhfc (Jan 19, 2018)

Pity we don't play them again as that would give Ashley Carew lots of free kick practice. The leakiest defence in the league gets Matt Drage- good fit


----------



## 3010 (Jan 19, 2018)

liamdhfc said:


> Pity we don't play them again as that would give Ashley Carew lots of free kick practice.


He needs it this season - think he's only scored 1 so far!


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 19, 2018)

3010 said:


> He needs it this season - think he's only scored 1 so far!


Yeah I think only one from a free kick so far this season:


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 19, 2018)

3010 said:


> He needs it this season - think he's only scored 1 so far!



Bit hard to score them from the bench! With Reise in the team, then we can play three defensive midfielders. Will need Ash and/or Ferguson back in the team if he leaves.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 19, 2018)

pompeydunc said:


> Bit hard to score them from the bench! With Reise in the team, then we can play three defensive midfielders. Will need Ash and/or Ferguson back in the team if he leaves.



I understand picking that three recently in that Ash & Ferguson aren’t in great form, Beaney deserved a run of starts, Onovwigun’s form every time he played demanded selection, and Kargbo is so damn loveable. With Reise in the side it works because he’s so good. (In some ways it reminds me of Ged Houllier’s approach when Michael Owen was breaking through; you knew he’d score so why not set up defensively to get yourself a 1-0.) But I agree that without that “guaranteed” goal, we’ll need an effective goal-scoring and creating ten. Which I think will end up meaning a call has to be made on either Kargbo or Onovwigun.


----------



## 3010 (Jan 20, 2018)

3010 said:


> He needs it this season - think he's only scored 1 so far!



Make that 2!


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 20, 2018)

3010 said:


> Make that 2!


Beat me to it!


----------



## NPDHFC (Jan 26, 2018)

A nice mention for Gav in this preview of this weekend's FA Cup games:

www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2018/jan/26/fa-cup-fourth-round-10-things-to-look-out-for-this-weekend

*"McCoulsky’s rise at Newport moulded by mentor Rose*
Shawn McCoulsky earned Newport County a plum draw at home to Tottenham Hotspur by scoring the winner against Leeds United but that goal was also another nod to the work of Gavin Rose, the Aspire Academy director and manager 150 miles east at seventh-tier Dulwich Hamlet. The 21-year-old McCoulsky was converted from a right-back to a striker as a teenager and hasn’t looked back since, joining Bristol City in November 2015 and scoring 11 goals on loan at Newport this season. McCoulsky is not the first to thrive after being nurtured by Rose and his staff, though, with Barnsley’s Ethan Pinnock and Walsall’s Erhun Oztumer among those impressing in the Football League. Simeon Jackson and George Elokobi, in years gone by, have also graduated through their system. Another match-winning goal for McCoulsky at Rodney Parade on Saturday evening would be the next step on a brilliant journey."


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 13, 2018)

Danny Carr has signed for Shamrock Rovers: Shamrock Rovers sign English striker Daniel Carr


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 3, 2018)

Hat-trick for Erhun at Southend today - with 5mins to go


----------



## JTee (Mar 21, 2018)

Panutche Camará started and scored for Crawley in a 3-2 loss in league two tonight. His first league goal I think?


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 21, 2018)

Frankie Sawyer got a hattrick for Sevenoaks Town last night!


----------



## 3010 (Mar 24, 2018)

Frazer Shaw just signed for Leatherhead:


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 24, 2018)

3010 said:


> Frazer Shaw just signed for Leatherhead:




Hope they register him correctly.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 24, 2018)

Love the fact they advertise him as former billericay player. That's where he made his name after all.


----------



## Northants Dal (Apr 18, 2018)

Erhun is in the PFA League One team of the year


----------



## chris gil (Apr 19, 2018)

dean lodge took a save dhfc leaflet off me at east dulwich station , which was nice


----------



## ForwardHamlet (May 1, 2018)

Does anyone remember Gary Noel? Striker who played for the Hamlet during 08-09. He ended up heading for Austria and is now thriving in the fourth tier in Germany.

Great interview with him here: Gary Noel: The Englishman who conquered Austria and become a Mauritius international


----------



## Pink Panther (May 1, 2018)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Does anyone remember Gary Noel? Striker who played for the Hamlet during 08-09. He ended up heading for Austria and is now thriving in the fourth tier in Germany.


Scored a few goals for us, mostly appeared as a substitute, then joined Harrow Borough who were a division higher at the time. He was only 18 or 19.


----------



## the 12th man (May 1, 2018)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Does anyone remember Gary Noel? Striker who played for the Hamlet during 08-09. He ended up heading for Austria and is now thriving in the fourth
> 
> Great interview with him here: Gary Noel: The Englishman who conquered Austria and become a Mauritius international



Vfb Lubeck's next game is against Altona!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 2, 2018)

the 12th man said:


> Vfb Lubeck's next game is against Altona!


A 'tasty' game, I'm led to believe Lubeck isn't the nicest of fans...


----------



## tonysingh (May 19, 2018)

Andy Cyrus is running an arts cafe in Chatham. Was a huge shock to meet him after a poetry open mic. (yes I look enormous)


----------



## B.I.G (May 20, 2018)

tonysingh said:


> Andy Cyrus is running an arts cafe in Chatham. Was a huge shock to meet him after a poetry open mic. (yes I look enormous)
> 
> View attachment 135901



Legend.... and Andy Cyrus.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2018)

According to the Tooting forum Matt Drage has joined Leatherhead.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jun 7, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> According to the Tooting forum Matt Drage has joined Leatherhead.


He has. And Frazer Shaw has joined Concord.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 13, 2018)

Bolton Wanderers have signed Erhan :
Bolton Wanderers sign Erhun Oztumer


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 13, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Bolton Wanderers have signed Erhan :
> Bolton Wanderers sign Erhun Oztumer




I heard a rumour.....


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 11, 2018)

Phil Wilson has signed for Glebe who play in the Premier Division of the Southern Counties League (1 level below Bostik South).


----------



## Son of Roy (Jul 16, 2018)

Did anyone notice Xavier Vidal has opened a hair salon in Mitcham close to the KNK stadium. Offering discounts for players who want a pre-match trim.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 18, 2018)

Chris Dickson has joined Hampton from Chelmsford. 

Gus Sow has joined Merstham from Lewes.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 18, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Chris Dickson has joined Hampton from Chelmsford.
> 
> Gus Sow has joined Merstham from Lewes.


Ex-Hamlet player signs for Merstham? Weird!


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 18, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> Ex-Hamlet player signs for Merstham? Weird!



He’s got such a tiny waist.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 19, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> He’s got such a tiny waist.



Ha ha ha.  Top song.  Need more like that...


----------



## RabbleLevi (Jul 28, 2018)

Absolute Legend - also against my ‘second team’


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 5, 2018)

Our next opponents East Thurrock United had Tom Derry in their side yesterday.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 6, 2018)

Rhys Murrell-williamson has joined Hampton, where most of last season's Hendon side have managed to find their way into the National League despite their play-off defeat to the Hamlet.


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 10, 2018)

Nigel Neita has signed for Hythe Town.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 10, 2018)

Shawn McCoulsky has signed a new three year contract at Bristol City and gone out on loan again, to Southend this time.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> Shawn McCoulsky has signed a new three year contract at Bristol City and gone out on loan again, to Southend this time.


Glad he's fit enough to play again. It sounded like he had a potentially serious illness last season.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 10, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Glad he's fit enough to play again. It sounded like he had a potentially serious illness last season.


Yeah, sounded grim at the time but seems they're happy for him to play.


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 11, 2018)

Xavier Vidal at Greenwich Borough


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2018)

What a come down. Never imagined he'd be playing two levels below the Hamlet five years after his iconic goal secured our promotion from that level. 

Barely a former player after a few pre-season games but Greg Cundle came off the bench for Kingstonian today, and Muhammad Faal scored a late penalty in their 2-3 defeat at home to Brightlingsea after they had two men sent off.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Aug 13, 2018)

Diallang Jaiyesimi scored a goal on Saturday for Yeovil in Div 2.

Apparently he's on a year long loan from Norwich


----------



## SDE (Aug 14, 2018)

And live on Sky right now, playing against Villa in the league cup. Good on the lad. Go DJ!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 14, 2018)

Erhun's started against Leeds.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 14, 2018)

And scored on debut !


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2018)

bkbk said:


> And scored on debut !



That commentator's Yorkshire accent is completely unintelligible.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 15, 2018)

McCoulsky was also on the scoresheet as Southend lost to Brentford

Chris Powell was impressed with his debut: Blues boss Powell happy with striker's debut | Echo


----------



## Matt The Cab (Aug 15, 2018)

So we’ve Oztumer @ Bolton, McCoulsky @ Southend, Jaiyesimi @Yeovil & Allassani @ Coventry

First, last or anytime Goalscorer Yankee???


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 15, 2018)

Allassani hasn’t started a competitive league or cup game for Coventry. Can we have him back? Seems a waste (Unless he’s injured)


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 15, 2018)

RabbleLevi said:


> Allassani hasn’t started a competitive league or cup game for Coventry. Can we have him back? Seems a waste (Unless he’s injured)


Been carrying a knock apparently. Expected to be in the squad imminently.


----------



## dcdulwich (Aug 15, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> What a come down. Never imagined he'd be playing two levels below the Hamlet five years after his iconic goal secured our promotion from that level.


Wasn’t the ‘absolute humdinger from about 25 yards’ - one of Xav’s too? 

In any case it’s great to have the ForwardHamlet podcast back and to hear that quote and the ‘swaggering dandies’ one again Pink Panther!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 15, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> Wasn’t the ‘absolute humdinger from about 25 yards’ - one of Xav’s too?


Yes, it was the only goal of the game at home to Witham Town on the Saturday before Christmas, 2014.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 15, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> So we’ve Oztumer @ Bolton, McCoulsky @ Southend, Jaiyesimi @Yeovil & Allassani @ Coventry
> 
> First, last or anytime Goalscorer Yankee???



Also Panutche Camara is still at Crawley I think.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 15, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Also Panutche Camara is still at Crawley I think.


Yes, he was on the bench for their first two matches and started the third one last night.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Aug 15, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Also Panutche Camara is still at Crawley I think.



Canadian it is then


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 22, 2018)

Dumebi Dumaka has announced on his Instagram page that he has officially retired from football, seems that his knee injury was too severe to shift in the end. Real shame that it ended this way, if fit he could have been a real asset at this level. Wish him all the best for the future


----------



## Nivag (Aug 22, 2018)

Boo!! I would have liked to see him play again. Must have been a difficult decision to admit it wasn't going to get better.


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 3, 2018)

Nassim Dukali signed for Thamesmead Town (from Lewes) and popped in a hattrick at the weekend.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 4, 2018)

Not an ex-player but an ex-manager and Pink Panther might know it already but a smartly dressed Alan Smith can often be seen enjoying the cricket at the back of the Oval's Peter May stand.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 4, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Not an ex-player but an ex-manager and Pink Panther might know it already but a smartly dressed Alan Smith can often be seen enjoying the cricket at the back of the Oval's Peter May stand.


Yes, someone posted a photo of him with Chris Lewington (one of his ex-Hamlet players) on the ex-players' Facebook page a couple of weeks ago, taken at the Surrey v Lancashire match.  Alan Smith & Steve Kember used to be regulars at the annual Surrey Championship match at Whitgift School before they ceased using that ground.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 4, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Not an ex-player but an ex-manager and Pink Panther might know it already but a smartly dressed Alan Smith can often be seen enjoying the cricket at the back of the Oval's Peter May stand.


Alan was at our recent home game with Gloucester City.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Sep 5, 2018)

Ibra Sekajja just coming on for Havant v Aldershot on BT live game


----------



## Jimbob73 (Sep 6, 2018)

Peter Crouch autobiography out today


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 8, 2018)

Leatherhead have just released Matt Drage.


----------



## Dirty South (Sep 8, 2018)

Jamie Mascoll scored his first goal since signing for Charlton from Dulwich, on Tuesday. Got a late equaliser against Wimbledon in the Football League Trophy.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 8, 2018)

Roman Michael-Percil now at East Thurrock United.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 10, 2018)

Dirty South said:


> Jamie Mascoll scored his first goal since signing for Charlton from Dulwich, on Tuesday. Got a late equaliser against Wimbledon in the Football League Trophy.


That would be against AFC Wimbledon. Wimbledon changed their name to MK Dons.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Sep 10, 2018)

Ex Dulwich Hamlet GK Phil Wilson and striker Laurent Hamici will be involved for the home side tomorrow night in our London Senior Cup tie at Glebe.

Phil needs no introduction.

Hamici probably best remembered for his last-min winner at home to Margate three years ago:


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 11, 2018)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Ex Dulwich Hamlet GK Phil Wilson and striker Laurent Hamici will be involved for the home side tomorrow night in our London Senior Cup tie at Glebe.
> 
> Phil needs no introduction.
> 
> Hamici probably best remembered for his last-min winner at home to Margate three years ago:




Is Ellis Green still there as well?


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Sep 11, 2018)

pompeydunc said:


> Is Ellis Green still there as well?


Yup!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2018)

The increasingly well-travelled Matt Drage made his second start for Whitehawk tonight in a narrow 8-0 defeat at Bognor.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 18, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> The increasingly well-travelled Matt Drage made his second start for Whitehawk tonight in a narrow 8-0 defeat at Bognor.


Six of the goals came in the space of 15 minutes, four of them from a substitute who'd only just come on.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2018)

Nana Boakye-Yiadom has returned to the Isthmian League with Hornchurch.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 28, 2018)

High drama in the 6-a-side World Cup as Dean McDonald scores a tremendous injury time equaliser against Brazil. England go on to win on penalties. He looked quite pleased.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Sep 28, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> High drama in the 6-a-side World Cup as Dean McDonald scores a tremendous injury time equaliser against Brazil. England go on to win on penalties. He looked quite pleased.



Not seen it, but I'll bet he's scored better against me....


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 28, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> High drama in the 6-a-side World Cup as Dean McDonald scores a tremendous injury time equaliser against Brazil. England go on to win on penalties. He looked quite pleased.




Aaahhhh. Spoiler. Was going to watch that later...


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 28, 2018)

Reise has joined Ebbsfleet on a three month loan: Fleet swoop for striker


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 28, 2018)

pompeydunc said:


> Aaahhhh. Spoiler. Was going to watch that later...


You're welcome.


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 30, 2018)

"The Tank" has rolled into Great Wakering!


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 14, 2018)

Xavier Vidal now at Sevenoaks Town. How has he ended up back at that level when he ought to be in his prime?


----------



## pitchfork (Oct 14, 2018)

He was watching at Tooting in our last home game, what a shame, quality player!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 15, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> He was watching at Tooting in our last home game, what a shame, quality player!


All about the right attitude...and he never had it. Not the first player that the grass isn't always greener after Gavin...


----------



## chris gil (Oct 15, 2018)

A bit random but I'm pretty sure it was dean lodge i saw on a BMX down rye lane on friday , i was on a bus and sort of  double clocked him , turned and said , " errrr.... think that was dean lodge on a BMX "


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 15, 2018)

chris gil said:


> A bit random but I'm pretty sure it was dean lodge i saw on a BMX down rye lane on friday , i was on a bus and sort of  double clocked him , turned and said , " errrr.... think that was dean lodge on a BMX "


Did he fall off under slight contact?


----------



## jnrknight (Oct 16, 2018)

chris gil said:


> A bit random but I'm pretty sure it was dean lodge i saw on a BMX down rye lane on friday , i was on a bus and sort of  double clocked him , turned and said , " errrr.... think that was dean lodge on a BMX "



He lives a few doors up from me on Bromar Rd just behind the flats on Dog Kennel Hill. We’re on nodding terms, last time I actually chatted to him (a good while back now) I’m pretty sure he said he was doing live event security (don’t quote me on that though!) & playing a bit but not at a serious level. He does indeed often ride a BMX!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 16, 2018)

last time I saw him he was getting onto a train at East Dulwich with said BMX.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 16, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> last time I saw him he was getting onto a train at East Dulwich with said BMX.


I thought he was a very good player for us, we tried sign him many years before he eventually joined us (I think he joined Basingstoke at that time after being released by a League club, possibly Reading), he was never quite the same after being chopped down by an appalling foul at home to Harrow Borough on the first day of the season four years ago which put him out for months. I got the impression he's a bit of a party animal too, which may not have helped, but he always gave 100% and made things happen on the pitch.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 16, 2018)

Saw him in a Chipstead tracksuit on a match day some time last season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 16, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> Saw him in a Chipstead tracksuit on a match day some time last season.


Yes, he played there briefly. I think he was at Metropolitan Police before that.


----------



## chris gil (Oct 18, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I thought he was a very good player for us, we tried sign him many years before he eventually joined us (I think he joined Basingstoke at that time after being released by a League club, possibly Reading), he was never quite the same after being chopped down by an appalling foul at home to Harrow Borough on the first day of the season four years ago which put him out for months. I got the impression he's a bit of a party animal too, which may not have helped, but he always gave 100% and made things happen on the pitch.



Deffo , saw him in the bar after a game a few years ago rather refreshed


----------



## chris gil (Oct 18, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Did he fall off under slight contact?



I would say his bike handling skills were rather good , slaloming through people and shopping trolleys down rye lane on a busy friday night


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 18, 2018)

chris gil said:


> Deffo , saw him in the bar after a game a few years ago rather refreshed



I have some interesting photos of him after that game


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 20, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> He was watching at Tooting in our last home game, what a shame, quality player!



Was he? He fizzled out spectacularly after we won the league. Should've been so much better than he is.


----------



## mynameislaraine (Oct 22, 2018)

chris gil said:


> Deffo , saw him in the bar after a game a few years ago rather refreshed



I remember this- him and his friend were asking me to smell them! They both smelt quite nice, fyi.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 23, 2018)

mynameislaraine said:


> I remember this- him and his friend were asking me to smell them! They both smelt quite nice, fyi.


I just can't help being reminded of this:

alan partridge smell my cheese - Bing video


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 3, 2018)

Muhammadu Faal has left Kingstonian:

K’s grant release to Muhammadu Faal - News - Kingstonian FC


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 3, 2018)

Kingstonian still a shitty club.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 8, 2018)

I see there will be no reunion next week as Mark Weatherstone has joined Enfield !!


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 8, 2018)

Al Cunningham said:


> I see there will be no reunion next week as Mark Weatherstone has joined Enfield !!



The world is going mad!


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 8, 2018)

Al Cunningham said:


> I see there will be no reunion next week as Mark Weatherstone has joined Enfield !!


Strange one.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 8, 2018)

any one know why when Marc seemed to be happy to be back at Wingate why he would leave weeks later ?
bizarre


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 8, 2018)

P


PartisanDulwich said:


> any one know why when Marc seemed to be happy to be back at Wingate why he would leave weeks later ?
> bizarre


robab because he’d Done what he wanted, break their appearance record, his manager goes to Enfield Town & he’s made an offer he couldn’t refuse, just like when he came to Champion Hill?


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 8, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> P
> 
> robab because he’d Done what he wanted, break their appearance record, his manager goes to Enfield Town & he’s made an offer he couldn’t refuse, just like when he came to Champion Hill?


I suspected the change of manager at W&F might be a factor, but I didn't realise the bloke who left them had gone to Enfield .


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 8, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I suspected the change of manager at W&F might be a factor, but I didn't realise the bloke who left them had gone to Enfield .



Has he?


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 8, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Has he?


Mishi said he has. I don't know if that's correct.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 8, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Mishi said he has. I don't know if that's correct.



I couldnt see it when I looked earlier. Although I was surprised Glen Little had become the Wingate manager when I noticed after we drew them.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 9, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Has he?


Maybe not, I never read it anywhere, only something I heard in hearsay... happy to stand corrected.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 9, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Maybe not, I never read it anywhere, only something I heard in hearsay... happy to stand corrected.



@ him and ask him. 

Until then I will assume he rightly hates Glen Little.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 9, 2018)

Tanasheh Abrahams has gone to Hendon!


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 11, 2018)

Rickie Hayles appeared for East Thurrock United this evening.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 28, 2018)

Rhys Murrell-Williamson has joined...... Billericay


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 28, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> Rhys Murrell-Williamson has joined...... Billericay


Has he recently had a leg amputated?


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 28, 2018)

That is a strange one.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 29, 2018)

Roman Michael-Percil has joined...... Merstham


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 29, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> Roman Michael-Percil has joined...... Merstham


Predictable! I think that's nine ex-Hamlet players there now.


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 29, 2018)

I say Mr B.I.G your mate at Tonbridge may be on a bit of a sticky wicket. After a fantastic start to the season they have lost ten of their last eleven games (2 cup games and a friendly accepted).


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 29, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> I say Mr b-i-g your mate at Tonbridge may be on a bit of a sticky wicket. After a fantastic start to the season they have lost ten of their last eleven games (2 cup games and a friendly accepted).


Tonbridge were promoted to National South the same day we lost our first D1S play-off final at Leatherhead. I think they stayed up for three seasons, but since slipping back they seem to fall further short of returning each year. Looks like they just don't have the infrastructure to sustain a higher level of football, rather like Margate or Lowestoft.


----------



## Roger D (Dec 29, 2018)

Not a ex player but old rabble members will recognise the name, Dickson Gill is the new manager at Egham.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 29, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> I say Mr B.I.G your mate at Tonbridge may be on a bit of a sticky wicket. After a fantastic start to the season they have lost ten of their last eleven games (2 cup games and a friendly accepted).



I posted this yesterday. 



B.I.G said:


> Steve McKimm signs new one-year deal to stay at Tonbridge Angels | Kentish Football
> 
> McKimm vow after signing deal
> 
> ‘Macca’s’ our man for 2018/19 - News - Angels First Team - Tonbridge Angels


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 31, 2018)

Tonbridge Angels were unbeaten and coming off 7 wins on the bounce when we beat them in the FA Cup on 22/9. They then lost their next game and appear to have struggled ever since. 

They did however, provide us with some very valuable and generous help in sorting out our ground capacity assessment recently - for which they deserve our grateful thanks.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 31, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> Tonbridge Angels were unbeaten and coming off 7 wins on the bounce when we beat them in the FA Cup on 22/9. They then lost their next game and appear to have struggled ever since.
> 
> They did however, provide us with some very valuable and generous help in sorting out our ground capacity assessment recently - for which they deserve our grateful thanks.


I think B.I.G may more have a problem with the individual who is their manager, rather than as a club per se. Though he can clarify that.

With regard to their help regarding capacity & similar advice...they may deserve our grateful thanks, but as this is generally not put in the public domain the vast majority of our fans would not be aware of this, so would be unable to.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 31, 2018)

Probably mentioned earlier in this thread, but far too lazy to scroll back & check...Charlie McDonald is currently up front for VCD Athletic in Bostik League Division One south East & scored one of their goals when they won 2-0 at Phoenix Sports yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 31, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I think B.I.G may more have a problem with the individual who is their manager, rather than as a club per se. Though he can clarify that.
> 
> With regard to their help regarding capacity & similar advice...they may deserve our grateful thanks, but as this is generally not put in the public domain the vast majority of our fans would not be aware of this, so would be unable to.


All true. B.I.G’s gripe is not with the club itself afaik.

Also aware people would not have been aware of the help we received via Tonbridge Angels recently. That’s why it seemed a good opportunity to mention it. Maidstone United too, were particularly helpful.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 31, 2018)

Steve McKimm is better now  but claiming you don’t have a contract when its reported that you signed a contract on the official website means something is up


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 31, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Probably mentioned earlier in this thread, but far too lazy to scroll back & check...Charlie McDonald is currently up front for VCD Athletic in Bostik League Division One south East & scored one of their goals when they won 2-0 at Phoenix Sports yesterday afternoon.


Who's he? He's never played for the Hamlet as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Son of Roy (Dec 31, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Who's he? He's never played for the Hamlet as far as I'm aware.



If you don't know, nobody will know. Are we getting mixed up between Charlie Penny and Dean McDonald?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 31, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Who's he? He's never played for the Hamlet as far as I'm aware.


Maybe I got it wrong, wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 9, 2019)

Billy Crook has joined Dartford following his release from Braintree. Shame, thought he’d be an excellent inclusion in Gavin’s half-season sort out.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2019)

Did anyone else notice the two former Hamlet players in the Barking side last night? (Admittedly they only made three appearances between them.)


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jan 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Did anyone else notice the two former Hamlet players in the Barking side last night? (Admittedly they only made three appearances between them.)


Tim Brown in goal. Was the second one the no.11, Darboe?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Tim Brown in goal. Was the second one the no.11, Darboe?


Yes. Brown made his debut in the 3-4 defeat at Maidstone in March 2014, then gave away a late equaliser at home to Enfield in the following match by conceding an indirect free kick inside the box for holding onto the ball for too long; he was a 16 year old loanee from West Ham. 

Kemo Darboe made one substitute appearance in the 3-2 win at Wingate & Finchley in December 2013, and I think he may have been a non-playing substitute in a couple of other matches.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Kemo Darboe made one substitute appearance in the 3-2 win at Wingate & Finchley in December 2013, and I think he may have been a non-playing substitute in a couple of other matches.



That was my first Dulwich away game!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Yes. Brown made his debut in the 3-4 defeat at Maidstone in March 2014, then gave away a late equaliser at home to Enfield in the following match by conceding an indirect free kick inside the box for holding onto the ball for too long; he was a 16 year old loanee from West Ham.
> 
> Kemo Darboe made one substitute appearance in the 3-2 win at Wingate & Finchley in December 2013, and I think he may have been a non-playing substitute in a couple of other matches.



That was Tim Brown?!  I did not pick up on that.  That indirect free-kick cost us a play-off spot!  I think we reminded him of that rather forcibly when he was playing for Canvey Island the following season, and let in a howler which won the game for us.  All was forgiven...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> That was Tim Brown?!  I did not pick up on that.  That indirect free-kick cost us a play-off spot!  I think we reminded him of that rather forcibly when he was playing for Canvey Island the following season, and let in a howler which won the game for us.  All was forgiven...


Schoolboy error, Dunc. Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous. You've got a lot to learn!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Schoolboy error, Dunc. Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous. You've got a lot to learn!



What a missed opportunity!  'Keeper baiting opportunity well and truly spurned...  

Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous...
Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous...
Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous...
Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous...
Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous...
Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous...
Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous...
Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous...
Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 9, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> That was Tim Brown?!  I did not pick up on that.  That indirect free-kick cost us a play-off spot!  I think we reminded him of that rather forcibly when he was playing for Canvey Island the following season, and let in a howler which won the game for us.  All was forgiven...




Is that baleboy_93 that I can hear in the background?


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Schoolboy error, Dunc. Always check the opposition line-up for anyone with previous. You've got a lot to learn!


The Corcoran boys were all over it.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jan 9, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Is that baleboy_93 that I can hear in the background?


Was one of my first Hamlet games for Football Exclusives, was thinking of that goalkeeping howler all last night


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 9, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> Was one of my first Hamlet games for Football Exclusives, was thinking of that goalkeeping howler all last night



Ooh. Excellent time to ask how Football Exclusives “found” you. 

And to mention there are loads of commentators that you are better than!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jan 9, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Ooh. Excellent time to ask how Football Exclusives “found” you.
> 
> And to mention there are loads of commentators that you are better than!


I got lucky, saw a job advertised as a commentator and presenter three months after leaving uni, for my interview I had to commentate on Dulwich vs Lewes in August 2014, Nyren scored the first goal I ever saw in non-league and it went from there! Appreciate the kind words, thank you B.I.G


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 9, 2019)

baleboy_93 said:


> I got lucky, saw a job advertised as a commentator and presenter three months after leaving uni, for my interview I had to commentate on Dulwich vs Lewes in August 2014, Nyren scored the first goal I ever saw in non-league and it went from there! Appreciate the kind words, thank you B.I.G



Old man Tyler will retire soon, you just need a terrible terrible catchphrase and you can take over.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 10, 2019)

Tonbridge have released Tommy Whitnell. The manager is still hanging on!


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 10, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Tonbridge have released Tommy Whitnell. The manager is still hanging on!


Tommy's dad will fight you/anyone in the stand.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 10, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Tonbridge have released Tommy Whitnell. The manager is still hanging on!



Tommy Shitnell.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Tommy Shitnell.


That's a bit harsh. I didn't think he was that bad. 


StephenMac said:


> Tommy's dad will fight you/anyone in the stand.


What's that all about? Tell me more! (Although I don't like or condone gossip.)


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> That's a bit harsh. I didn't think he was that bad.
> 
> What's that all about? Tell me more! (Although I don't like or condone gossip.)



Tommy Shitnell's dad was offering all and sundry out for a fight after the Tonbridge game about 20 mins after the game, including some senior officials of the club.

Shitnell Senior.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 10, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Tommy Shitnell's dad was offering all and sundry out for a fight after the Tonbridge game about 20 mins after the game, including some senior officials of the club.
> 
> Shitnell Senior.



In the car park too


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 10, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Tommy Shitnell's dad was offering all and sundry out for a fight after the Tonbridge game about 20 mins after the game, including some senior officials of the club.
> 
> Shitnell Senior.



Lose did we....


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 10, 2019)

Was that the fight you had


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 10, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> Was that the fight you had



No


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Tommy Shitnell's dad was offering all and sundry out for a fight after the Tonbridge game about 20 mins after the game, including some senior officials of the club.
> 
> Shitnell Senior.





Cyclodunc said:


> In the car park too


Was that this season's FA Cup tie? I missed that one.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Was that this season's FA Cup tie? I missed that one.


It was. Was handbags stuff in the stand though, just seemed to go on for days.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> It was. Was handbags stuff in the stand though, just seemed to go on for days.


Handbags stuff always seems to go to go on for days. It's like watching Joe Bugner fight. People want to see someone get a proper slap, not a bloody tickle .


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Was that this season's FA Cup tie? I missed that one.



Yeah.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Handbags stuff always seems to go to go on for days. It's like watching Joe Bugner fight. People want to see someone get a proper slap, not a bloody tickle .



Joe Bugner the most famous person to come from the continent of Australia.


----------



## EDC (Jan 10, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> In the car park too


Nowhere better.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 10, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Tommy Shitnell's dad was offering all and sundry out for a fight after the Tonbridge game about 20 mins after the game, including some senior officials of the club.
> 
> Shitnell Senior.



I remember that. Wasn't there two of them. Shitnell Senior and Uncle Shitnell?


----------



## Nivag (Jan 10, 2019)

He was an angry fella , I thought he was going to have a heart attack at one point in the carpark. Wouldn't look at me when I was trying to calm him down. Full blown red mist!!


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 10, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> I remember that. Wasn't there two of them. Shitnell Senior and Uncle Shitnell?



Not sure on the relationship. But you cant trust two old fellas that go football together!


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 10, 2019)

Ageist. I am not as old as you think!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 10, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Not sure on the relationship. But you cant trust two old fellas that go football together!



This is a golden age of B.I.G that we're witnessing here. Cherish it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Not sure on the relationship. But you cant trust two old fellas that go football together!


What about you and Burty? Oh,hang on. He doesn't go to football any more!


----------



## Christian Burt (Jan 11, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> What about you and Burty? Oh,hang on. He doesn't go to football any more!


A temporary hiatus!
Incidentally, I traveled on the train back from work last night and sat just ahead of me....The Benefactor!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 11, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> A temporary hiatus!
> Incidentally, I traveled on the train back from work last night and sat just ahead of me....The Benefactor!


I bumped into him in Sydenham last summer and stopped for a chat. He always pops up in random places. Lovely fella.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 11, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> A temporary hiatus!
> Incidentally, I traveled on the train back from work last night and sat just ahead of me....The Benefactor!



Composer of songs, attender of play-off games. I for one hope you will be back permanently one day. You are one of the originals and and must be preserved. If you don't come back soon we will have to grab you, varnish you and put on the wall in the board room at CH.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> A temporary hiatus!
> Incidentally, I traveled on the train back from work last night and sat just ahead of me....The Benefactor!


In sure you’ll be back once Liverpool start struggling again...


----------



## 3010 (Jan 17, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Rhys Murrell-Williamson has joined...... Billericay


He didn’t last long at Billericay - seems to have now pitched up at Kingstonian:
Kingstonian v Carshalton Athletic


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 17, 2019)

3010 said:


> He didn’t last long at Billericay - seems to have now pitched up at Kingstonian:
> Kingstonian v Carshalton Athletic



2 goals - you can tell he's not been there long.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 17, 2019)

3010 said:


> He didn’t last long at Billericay - seems to have now pitched up at Kingstonian:
> Kingstonian v Carshalton Athletic


And Harry Ottaway in the Carshalton team.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jan 17, 2019)

I went to the Merstham game last night and Nana Boakye-Yiadom was in the stand. Could Haydn be pinching another ex-DHFC boy?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 18, 2019)

Tommy Whitnell has joined Sevenoaks Town:

Sevenoaks sign former Angels wizard - The Bostik Football League


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 18, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Tommy Whitnell has joined Sevenoaks Town:
> 
> Sevenoaks sign former Angels wizard - The Bostik Football League



Where he joins Xavier Vidal!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 18, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Where he joins Xavier Vidal!


Old news.



Pink Panther said:


> Xavier Vidal now at Sevenoaks Town. How has he ended up back at that level when he ought to be in his prime?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 18, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Where he joins Xavier Vidal!


Not to mention Frankie Sawyer


----------



## bkbk (Jan 19, 2019)

Iffy Allen has joined Braintree.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 19, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Not to mention Frankie Sawyer



And Osman Proni who is an Aspire graduate, and may have made a few appearances a few seasons back.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 25, 2019)

RMW has now pitched up at Woking, his 23rd club of the season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 25, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> RMW has now pitched up at Woking, his 23rd club of the season.


Fourth actually. Still pretty impressive, and  power to add with more than 2 months until the transfer deadline.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 25, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Fourth actually. Still pretty impressive, and  power to add with more than 2 months until the transfer deadline.



Hmm, a likely story.  I trust StephenMac more on this - 23 it is...


----------



## 3010 (Jan 25, 2019)

Jay May signed for Ashford United:


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jan 25, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Fourth actually. Still pretty impressive, and  power to add with more than 2 months until the transfer deadline.


Tanasheh is also on his fourth club of the season now he’s back at Wingate!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 25, 2019)

If you don’t count infernos


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 29, 2019)

Former Academy player Jauvan Splatt (now at Derby County) has been loaned out to Evo-Stik Southern Premier Central side, Barwell for a month.

Looks like he’s been doing well for the Derby academy teams with 1 appearance (and goal) for the u23s alongside numerous u18 games.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Former Academy player Jauvan Splatt (now at Derby County) has been loaned out to Evo-Stik Southern Premier Central side, Barwell for a month.
> 
> Looks like he’s been doing well for the Derby academy teams with 1 appearance (and goal) for the u23s alongside numerous u18 games.



Am I right in thinking his twin brother is still at DHFC?


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 29, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Am I right in thinking his twin brother is still at DHFC?



Believe so. Think he’s been involved with a couple of first team games this season?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 29, 2019)

Yep. He usually warms up with the first team squad before collecting the balls/cones...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 29, 2019)

Jamie is his name.


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 2, 2019)

Carshalton 3 Barnet 3 in the FA Trophy 3rd round today. Hamlet legend Peter Adeniyi is inspiring great things.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 2, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Carshalton 3 Barnet 3 in the FA Trophy 3rd round today. Hamlet legend Peter Adeniyi is inspiring great things.



Any news on replay date?


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 2, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Any news on replay date?


Not yet confirmed as Barnet also have an FA Cup replay against Brentford:

Carshalton Athletic vs Barnet on 02 Feb 19 - Match Centre - Barnet Football Club


----------



## Dirty South (Feb 6, 2019)

Apparently Erhan Oztumer was ready to sign at Charlton on deadline day, but the deal for his replacement at Bolton fell through, so it was called off.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 6, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Any news on replay date?


It's now next Tuesday, same day as Hamlet's London Senior Cup tie with Brentford B.


----------



## Al Crane (Feb 8, 2019)

Kadell Daniel has joined Margate on loan.

PLAYER NEWS | Dover Winger Signs On Loan


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 8, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Kadell Daniel has joined Margate on loan.
> 
> PLAYER NEWS | Dover Winger Signs On Loan



Jay Saunders is Margate Manager?!?!?!


----------



## Al Crane (Feb 8, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Jay Saunders is Margate Manager?!?!?!



Yep!


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 9, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Jay Saunders is Margate Manager?!?!?!


Appointed a few days ago. He spent most of his playing career there.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Appointed a few days ago. He spent most of his playing career there.


.


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 12, 2019)

Reise Allassani scored a brace for Coventry U23s last night vs Cardiff. Corey Addai also played in goal for Cov


----------



## Roger D (Feb 12, 2019)

George Elokobi has signed for Aldershot Town.


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 13, 2019)

Liam Nash whom we had on loan from Gillingham has signed for Cork City.


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 15, 2019)

Allassani one month loan deal at Woking


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 15, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Allassani one month loan deal at Woking


Boo! (He's better than that.)


----------



## scousedom (Feb 15, 2019)

Woking play Weston, Hemel, Dartford, Truro, Hungerford, Chippenham, Oxford in the next month. A few teams we could do with dropping points in that list. Go Agent Allassani!


----------



## Al Crane (Feb 16, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Allassani one month loan deal at Woking



And they’ve signed Michael Kamara too.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 22, 2019)

Cheikh Toure has rejoined Burgess Hill town:

Hillians bring in defensive reinforcements - The Bostik Football League


----------



## crocustim (Feb 23, 2019)

Panutche Camara appears to be doing very well at Crawley Town. Starts every game.


----------



## scousedom (Feb 23, 2019)

crocustim said:


> Panutche Camara appears to be doing very well at Crawley Town. Starts every game.


Presume, as with Ethan, we make the bulk of our money there if he gets a move? So doubly pleasing!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 24, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Presume, as with Ethan, we make the bulk of our money there if he gets a move? So doubly pleasing!


Nope, I believe he was a non contract player. Plus you don’t always get clubs agreeing to sell on clauses. We also never saw the Ethan money, ask Meadow Residential...


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean McDonald has rocked up at Egham Town now as well - to join Lodgey and Ash.


----------



## Al Crane (Mar 3, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Dean McDonald has rocked up at Egham Town now as well - to join Lodgey and Ash.



Doesn’t seem like they’re having much of an impact...


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 5, 2019)

Nana Boakye-Yiadom is now at Barking. Scored both goals tonight in a 2-0 home win against Great Wakering Rovers.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 6, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Nana Boakye-Yiadom is now at Barking. Scored both goals tonight in a 2-0 home win against Great Wakering Rovers.



Yep...he looked a little on the rotund side.  Locals say he been out of the game for a while, and is at Barking to get fitness back.  Although, it's probably his level anyway...


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 18, 2019)

Thought you lot might like to see Reise Allassani's outstanding goal for us on Saturday at Welling:

WUFC TV Highlights | Welling United v Woking - Welling United FC

7:15 onwards. Brilliant strike, probably going to be our goal of the season.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 18, 2019)

Cardinal said:


> Thought you lot might like to see Reise Allassani's outstanding goal for us on Saturday at Welling:
> 
> WUFC TV Highlights | Welling United v Woking - Welling United FC
> 
> ...


----------



## bkbk (Mar 26, 2019)

Ethan Pinnock has been selected in the EFL League One team of the year.


----------



## mick mccartney (Mar 28, 2019)

Congratulations to Gavin Tomlin and Kevin James , on their way to Wembley with Cray Valley Paper Mills .


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 29, 2019)

DeCarrey Sherrif has signed on loan for Needham Market.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 29, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> DeCarrey Sherrif has signed on loan for Needham Market.


That's a shame.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 29, 2019)

Nivag said:


> That's a shame.


To be fair I don’t blame Colchester United. No point having him with us if he was regularly on the bench. That was hardly helping his development.


----------



## crocustim (Apr 3, 2019)

Ethan’s good:

All’s well at Oakwell: how Barnsley built Football League’s tightest defence


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 6, 2019)

Harry Ottaway scored in Carshalton's 5-1 win over Wingate and Finchley today. In the Bostik Premier Dorking are already champions and Worthing and Carshalton are in the playoff places. We might lend either team our support if they make it? Especially against Tonbridge eh Mr BIG?


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 20, 2019)

Ibra Sekajja playing for Gosport Borough and scored today.


----------



## scousedom (Apr 20, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Ibra Sekajja playing for Gosport Borough and scored today.


19th in the step below us. Reckon he’s got any regrets?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 20, 2019)

scousedom said:


> 19th in the step below us. Reckon he’s got any regrets?



Don’t have an agent


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 20, 2019)

scousedom said:


> 19th in the step below us. Reckon he’s got any regrets?


I reckon "a few".

I thought we really missed him in the first 2 months last season, but then Reise Allassani happened.

Sekajja was the right man at the right time for me, technically good enough, very fit and athletic, great team player. I got the impression he needed to build his confidence when he first arrived, but having done that he chased a more lucrative move and didn't get what he needed.

I reckon he's effectively a "professional footballer" without a day job, or at least a decent well paid one. He's played for Bognor, Havant and now Gosport in the last 2 years so I suspect he shares a flat in the Portsmouth area and that's his job.


----------



## scousedom (Apr 20, 2019)

A part of me does think he just got on a 15 game hot streak at a very convenient time that he’ll never replicate. And so in a sense we actually got lucky. 
A much smaller part of me thinks the same about Reisse but I tell it to shut up.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 20, 2019)

scousedom said:


> A part of me does think he just got on a 15 game hot streak at a very convenient time that he’ll never replicate. And so in a sense we actually got lucky.
> A much smaller part of me thinks the same about Reisse but I tell it to shut up.


The thing with both of them is that they've had a lot of spells out on loan from bigger clubs to smaller clubs, coming off the bench or playing for development teams; they need regular starts for open age teams at *any* level, and they've only really had that with us.

Will be interesting to see Reise on Monday if he plays, and at least we don't have to worry about him sending us down!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 20, 2019)

scousedom said:


> A part of me does think he just got on a 15 game hot streak at a very convenient time that he’ll never replicate. And so in a sense we actually got lucky.
> A much smaller part of me thinks the same about Reisse but I tell it to shut up.



Have to disagree with you there, scousedom: think Sekajja is one of the best strikers we've had in the Gavin era. I think PP is right and that he was a player short of confidence when he arrived, but once that confidence grew he was spanking in hat tricks in play off semi finals. He's just become another that's suffered at the ill-advice of an agent, but, if Dan Sweeney is a Barnet regular, then I think he was good enough for a similar level.  I Ihink he had talent in abundance. 

Depending on where you think Reise's best position is, I think you could argue he's (*steels himself for another controversial argument*) the best striker to play under Gav.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 20, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Depending on where you think Reise's best position is, I think you could argue he's (*steels himself for another controversial argument*) the best striker to play under Gav.


For me Reise has to play through the middle; I suspect a lot of managers just think he's too small for that and want to use him as a winger or impact substitute, which is a waste.


----------



## scousedom (Apr 20, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Have to disagree with you there, scousedom: think Sekajja is one of the best strikers we've had in the Gavin era. I think PP is right and that he was a player short of confidence when he arrived, but once that confidence grew he was spanking in hat tricks in play off semi finals. He's just become another that's suffered at the ill-advice of an agent, but, if Dan Sweeney is a Barnet regular, then I think he was good enough for a similar level.  I Ihink he had talent in abundance.
> 
> Depending on where you think Reise's best position is, I think you could argue he's (*steels himself for another controversial argument*) the best striker to play under Gav.


Well part of me disagrees with me too! And off the top of my head I can’t think of anyone to propose who is better that I’m prepared to argue passionately for. But I do think it’s hard to argue against Sekkaja’s post-Hamlet record. One or two failures is fine but keep moving clubs it must say something? 
With Reisse, yeah he would definitely have been fine at our level. That’s why I say it’s a very very small part of me that doubts him - the nagging doubt thing is based purely on his stats pre/post Jan for us. (And I accept of course that he was getting extra marking treatment by then and so making goals for others. Like I said, I keep telling that part of me to shut up).


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 20, 2019)

Shouldn’t trust anyone that signed for Woking on loan over us.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 20, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> For me Reise has to play through the middle; I suspect a lot of managers just think he's too small for that and want to use him as a winger or impact substitute, which is a waste.



It's interesting, Mark Robins, the Coventry manager recently said that he thinks Reise is a left winger:

Sky Blues boss on summer signing who's dropped off the radar

I always felt that with his vision and weight of pass, he'd make a decent no. 10 and that at a higher level he may get bullied if he were to play as an out-and-out striker. Either way, I hope he gets a run in the Coventry side - comfortably good enough for that level, I think.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 20, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> It's interesting, Mark Robins, the Coventry manager recently said that he thinks Reise is a left winger:
> 
> Sky Blues boss on summer signing who's dropped off the radar
> 
> I always felt that with his vision and weight of pass, he'd make a decent no. 10 and that at a higher level he may get bullied if he were to play as an out-and-out striker. Either way, I hope he gets a run in the Coventry side - comfortably good enough for that level, I think.


I have no coaching qualifications whatsoever, but for me he's a number 10 not a winger. You're talking out of your Pro-licence backside Robins!


----------



## scousedom (Apr 20, 2019)

No satisfied with keeping Fergie in a job for 20 years too long, he’s now trying to ruin Reise by playing him on the wing?! Robins’ evil knows no bounds!!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 21, 2019)

God bless mark robins


----------



## Pink Panther (May 1, 2019)

Matt Drage ended the season playing for Hartley Wintney in the Southern League Premier South Division.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 4, 2019)

John Everitt's funeral at Hither Green crematorium on Wednesday 8th May 1.30pm. It would be great if a few of us could attend wearing Dulwich scarves. John stopped playing football in 1967 before most Dulwich fans were born. Our history is one of the things that makes the Hamlet so special.


----------



## Reg Merritt (May 4, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> John Everitt's funeral at Hither Green crematorium on Wednesday 8th May 1.30pm. It would be great if a few of us could attend wearing Dulwich scarves. John stopped playing football in 1967 before most Dulwich fans were born. Our history is one of the things that makes the Hamlet so special.


----------



## Reg Merritt (May 4, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> John Everitt's funeral at Hither Green crematorium on Wednesday 8th May 1.30pm. It would be great if a few of us could attend wearing Dulwich scarves. John stopped playing football in 1967 before most Dulwich fans were born. Our history is one of the things that makes the Hamlet so special.


I remember him well when I used to stand at the top of the banking behind the greendale end of the old stadium. He was an old fashioned direct centre forward, who often went through opposing defenders and once scored with a shot from the half-way line.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 4, 2019)

Reg Merritt said:


> I remember him well when I used to stand at the top of the banking behind the greendale end of the old stadium. He was an old fashioned direct centre forward, who often went through opposing defenders and once scored with a shot from the half-way line.


I remember chatting to John at the club's centenary dinner in 1993 and he was very friendly and affable. I briefly chatted to him again at matches when he was part of the original group of former players co-ordinated by the club's then vice chairman Brian Shears, along with Denis Joyce and Cyril Nash amongst others, who had reunions a couple of times a season on matchdays. I remember him saying that he had a lot of trouble with his knees, and from articles and statistics in Hamlet programmes it's clear that whilst he was a regular first team player from the age of 17 or 18 he must have had a number of spells out injured and rarely featured in the first team during the latter part of his career.


----------



## pettyboy (May 7, 2019)

Another individual award for Ethan Pinnock, to cap an excellent promotion season with Barnsley. This is his third promotion, after doing it with us in 12/13 and Forest Green Rovers in 16/17.

Never thought I'd say this but I think Ethan's ceiling is higher than Erhun's and I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up in the Premier League one day.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 7, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Never thought I'd say this but I think Ethan's ceiling is higher than Erhun's and I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up in the Premier League one day.


He's already played more matches at a higher level than Erhun before Barnsley were relegated last season. Erhun's first season in the Second Division with Bolton seems to have been a big disappointment. He barely seems to have got a chance on the pitch and they've been relegated as well as plunging into an off field crisis. I hope he bounces back next season as he really should be in his prime now at the age of 27 or so.


----------



## pettyboy (May 7, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> He's already played more matches at a higher level than Erhun before Barnsley were relegated last season. Erhun's first season in the Second Division with Bolton seems to have been a big disappointment. He barely seems to have got a chance on the pitch and they've been relegated as well as plunging into an off field crisis. I hope he bounces back next season as he really should be in his prime now at the age of 27 or so.



His stock was pretty high when he left Walsall, so I would hope it shouldn't be too hard for him to find another club this summer. He's really the sort of player you have to build your side around.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 7, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> His stock was pretty high when he left Walsall, so I would hope it shouldn't be too hard for him to find another club this summer. He's really the sort of player you have to build your side around.


Charlton wanted him during the last transfer window but Bolton wouldn't let him go because their move for someone else fell through. 

Sheffield United were reported to be interested when his contract was up at Walsall last year. If only he'd gone there instead of Bolton it might have turned out very different.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 8, 2019)

Bolton has gone into administration.
Bolton Wanderers: Ken Anderson says has 'no choice' other than to put club into administration


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 28, 2019)

Paul McCallum has left Eastleigh & signed for Solihull Moors.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 28, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Paul McCallum has left Eastleigh & signed for Solihull Moors.


I was hoping he'd be signing for us! (Never likely as he seemed to score a lot of goals last season. In fact I thought he might land a move back to a Football League club. )


----------



## Son of Roy (May 29, 2019)

Dean McDonald has joined Whitehawk.


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Ottaway has signed for Carshalton.
Carshalton secure crucial striker's services as they eye promotion assault


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 13, 2019)

Billy Chattaway is now a professional poker player!!!  
Billy Chattaway: From Football Boots to Poker Tables


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jun 13, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Billy Chattaway is now a professional poker player!!!
> Billy Chattaway: From Football Boots to Poker Tables


Do you think his dad shouts encouragement from the side?!


----------



## Roger D (Jun 13, 2019)

Another ex Hamlet lad made the same career move into poker a few years ago from memory, Steve Watts


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 13, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> Harry Ottaway has signed for Carshalton.
> Carshalton secure crucial striker's services as they eye promotion assault


I can’t stand non stories like this masquerading as news. He was already a Carshalton Athletic player, so all he’s done is not left them.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 13, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Billy Chattaway is now a professional poker player!!!
> Billy Chattaway: From Football Boots to Poker Tables


Was a half decent player, wasn’t he the one who got ‘kidnapped’ by the posh lot after an away game at Leyton?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 13, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Was a half decent player, wasn’t he the one who got ‘kidnapped’ by the posh lot after an away game at Leyton?


Yes, got grabbed while celebrating with supporters at the final whistle and hauled into the crowd!  Decent left back, we lost him to Sutton United.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice chap as well and always very chatty... It’s difficult trying to imagine him keeping schtum long enough to make a decent fist of being a professional poker player!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 14, 2019)

George Elokobi in National South next season:

Still swoops for Elokobi


----------



## Roger D (Jun 14, 2019)

Shots fans were very impressed with him last year, most I know we're hoping he'd be there next season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 15, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Shots fans were very impressed with him last year, most I know we're hoping he'd be there next season.


I was hoping he might find his way back to us!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 15, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I was hoping he might find his way back to us!


Ha, ha! So it wasn’t just me...


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 15, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ha, ha! So it wasn’t just me...



No, it was me as well......


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 17, 2019)

Kenny Beaney confirmed at Kingstonian. Plenty more to follow from Merstham, presumably.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jun 19, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Kenny Beaney confirmed at Kingstonian. Plenty more to follow from Merstham, presumably.



Why? What's happended at Merstham?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 19, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Why? What's happended at Merstham?



 I know not everyone hates the big K as much as me. But are you not following the Isthmian? Its way better than the NLS. Auld flip the bird has moved to  the big K from Merstham.


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 19, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Why? What's happended at Merstham?


Hayden Bird, their manager, has gone to Ks.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jun 19, 2019)

Ah, missed that. Interesting development...


----------



## pettyboy (Jun 20, 2019)

Speaking of Harry Ottaway, Corinthian Casuals played a tournament in Budapest at the weekend. Harry travelled and got himself on the scoresheet twice.

One of his goals - Goal of Corinthian Casuals FC!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 21, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Speaking of Harry Ottaway, Corinthian Casuals played a tournament in Budapest at the weekend. Harry travelled and got himself on the scoresheet twice.
> 
> One of his goals - Goal of Corinthian Casuals FC!


So they brought along a professinal player to 'guest' for them? Very 'corinthian'...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 21, 2019)

Merstonian have recruited Hamlet old boys Amadou Tangara, Michael Abnett, Kenny Beaney, Tommy Kavanagh, Gus Sow, and Dan Thompson:

Kingstonian sign 16 (SIXTEEN) players - Kingstonian FC


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 22, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Merstonian have recruited Hamlet old boys Amadou Tangara, Michael Abnett, Kenny Beaney, Tommy Kavanagh, Gus Sow, and Dan Thompson:
> 
> Kingstonian sign 16 (SIXTEEN) players - Kingstonian FC


Having seen anything like what’s happening at Merstonian since Eddie Presland went to Hendon & Billy Smith came to Champion Hill from Corinthian-Casuals.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 22, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I can’t stand non stories like this masquerading as news. He was already a Carshalton Athletic player, so all he’s done is not left them.



In other news: bear eyes forested area with view to relief. Catholic Primate revealed to be left-footed.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 22, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Having seen anything like what’s happening at Merstonian since Eddie Presland went to Hendon & Billy Smith came to Champion Hill from Corinthian-Casuals.


Henlet and Corinthian Hamuals.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 23, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I can’t stand non stories like this masquerading as news. He was already a Carshalton Athletic player, so all he’s done is not left them.


Especially for you, Mishi!

https://www.carshaltonathletic.co.uk/news/latest-signing-revealed


----------



## jnrknight (Jul 2, 2019)

Ethan to Brentford:


----------



## toby kempton (Jul 7, 2019)

jnrknight said:


> Ethan to Brentford:




And played 45 minutes away at Wimbledon on Friday night


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 7, 2019)

Michael Abnett joins Margate, having apparently changed his mind about moving to Kingstonian:

PLAYER NEWS | Abnett Signs For Blues

Roman Michael-Persil has returned to Braintree.


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 8, 2019)

On trial with Dumbarton and on the scoresheet - Muhammadu Faal
Duffy looking to add four to new look Sons squad


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jul 9, 2019)

Did I miss something - Ashley Carew scored tonight from the spot for Beckenham Town v Dover Athletic


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 9, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Did I miss something - Ashley Carew scored tonight from the spot for Beckenham Town v Dover Athletic




Well that should add a bit of extra drama for the pre-season game on Thursday...


----------



## bkbk (Jul 9, 2019)

Charlie Allen turned out for Welling  this evening.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 9, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Did I miss something - Ashley Carew scored tonight from the spot for Beckenham Town v Dover Athletic



Excellent news.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jul 15, 2019)

Michael Onovwigun and Kershaney Samuels both played for Carshalton tonight.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 19, 2019)

Danny Carr came on for Shamrock Rovers last night and set up the winning goal in their 2-1 win over Brann in the Europa League 1st qualifying round


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 19, 2019)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Danny Carr came on for Shamrock Rovers last night and set up the winning goal in their 2-1 win over Brann in the Europa League 1st qualifying round



Clearly wasn't a penalty then...


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 19, 2019)

Honest interviews from Anthony Cooke and Michael Karmara re their time at Dulwich...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 19, 2019)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Honest interviews from Anthony Cooke and Michael Karmara re their time at Dulwich...




When are the DHFC bits?


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 19, 2019)

From about 10 mins on...


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 19, 2019)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Honest interviews from Anthony Cooke and Michael Karmara re their time at Dulwich...



A good listen.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 19, 2019)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Honest interviews from Anthony Cooke and Michael Karmara re their time at Dulwich.


The first 10 minutes aren't especially relevant then it fizzles out at about 50 minutes, but that's worth a listen. 

Especially interesting to hear the timeline for Cookie's year at the club. Also that his dad played for the Hamlet whom I assume to be Evans Cook, a forward who had a season in our reserves and made a few first team appearances around 30 years ago. 

I'm rather disappointed to lose Cookie, a lot of what he says tallies with what I'd guessed. Didn't get a proper pre-season due to the hamstring injury, made a slow start, ended up playing out of his favoured position as a winger, never really got a full explanation for being transfer-listed but remained professional and kept getting picked. I thought he was really looking the part by the end of the season, especially at Wealdstone when he was the best player on the pitch in one of our best performances. However he's got a day job in the City now so the 3 mornings a week training schedule is totally impractical. (Sounds like training was Monday and Thursday evenings last season.) I reckon Welling have landed a top player and I won't be surprised if he has a big season there.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 20, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> The first 10 minutes aren't especially relevant then it fizzles out at about 50 minutes, but that's worth a listen.
> 
> Especially interesting to hear the timeline for Cookie's year at the club. Also that his dad played for the Hamlet whom I assume to be Evans Cook, a forward who had a season in our reserves and made a few first team appearances around 30 years ago.
> 
> I'm rather disappointed to lose Cookie, a lot of what he says tallies with what I'd guessed. Didn't get a proper pre-season due to the hamstring injury, made a slow start, ended up playing out of his favoured position as a winger, never really got a full explanation for being transfer-listed but remained professional and kept getting picked. I thought he was really looking the part by the end of the season, especially at Wealdstone when he was the best player on the pitch in one of our best performances. However he's got a day job in the City now so the 3 mornings a week training schedule is totally impractical. (Sounds like training was Monday and Thursday evenings last season.) I reckon Welling have landed a top player and I won't be surprised if he has a big season there.



Totally agree. He was a player that grew on me as the season wore on. By the end he was one of the first names on the team sheet for me. Would love to have been a fly on the wall for that 45-minute conversation he had with Gav at the end of last season.

Thought it was genuinely sad to hear he wasn't enjoying it by the end.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 20, 2019)

Chris Dickson joins Hornchurch, who I'm sure I read recently are bookies ' favourites to win the Isthmian League following a mid-table finish last season:

Urchins and Beavers - The BetVictor Isthmian League


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 20, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Chris Dickson joins Hornchurch, who I'm sure I read recently are bookies ' favourites to win the Isthmian League following a mid-table finish last season:
> 
> Urchins and Beavers - The BetVictor Isthmian League



Hahaha Ryman Prem for the money!!

Moroccan Sunset Dickson surely is a true dulwich legend


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 20, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Dickson surely is a true dulwich legend


Did you actually see him play for us?


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 20, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Did you actually see him play for us?



No.

I heard he was great.


----------



## the 12th man (Jul 22, 2019)

Kadell Daniel has left Dover and signed for Margate.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 23, 2019)

Dean McDonald, who is at Whitehawk at the moment, looks set to be in the England six-a-side squad for the World Cup again. In Crete in October this time. Head coach is some fella called Kevin James.


----------



## gnar182 (Jul 23, 2019)

Jamie Mascoll has signed for Wycombe.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 23, 2019)

gnar182 said:


> Jamie Mascoll has signed for Wycombe.



Scutta


----------



## Pthorne (Jul 24, 2019)

Leyton Orient fan at work mentioned that Michael Chambers played for them in their friendly last night. Judging by their line up he must have been a trialist.


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 25, 2019)

A bit more info on Chambers’ trial at Leyton Orient the other night. Sounds like it didn’t work out at Carlisle or Wrexham and he’s headed back South. 

Embleton provides update on Happe and O's trialist Chambers


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 25, 2019)

Michael Chambers ends his pre-season national tour by signing for Wrexham.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 25, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Michael Chambers ends his pre-season national tour by signing for Wrexham.



Gareth Wrexy will be happy, unless he is still full UKIP.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jul 25, 2019)

Magnus Okuonghae has retired. Again.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 25, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Magnus Okuonghae has retired. Again.




Brilliant! Did he give the money back that he has been paid so far?


----------



## scousedom (Jul 25, 2019)

So a rival have lost a key player on the eve of the season kicking off?
Well played, Agent Okuonghae. Well played.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 25, 2019)

scousedom said:


> So a rival have lost a key player on the eve of the season kicking off?
> Well played, Agent Okuonghae. Well played.


I'm not sure he's a "key player". He seems to have played a fairly limited part in their pre-season so far with Jay Rich Baghuelou and former Bromley and Billericay captain Rob Swaine as the first choice centre backs, which may be why he's made this decision. (Again!)


B.I.G said:


> Brilliant! Did he give the money back that he has been paid so far?


Part-time contracts generally don't start until the week of the first league match so I doubt he's been paid anything.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 25, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm not sure he's a "key player". He seems to have played a fairly limited part in their pre-season so far with Jay Rich Baghuelou and former Bromley and Billericay captain Rob Swaine as the first choice centre backs, which may be why he's made this decision. (Again!)
> 
> Part-time contracts generally don't start until the week of the first league match so I doubt he's been paid anything.



Interesting. I didnt know players didnt get paid for pre-season. Thank you


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 26, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Interesting. I didnt know players didnt get paid for pre-season. Thank you


This is at part-time clubs, of which Welling is one. Contracts generally run for 40-42 weeks from the opening league Saturday until the final league match or play-off match depending on the success of the season. 

At full-time clubs contracts generally run from July 1 to June 30 the following year. This was discussed and explained by Ben Clasper at the open supporters meeting a couple of months back in relation to our own club switching to a full-time regime.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 26, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Magnus Okuonghae has retired. Again.




This probably means he's actually signed for Dartford.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2019)

Kevin James now manager at Cray Valley with Kalvin Morath-Gibbs playing for them at Chatham today.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 30, 2019)

Walter Figueira has signed for Waterford in the League of Ireland.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 30, 2019)

Walterford


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 30, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> Anyone have any information on a former player called William Baverstock? He played in the 1930s apparently?


Any way to narrow that down? Was he a First Team player?


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 30, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Dean McDonald, who is at Whitehawk at the moment, looks set to be in the England six-a-side squad for the World Cup again. In Crete in October this time. Head coach is some fella called Kevin James.


Kershaney Samuels is going to the six-a-side World Cup in Crete, along with Deano Macca and Kevin James.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jul 30, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Any way to narrow that down? Was he a First Team player?


I posted that a while ago! Funnily enough the source of that question, his nephew, is propping up the bar with me right now at the Gowlett. 

Apparently Bill Baverstock died late last year in Devon where he’d moved to from Bromley. 

Bideford D-Day veteran who died aged 97 was ‘warm and friendly’

No further details of a possible Hamlet connection I’m afraid.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 31, 2019)

Seems like Welling's quota of ex-Hamlet players is full - Charlie Allen has signed on for Cray Wanderers.


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 6, 2019)

Went to Beckenham Town v Punjab Utd on Saturday - Ash Carew was in the stand in a Beckenham tracksuit but didn't play. Laurent Hamici started for Punjab but had to go off early on with a nasty looking shoulder injury.


----------



## takkforalt (Aug 6, 2019)

Laurent Hamici scoring!!!!


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Aug 7, 2019)

Not sure if this has already been mentioned but Iffy Allen is at Maidstone.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 10, 2019)

Erhun, along with other senior Bolton players, apparently refused to play for Bolton today. Their fans are in absolute meltdown, although I can't quite understand why, given that they hadn't been paid for the past five months.

I thought his decision to move to Bolton was an odd/agent-driven one, but it's turning out to be catastrophic.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Erhun, along with other senior Bolton players, apparently refused to play for Bolton today. Their fans are in absolute meltdown, although I can't quite understand why, given that they hadn't been paid for the past five months.
> 
> I thought his decision to move to Bolton was an odd/agent-driven one, but it's turning out to be catastrophic.


Charlton wanted to take him last January but Bolton blocked it as they couldn't sign a replacement. They held him to his contract, then failed to fulfil their own obligations if they haven't paid him and others for 5 months. 

Other former players I've spotted in today's Isthmian Premier teams:

Billy Crook  - East Thurrock United 
Michael Kamara  - Carshalton Athletic 
Roman Michael-Percil  - Wingate & Finchley


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Charlton wanted to take him last January but Bolton blocked it as they couldn't sign a replacement. They held him to his contract, then failed to fulfil their own obligations if they haven't paid him and others for 5 months.
> 
> Other former players I've spotted in today's Isthmian Premier teams:
> 
> ...



Serves Billy Crook right.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 10, 2019)

Hasn't our physio gone to Carshalton as well?


----------



## scousedom (Aug 10, 2019)

Chambers came on in 53rd minute for Wrexham. They were 1-0 up though down to ten men at that point. Ended up losing 2-1. He’s been an unused sub in the previous two League games.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2019)

Nathan Ferguson scored Crawley's second in a 2-0 home win over Salford City. Panutche Camara also started for Crawley.


----------



## Roger D (Aug 10, 2019)

Unless it has changed the standard League contract permits players to resign after three months non payment. They have to offer fourteen days notice so the club can try to pay them / sell them etc. I'm surprised Bolton still have five senior players sadly. 

Unfortunately Erhun will be in an awful negotiating position if he leaves Bolton now


----------



## pinknblue (Aug 10, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Unless it has changed the standard League contract permits players to resign after three months non payment. They have to offer fourteen days notice so the club can try to pay them / sell them etc. I'm surprised Bolton still have five senior players sadly.
> 
> Unfortunately Erhun will be in an awful negotiating position if he leaves Bolton now



I feel sorry for Erhun being stick in that position. Hope he can find another club soon. He'd always be welcome back at Dulwich


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 10, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Unless it has changed the standard League contract permits players to resign after three months non payment. They have to offer fourteen days notice so the club can try to pay them / sell them etc. I'm surprised Bolton still have five senior players sadly.
> 
> Unfortunately Erhun will be in an awful negotiating position if he leaves Bolton now



A terrible negotiating position on a free transfer?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 10, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> A terrible negotiating position on a free transfer?



Exactly. Free transfer and outside of the transfer window - I think he'll have a lot of offers.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 10, 2019)

I know it won't happen, I know that, but wouldn't it be nice to see Erhun back in se22? Even if we just take him on until he finds a new club.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 10, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> I know it won't happen, I know that, but wouldn't it be nice to see Erhun back in se22? Even if we just take him on until he finds a new club.



Erhun and Mills.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Exactly. Free transfer and outside of the transfer window - I think he'll have a lot of offers.


I'm sure there are clubs who would like to have him, it depends whether they can afford to match his Bolton contract. The window has only just closed so I would imagine most clubs will already have the players they feel they need within their budget.


----------



## 3010 (Aug 11, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Nathan Ferguson scored Crawley's second in a 2-0 home win over Salford City. Panutche Camara also started for Crawley.



Here’s the Ferguson goal:


----------



## Noss (Aug 11, 2019)

Dodger said:


> Hasn't our physio gone to Carshalton as well?


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 11, 2019)

Decarrey Sheriff has scored 4 goals in 3 games for Concord - one to keep quiet next weekend.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 11, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> *Decarrey Sheriff has scored 4 goals in 3 games for Concord - one to keep quiet next weekend. *



*OK*


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> *Decarrey Sheriff has scored 4 goals in 3 games for Concord - one to keep quiet next weekend.*



*There's no need to shout!*


----------



## Roger D (Aug 11, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> A terrible negotiating position on a free transfer?



A player who currently isn't getting paid at this point in the season is not in a good negotiating position. He will need the deal more than the club - unless they need urgent injury cover - and the club will know it. Sadly, unless the rules have changed, the fact Erhun's not already resigned suggests he's not received an offer he considers acceptable. 

We didn't announce who we were releasing because it gave the players more power in negotiations with potential employers. It's the same further up the food chain too. It's a horrible position for the remaining senior players, and families, and I hope they and all the other club staff emerge ok from this. When food banks have to be set up for a clubs employees, something is horribly wrong.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 11, 2019)

Roger D said:


> A player who currently isn't getting paid at this point in the season is not in a good negotiating position. He will need the deal more than the club - unless they need urgent injury cover - and the club will know it. Sadly, unless the rules have changed, the fact Erhun's not already resigned suggests he's not received an offer he considers acceptable.
> 
> We didn't announce who we were releasing because it gave the players more power in negotiations with potential employers. It's the same further up the food chain too. It's a horrible position for the remaining senior players, and families, and I hope they and all the other club staff emerge ok from this. When food banks have to be set up for a clubs employees, something is horribly wrong.



Sounds made up. The players will get paid in the end.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 11, 2019)

Roger D said:


> A player who currently isn't getting paid at this point in the season is not in a good negotiating position. He will need the deal more than the club - unless they need urgent injury cover - and the club will know it. Sadly, unless the rules have changed, the fact Erhun's not already resigned suggests he's not received an offer he considers acceptable.
> 
> We didn't announce who we were releasing because it gave the players more power in negotiations with potential employers. It's the same further up the food chain too. It's a horrible position for the remaining senior players, and families, and I hope they and all the other club staff emerge ok from this. When food banks have to be set up for a clubs employees, something is horribly wrong.



I think he has had offers. He tried to terminate his contract ages ago - Magennis and Oztumer seek PFA help looking to leave Wanderers - but it seems Bolton wouldn't let him go. I didn't think they had that kind of power though if he hadn't been paid. Surely that's breach of contract and therefore the contract is null and void.

Charlton apparently are still sniffing round him. I wonder if they didn't bid for him because they think they can get him on a freebie in a fortnights time.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 11, 2019)

Billy Crook has gone from Dartford to East Thurrock United.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I think he has had offers. He tried to terminate his contract ages ago - Magennis and Oztumer seek PFA help looking to leave Wanderers - but it seems Bolton wouldn't let him go. I didn't think they had that kind of power though if he hadn't been paid. Surely that's breach of contract and therefore the contract is null and void.
> 
> Charlton apparently are still sniffing round him. I wonder if they didn't bid for him because they think they can get him on a freebie in a fortnights time.


My interpretation of that story is that it's now specifically the administrators who are refusing to let him go, as opposed to BWFC.  Their job is going to be to raise as much money as possible by selling assets to pay off as much debt as possible.  Sadly it won't be their priority to do the players a favour, they're just going to be "collateral damage".  Presumably if a fee was paid by another club then part of it could be used to cover wages owed, but then again demanding a fee could reduce the player's chance of getting the best contract from another club.

You'd think we might have gone beyond the point at which the players' contracts have been invalidated, but once again the administrators aren't likely to make any concessions they don't legally have to regardless of how wrong it may seem.  Let's hope Erhun and his teammates get a swift and satisfactory resolution.


----------



## scousedom (Aug 15, 2019)

Erhun now a free agent.
Erhun Oztumer quits Wanderers after winning appeal


----------



## Roger D (Aug 15, 2019)

That certainly suggests he has an offer ready and waiting and why he withdrew from playing last weekend.  Here's hoping his next contract goes a bit better and that everyone else at Bolton starts being paid soon.

To be fair to the administrators, they have a legal obligation to secure the maximum return for creditors and would certainly have been looking to extract a fee for Erhun for those reasons. The players are very much the last consideration. 

The administrators have the right to lay players off without notice to secure a company sale, see Widnes RLFC. That one is a court case waiting to happen and until it has gone to court I wouldn't want to be staying unpaid for months on the presumption I'll get paid due to the football creditors rule.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 16, 2019)

Erhun’s signed for Charlton Athletic.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Aug 16, 2019)

A decent move for him, hopefully he'll be able to have a run of games to show what we and the Walsall fans know

Another anytime goalscorer to add to my selections


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 19, 2019)

Danny Carr is on the move again...


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 19, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Danny Carr is on the move again...



Shame he's presumably cup-tied for their upcoming Europa League games against PSV.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 19, 2019)

I noticed Nathan Ferguson scored again for Crawley in a 2-2 draw away to Scunthorpe on Saturday.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Aug 20, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I noticed Nathan Ferguson scored again for Crawley in a 2-2 draw away to Scunthorpe on Saturday.



and at extremely generous odds of 7/1 for an anytime goal scorer… his last goal was snagged at 13/2


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 20, 2019)

I noticed Dialleng Jaiyesimi has joined Swindon Town on a season-long loan. He appears to have made just the one brief substitute appearance so far.


----------



## 3010 (Aug 20, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Danny Carr is on the move again...




Looks like the relationship soured in the end:


----------



## 3010 (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice article on Ethan Pinnock:
https://inews.co.uk/sport/football/...arnsley-brentford-non-league-to-championship/


----------



## bkbk (Aug 20, 2019)

Michael Chambers played 90 for Wrexham on the weekend in a 1-1 draw away to Notts County and by all accounts did pretty well.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 21, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> I noticed Dialleng Jaiyesimi has joined Swindon Town on a season-long loan. He appears to have made just the one brief substitute appearance so far.


----------



## pitchfork (Aug 24, 2019)

Pinnock playing against Erhun today


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 24, 2019)

pitchfork said:


> Pinnock playing against Erhun today



Pinnock not playing against Oztumer as he sat on the bench all game.


----------



## scousedom (Aug 24, 2019)

Live Score app not known for getting formations correct. As coverage of today’s Wrexham game perhaps demonstrates. 
Good to see him start though.


----------



## cg__ (Aug 24, 2019)

Nathan Ferguson scored again for Crawley again today. 3 goals in 3 games!

Great to see him doing well there


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 24, 2019)

Marc Weatherstone and Muhammadu Faal both scored for Enfield Town in a 2-1 win at Leatherhead today.


----------



## scousedom (Aug 24, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Marc Weatherstone and Muhammadu Faal both scored for Enfield Town in a 2-1 win at Leatherhead today.


We’re still beating Leatherhead then. Good to know.


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 24, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Marc Weatherstone and Muhammadu Faal both scored for Enfield Town in a 2-1 win at Leatherhead today.



Score once, score twice...it’s Muhammadu Faal in paradise


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 25, 2019)

Emiliano Hysi has resurfaced at Cray Valley PM


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Emiliano Hysi has resurfaced at Cray Valley PM


And Liam Hickey is there too!


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 26, 2019)

Tom Derry retweeting Donald Trump. Hope Tonbridge get battered every game.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 26, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Tom Derry retweeting Donald Trump. Hope Tonbridge get battered every game.



Tom Derry tweeting Donald Trump tweeting Katie Hopkins.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 26, 2019)

pettyboy


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 27, 2019)

Michael Onovwigun has pitched up at Lewes, who have had a grim start to the season.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 27, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Michael Onovwigun has pitched up at Lewes, who have had a grim start to the season.



Strange one. I feel there's a very good player there, somewhere.

Mind you, there are worse places to be than Lewes.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 27, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Strange one. I feel there's a very good player there, somewhere.
> 
> Mind you, there are worse places to be than Lewes.


I think so too, on both counts.

I think something happened at Carshalton.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 27, 2019)

I like him, eats up the ground. He just needs to play and find his groove.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2019)

bkbk said:


> I like him, eats up the ground. He just needs to play and find his groove.


I always liked him and thought he was a prospect but he seems to be very injury prone.  Even when he was playing well he never seemed to go more than half a dozen games without some sort of niggling injury interrupting his progress.  When I look at someone like Dave Ijaha I think he should be capable of becoming that sort of player.  I don't think he's technically inferior, but he's a long way off on a number of other counts right now.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 27, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I always liked him and thought he was a prospect but he seems to be very injury prone.  Even when he was playing well he never seemed to go more than half a dozen games without some sort of niggling injury interrupting his progress.  When I look at someone like Dave Ijaha I think he should be capable of becoming that sort of player.  I don't think he's technically inferior, but he's a long way off on a number of other counts right now.


I think that's quite a salient point re his injuries. Whenever the opportunity arose over the last few seasons due to Kargbo's form/fitness/other, he seemed to pick something up and never fully capitalised.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 1, 2019)

Kingsley Eshun was on the bench for Northwood in their 2-1 defeat at Tooting today.


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 11, 2019)

I can't be arsed to scroll through if this was previously noted but Steven Sardinha is at Leatherhead........


----------



## 3010 (Sep 12, 2019)

Danny Carr made his international debut a couple of days ago:


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 12, 2019)

bkbk said:


> I think that's quite a salient point re his injuries. Whenever the opportunity arose over the last few seasons due to Kargbo's form/fitness/other, he seemed to pick something up and never fully capitalised.



Speaking of Kargbo, this is something I'd completely missed...
Former Sierra Leone captain Kargbo among African internationals banned for life by Fifa


----------



## Matt The Cab (Sep 12, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> Speaking of Kargbo, this is something I'd completely missed...
> Former Sierra Leone captain Kargbo among African internationals banned for life by Fifa



Knowing the state the club was in back then he could've mentioned something on the quiet


----------



## scousedom (Sep 12, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> Speaking of Kargbo, this is something I'd completely missed...
> Former Sierra Leone captain Kargbo among African internationals banned for life by Fifa


Highly disappointing.
I sponsored him for three years and never saw a penny...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 12, 2019)

I believe when he played for us he wasn’t banned by FIFA.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 14, 2019)

Not a former player as such but Dipo scored for Cheshunt today in a 2-1 loss to Margate. Kadell Daniel scored both Margate goals.


----------



## 3010 (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like Rhys Murrell-Williamson has left St Albans City:


----------



## 3010 (Sep 19, 2019)

Good to see DD making a return to football - thought he’d had to retire due to his injuries?

Non League Today I Dumaka Returns to the Blues


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 19, 2019)

3010 said:


> Looks like Rhys Murrell-Williamson has left St Albans City:



Their supporters don't seem to be at all impressed by that development. My guess is they can't afford him.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Sep 19, 2019)

I know this is on the Billericay thread, but applies to this one as well.

Waldren has signed for Welling.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Sep 19, 2019)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> I know this is on the Billericay thread, but applies to this one as well.
> 
> Waldren has signed for Welling.



Forgot I muted that fucker... I presumed everybody was keeping quiet


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 19, 2019)

3010 said:


> Good to see DD making a return to football - thought he’d had to retire due to his injuries?
> 
> Non League Today I Dumaka Returns to the Blues


I think the announcement at the time was that he needed an extended break following several unsuccessful attempts to return from a knee injury, and that it was unlikely he would be able to play at our level again.  So it's now about 18 months since his last appearance for the Hamlet and Barking are two levels below the Hamlet.  Hope it goes well for him.  Nana Boakye-Yiadom is also currently with Barking.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 19, 2019)

Who was the tricky winger that came to us from Maidstone about the same time as Dumaka? Vas Karigiannis? He played so well they recalled him, but can't find any mention of what he's up to now.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 19, 2019)

Hes at Viry Chatillon in France hi play at the same level as us. I believe Thierry Henry started off there too.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Who was the tricky winger that came to us from Maidstone about the same time as Dumaka? Vas Karigiannis? He played so well they recalled him, but can't find any mention of what he's up to now.


From memory I think he signed for Margate in the summer of 2017 but during that pre-season he decided to move to France to care for his ill mother.


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 19, 2019)

Laurent "Dave" Hamici is at Sheppey United.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 21, 2019)

Enfield Town beat Braintree 2-0 in the cup and Muhammadu Faal got both.


----------



## crocustim (Sep 21, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Enfield Town beat Braintree 2-0 in the cup and Muhammadu Faal got both.


Score once, score twice...


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 22, 2019)

Sean Mccoulsky has joined Bromley on loan from Forest Green, scored the winner on his debut on Saturday to put them top of the national league.

Highest league position in Bromleys history apparently.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 23, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Sean Mccoulsky has joined Bromley on loan from Forest Green, scored the winner on his debut on Saturday to put them top of the national league.
> 
> Highest league position in Bromleys history apparently.


No apparently about it. This is the first time they've been top of the National League National. They have a tough big game on Tuesday night against Woking at home.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 24, 2019)

Would tonight be the first time Michael Chambers has played up front?!


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 24, 2019)

scousedom said:


> View attachment 185034 Would tonight be the first time Michael Chambers has played up front?!



No, as beyond the goalkeeper they are listed in numerical order as is their bench.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 24, 2019)

Fergie has scored again tonight for Crawley, this time against Stoke in the League Cup.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 24, 2019)

Nathan Ferguson has got himself a goal against Stoke in the League Cup. Panuche Camara also started the game.


----------



## bkbk (Sep 24, 2019)

You bastard


----------



## scousedom (Sep 24, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> No, as beyond the goalkeeper they are listed in numerical order as is their bench.


Good spot! I checked they weren’t trying to spell AFCFARESHIT with surnames of course, but didn’t think to look at the numbering.


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 25, 2019)

Don’t think this has been mentioned previously, but Amadou Tangara is with Kingstonian now. Looks like he’s back up to Rob Tolfrey.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 25, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Don’t think this has been mentioned previously, but Amadou Tangara is with Kingstonian now. Looks like he’s back up to Rob Tolfrey.



He signed and left a week later. Is he back???


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 25, 2019)

Must be, he’s on the bench tonight!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> He signed and left a week later. Is he back???


He was part of the original influx who flew in with Bird from Merstham, reportedly left when he realised Tolfrey would be first choice, but was reported to have returned again some time ago.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 27, 2019)

He was selling a TV cabinet a while back. Hope he got what he was after.


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 4, 2019)

George Essuman has signed for Margate.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 9, 2019)

Rhys Murrell Williamson has pitched up at Braintree Town, possibly the sole remaining club in the south of England he hasn't played for


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 12, 2019)

Matt Drage has signed for Harrow Borough.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 12, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Matt Drage has signed for Harrow Borough.


Made for each other!


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 12, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Matt Drage has signed for Harrow Borough.


He seemed to be mates with Ryan Moss, who's been there for a while now.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 12, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> He seemed to be mates with Ryan Moss, who's been there for a while now.



Matt Drage downgraded from legend as a result.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 12, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> He seemed to be mates with Ryan Moss, who's been there for a while now.



... Who?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 12, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> ... Who?



Just kidding. #JeSuisMoss


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 17, 2019)

Amadou Tangara has signed for Bognor!


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 17, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Amadou Tangara has signed for Bognor!


Their 5th keeper of the season.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 18, 2019)

Dean McDonald scored two in the first two minutes for England against Uruguay in the Socca World Cup this morning. England through to the quarters.

Kershaney Samuels also played, with Kevin James on the coaching staff. To nobody's surprise, Uruguay went full shithouse and Deano took a huge WWF-style smash to the face towards the end.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 18, 2019)

How are you watching this?


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 18, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> How are you watching this?


Crete 2019 | International Socca federation 

Can get there via YouTube as well. Only two days left so assuming it must be quarters tomorrow and semis and final on Sunday.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 18, 2019)

Former fan favourite Billy Crook is back at Dartford after spending time on loan at East Thurrock. Means we should see him back at Champion Hill in December.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 18, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Crete 2019 | International Socca federation
> 
> Can get there via YouTube as well. Only two days left so assuming it must be quarters tomorrow and semis and final on Sunday.


England's quarter final is actually tonight (Friday) at 9.00.


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 23, 2019)

AMB on the bench for Charlton at Bristol City this evening.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Oct 23, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> AMB on the bench for Charlton at Bristol City this evening.



Keeping Erhun company... both unused subs! Glad they lost in the 98th minute


----------



## Dodger (Oct 24, 2019)

Couple of old faces for Cray last night


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 25, 2019)

Amos Nasha has joined Salisbury City.


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 25, 2019)

Connor French has joined TMUFC!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## bkbk (Nov 4, 2019)

Ibra Sekajja has rocked up at Maidenhead. 

Maidenhead United bolster attacking options with additions of Brissett and Sekajja


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 4, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Ibra Sekajja has rocked up at Maidenhead.
> 
> Maidenhead United bolster attacking options with additions of Brissett and Sekajja



Good luck to him. Smashing player - one of  my absolute favourites. Shit agent.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 20, 2019)

Roman Michael-Percil played for Potters Bar Town tonight, in a 2-1 league win at home to a Merstham side including the on-loan Jamie Splatt.


----------



## bkbk (Nov 20, 2019)

Walter Figueira has done well since moving to Ireland and got himself an upwards move to Derry City


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 20, 2019)

Chico Chico Chico has been announced as the new Arlesey Town manager!


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 21, 2019)

Marc-Anthony Okoye has retired from the game at 27 after failing to recover from a knee injury.


----------



## Christian Burt (Nov 21, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Marc-Anthony Okoye has retired from the game at 27 after failing to recover from a knee injury.


Oh man - that sucks.
I have a hazy memory of him injuring one of his own DHFC team-mates in training - but - he was actually a really lovely bloke.
Seemed a switched on guy too.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 21, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> Oh man - that sucks.
> I have a hazy memory of him injuring one of his own DHFC team-mates in training


That was Harry Ottaway. I think Marc managed to kick him in exactly the same spot he'd broken his leg just after he returned to training after almost a year out injured!

Really sad news though. I felt he wasn't quite a subtle enough ball player to nail a starting place ahead of the other centre backs we had at the time, but a big solid defender who did well to establish himself at Bromley during a really successful few seasons for the club. I believe he lives in Underhill Road, or did during his time with the Hamlet.


----------



## Christian Burt (Nov 21, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> That was Harry Ottaway. I think Marc managed to kick him in exactly the same spot he'd broken his leg just after he returned to training after almost a year out injured!
> 
> Really sad news though. I felt he wasn't quite a subtle enough ball player to nail a starting place ahead of the other centre backs we had at the time, but a big solid defender who did well to establish himself at Bromley during a really successful few seasons for the club. I believe he lives in Underhill Road, or did during his time with the Hamlet.


Reading the tweets, fans of Bromley hint he was a ball playing centre half!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 21, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> Reading the tweets, fans of Bromley hint he was a ball playing centre half!


By the general standards of their football he probably was. They aren't the most tactically sophisticated of teams based on what I've seen in our regular pre-season meetings in recent years. He was kept out of our side by Peter Adeniyi. Now *that's* a ball playing centre half!


----------



## Nivag (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Al Crane (Nov 22, 2019)

It’s a shame things haven’t worked out for Dipo but also not hugely surprising. The fact that he managed to get back in Gavin’s good books after supposedly messing around with contract talks in the summer was a surprise in itself.

Whilst he was our top scorer last season, for me, he’s never looked quite the same sort of raw, exciting striker that we had in his first loan spell with us a few years ago. I think that may be partly due to the switch to a part-time training mode (prior to this season), and partly because his mindset had changed from a young player wanting to prove a point to one of that as a fully-fledged squad member at a non-league club where he was revered for past glories.

I hope he gets game time at Braintree as he’s not the sort of player who does particularly well in a bit-part role.

It does mean we’re left with just Danny Mills and Ade Yuseff as our only out and out strikers now, so we’re a bit light on that front should anything happen to either of them, although we appear to have plenty of wide players knocking about to fill in the gaps.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Nov 22, 2019)

Excellent player for us, passionate and would throw himself at everything. Probably mismanaged last season, dropped for spells because of the odd poor performance here and there. His  goals easily kept us away from danger last season, Ironically what we are now lacking and what’s sucking us closer to the bottom.

Will never forget that brace at Ricay!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 22, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> Excellent player for us, passionate and would throw himself at everything. Probably mismanaged last season, dropped for spells because of the odd poor performance here and there. His  goals easily kept us away from danger last season, Ironically what we are now lacking and what’s sucking us closer to the bottom.
> 
> Will never forget that brace at Ricay!



Completely agree. Think this is a tragic waste. I get that he pissed us about in the summer and I don't like that at all, but if he had blotted his copybook so badly, why did we bother resigning him? Why did we send him out on loan to Cheshunt only to bring him back for a grand total of six seconds before sending him packing to Braintree?

I've gone on and on about Dipo's playing time, but I think we would've seen a much more consistent and influential player if he'd been given a run of games, as he was at the back end of last season when he chalked up a number of goals. I don't think it's anything to do with his transition to part-time football: I think, inexplicably, he was never given a proper run and/or the space to develop and evolve - which makes me wonder why we bothered signing him in the first place?

18 goals in what was a pretty poor side - for whatever reason - last season is a good effort. Imagine what he could have done if we'd picked him over a completely knackered Tomlin or an unfit Erskine. This really just adds to my growing sense of disillusionment.

Braintree have got themselves a cracking player.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 22, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Completely agree. Think this is a tragic waste. I get that he pissed us about in the summer and I don't like that at all, but if he had blotted his copybook so badly, why did we bother resigning him? Why did we send him out on loan to Cheshunt only to bring him back for a grand total of six seconds before sending him packing to Braintree?
> 
> I've gone on and on about Dipo's playing time, but I think we would've seen a much more consistent and influential player if he'd been given a run of games, as he was at the back end of last season when he chalked up a number of goals. I don't think it's anything to do with his transition to part-time football: I think, inexplicably, he was never given a proper run and/or the space to develop and evolve - which makes me wonder why we bothered signing him in the first place?
> 
> ...


----------



## scousedom (Nov 22, 2019)

I loved Dipo in the first couple of spells. I remember watching him when he first arrived, staring down opposition defenders pre kick-off and you could just see him thinking “Yeah I’ve got you”. And when I saw it was him walking up to take _that_ penalty, and the _way_ he was walking up, I’ve never been more confident that one was going in in my life. 

But now he’s gone I feel like I can say this. I just feel he got too big. There were games last season at Tooting where he was blowing after 30 minutes. I don’t think it’s any coincidence that last year he scored so many of his goals late in games, often as a sub - impact player, not needing to sustain effort for 90minutes, against a tired defence. 

Of course it’s just my perception, and I clearly know the square root of fuck all of what he or his coaches know, but to me it seemed that rebalancing training towards cardio would have helped him get more starts and have more of a lasting impact in more games. 

I’ll miss him though.


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 22, 2019)

Kingsley Eshun has signed for Hendon.


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 3, 2019)

According to a certain red top rag Muhammadu Faal is being eyed up by several Premier League sides. No links for obvious reasons but a copy of screenshots attached


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 3, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> According to a certain red top rag Muhammadu Faal is being eyed up by several Premier League sides. No links for obvious reasons but a copy of screenshots attached
> 
> View attachment 191830 View attachment 191831


Hope Enfield have him under contract. We all know Watford don't believe in paying transfer fees when they take a player from a non-league club.


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 3, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> According to a certain red top rag Muhammadu Faal is being eyed up by several Premier League sides. No links for obvious reasons but a copy of screenshots attached
> 
> View attachment 191830 View attachment 191831


Spoke to him briefly at the Carlisle game. He was loving life at Enfield and was surprised that people were recognising him at Champion Hill. Best of luck to him.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 4, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> He was loving life at Enfield and was surprised that people were recognising him at Champion Hill.


He's about 6'5" and ten stone and was surprised people recognised him?

I was with you when you spotted him, comes across as a good bloke, I always thought he was a prospect so hope he gets a good move.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 4, 2019)

Always had pleasant chats with him. Nice kid. Good luck!


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 6, 2019)

Michael Chambers has joined Chelmsford City on a months loan (from Wrexham)


----------



## gnar182 (Dec 7, 2019)

Jason Banton has joined the Tamplin revolution at Romford.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 7, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Michael Chambers has joined Chelmsford City on a months loan (from Wrexham)


I'd noticed he wasn't even on the bench for the last few games, and Wrexham are in a relegation battle. Looks like he's "done an Ibra Sekajja" in touting himself to higher level clubs instead of waiting for someone to come in for him.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 9, 2019)

Matt Drage is now at Chertsey Town.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Al Crane (Dec 12, 2019)

Ade Yuseff has joined Dover

STRIKER MAKES MOVE TO CRABBLE – DOVER ATHLETIC FC

https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/ade-yusuff-departs-for-dover-athletic-2494907.html

Guess this move makes sense for us as it looked like he was falling out of contention again, and Dover are desperate for someone to put the ball in the back of net.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 12, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Ade Yuseff has joined Dover
> 
> STRIKER MAKES MOVE TO CRABBLE – DOVER ATHLETIC FC



That went well then.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 12, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Dover are desperate for someone to put the ball in the back of net.



So are we!


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 12, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> So are we!



Liam Nash has left Hemel...


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 13, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Ade Yuseff has joined Dover
> 
> STRIKER MAKES MOVE TO CRABBLE – DOVER ATHLETIC FC
> 
> ...



Pity. I liked him. He played with bags of energy and enthusiasm and seemed to be a decent goalscorer. Still, the last thing we need is a goalscorer.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 13, 2019)

Well, we've already signed Dylan Kearney so right now I think we just have to hope that he turns out to be more suitable.

I've also seen an unsubstantiated report on the Hemel Hempstead forum saying that Dipo Akinyemi has left Braintree. (No mention of anyone else signing him yet.)


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Well, we've already signed Dylan Kearney so right now I think we just have to hope that he turns out to be more suitable.
> 
> I've also seen an unsubstantiated report on the Hemel Hempstead forum saying that Dipo Akinyemi has left Braintree. (No mention of anyone else signing him yet.)


Not thrilled to see Ade upwardly binned but I thought a lot of Kearney's movement on Saturday looked promising. Could be quite something if he clicks with those tasked with getting the ball into the right places.


----------



## bkbk (Dec 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Well, we've already signed Dylan Kearney so right now I think we just have to hope that he turns out to be more suitable.
> 
> I've also seen an unsubstantiated report on the Hemel Hempstead forum saying that Dipo Akinyemi has left Braintree. (No mention of anyone else signing him yet.)



It's correct, Braintree confirmed it a day or so ago.


----------



## bkbk (Dec 13, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Liam Nash has left Hemel...



And signed a short term deal with Hullbridge Sports in the Isthmian North.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 13, 2019)

Dipo resurfaces at Welling.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Dec 13, 2019)

Shame about Ade I wanted him to be successful at the club but unfortunately didn’t have enough quality at this level. Great turn of pace and a tidy finish but often a poor first touch and his movement of the ball wasn’t great. He just didn’t get himself into enough scoring opportunities.

Hopefully Dylan can link with Mills from the get go and bag a few goals, not just for his confidence but for the others around him. I think Gavins decision to release Yussuf and bring in another striker proven at this level makes sense, fingers crossed he hits the ground running!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 13, 2019)

I think Yussuff was just another player in a long line of players that we signed but didn't really have a plan for. He was a prolific goalscorer at the level below as a striker, yet we seemed determined to turn him into a left winger/inside forward, and seemed to be baffled when he looked very out of sorts. Very much the Ian Daly of this season.

I don't think he was particularly good anyway: he sulked quite a bit and he gave away stupid fouls. He'd bustle about without really being productive. I think Dipo offers far more.

Completely agree with StephenMac about Kearney: I thought he looked bright and put himself about a bit. Good to see a striker causing problems even if they aren't scoring.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 14, 2019)

We seem to recruit a lot of players who don't fit comfortably into our preferred system, usually wingers or full backs when we decide to play 3-5-2. For me both Yusuff and Akinyemi needed to be one of a pair of strikers in a 4-4-2 or 3-5-2. Neither has the all round game to play as a number ten or a winger. I always think 4-4-2 is a good back to basics system when you're in a rut and need to turn things around, but we never seem to use it. (It worked for a while last season when Akinyemi and Thompson were the strikers with Green as a left winger and Cook at right back.)


----------



## bkbk (Dec 14, 2019)

I've always felt you should be able to get an idea of what is going to be the preferred system based on the pre-seaon recruitment, but I couldn't quite put my finger on what that would be this year. We looked really heavy in central midfield but light in wide attacking positions. I might be misremembering but I think we only had Clunis and Monakana, with White added relatively late on, though we kicked off the season playing two wingers.

I don't know if that was a consequence of the belated planning that Ben referred to at the Fans Forum this week.

It's felt particularly scattergun this season with constant tinkering of personnel and formation, as if the hope is to land on something that works, rather than something more formulated.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Dec 14, 2019)

bkbk said:


> I've always felt you should be able to get an idea of what is going to be the preferred system based on the pre-seaon recruitment, but I couldn't quite put my finger on what that would be this year. We looked really heavy in central midfield but light in wide attacking positions. I might be misremembering but I think we only had Clunis and Monakana, with White added relatively late on, though we kicked off the season playing two wingers.
> 
> I don't know if that was a consequence of the belated planning that Ben referred to at the Fans Forum this week.
> 
> It's felt particularly scattergun this season with constant tinkering of personnel and formation, as if the hope is to land on something that works, rather than something more formulated.



Spot on. Gavin has tried almost everything in our current poor form, different players, different shapes, even played the same team and shape consecutively so I suspect some fresh faces might help and I trust the recruitment of the club above all else, we have brought in some fantastic players over the years, especially last season with Aryan and Hunte coming in and having an immediate impact. Dylan and Ainsworth could be the missing ingredients. Who knows. I reckon we are close to seeing a turnaround, hopefully we take all three points against Havant.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Dec 14, 2019)

RabbleLevi said:


> Spot on. Gavin has tried almost everything in our current poor form, different players, different shapes, even played the same team and shape consecutively so I suspect some fresh faces might help and I trust the recruitment of the club above all else, we have brought in some fantastic players over the years, especially last season with Aryan and Hunte coming in and having an immediate impact. Dylan and Ainsworth could be the missing ingredients. Who knows. I reckon we are close to seeing a turnaround, hopefully we take all three points against Havant.



But we had a load of fresh faces in the summer and look what that's done. That just feels like an excuse for the management. There comes a point where a good manager will get the best out of what he's got, especially having spent a load of money getting the squad together in the first place.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Dec 14, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> But we had a load of fresh faces in the summer and look what that's done. That just feels like an excuse for the management. There comes a point where a good manager will get the best out of what he's got, especially having spent a load of money getting the squad together in the first place.



Was thinking more along the lines of mid-season acquisitions. Having said that, we have plenty of quality in the squad. Makes are league position and current form all the more frustrating.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 22, 2019)

Sanchez Ming has joined Dartford.


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 30, 2019)

Ben Dempsey joins Maynard-brewer on the bench for Charlton at Derby.


----------



## 3010 (Dec 30, 2019)

Faal makes the BBC list of possible January transfers: January transfer window 2020: Who could be on the move?


----------



## Laurie hill (Dec 30, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Ben Dempsey joins Maynard-brewer on the bench for Charlton at Derby.


Almost scored too!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 31, 2019)

JUNIOR KADI (Assistant Manager):

He had an earlier spell with the Hamlet in seasons 2001/02 and 2002/03, and his other former clubs include Woking, Slough Town, Lewes, Beckenham Town, Dartford and Carshalton Athletic where he was a key member of the squad that reached the Ryman Premier Division play-offs. He made 183 appearances for Dulwich, the last of which was in season 2012/13.

According to the limited programme information I could find in old programmes. Kadi's first game for the Hamlet was a Ryman League Division One game at Bromley when he came on in the 74th minute as substitute for Tony Chin on 1st April 2002, the game ending 1-0 to Bromley. Kadi's first full game was also in the League on the 6th April 2002 when Dulwich Hamlet played Slough Town (0-0) on 6th April at the new Champion Hill in front of a crowd of 233

He returned to Champion Hill in the summer of 2009 as Gavin Rose’s assistant.
He began his career as a youngster at Coventry City and in 2000 was a member of Kingstonian’s FA Trophy winning side.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 1, 2020)

Martin Lewis first game 20 August 1977 v Harwich
Ray Purvis first game 17 October 1987  v Slough


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone got a list or link to Dulwich Hamlet top goal scorers ?

Came across reference in old programme (October 1978)

Ossie Bayram's goal at Hitchin in October 1978 was his 50th first team goal for the Club. Surprisingly, only two other players have passed the half century mark since the early 1960's and they are Trevor Blandon and Alec Jackson who each netted 61 goals. Three others, however fell just short of that target Alan Wyatt and Charlie Pooley (49 a piece) and Vic Heasman (45)
Incidentally, the last Dulwich player to reach a century of first team goals was England Amateur international Leslie Brown who scored 121 goals between 1956 and 1961


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 1, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Anyone got a list or link to Dulwich Hamlet top goal scorers ?
> 
> Came across reference in old programme (October 1978)
> 
> ...



Post War
Tommy Jover 192 is top
Ossie Bayram around 137 and Nyren Clunis around 117.
Can't remember the others up there off the top of my head.


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 2, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> Ben Dempsey joins Maynard-brewer on the bench for Charlton at Derby.



Fast forward to Thursday and Ben Dempsey starts for Charlton tonight!


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 4, 2020)

Tanasheh made his debut for Cheshunt today.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 4, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Tanasheh made his debut for Cheshunt today.



that is the fact you found most relevant from that game to post in the former players thread?


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 4, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> that is the fact you found most relevant from that game to post in the former players thread?


Si.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 4, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Si.



Moroccan Sunset


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 6, 2020)

I hope he's getting paid


----------



## bkbk (Jan 6, 2020)

Good luck to the lad









						Faal Signs For Wanderers
					

Bolton Wanderers can now confirm the signing of striker Muhammadu Faal from Enfield Town on an 18-month contract.




					www.bwfc.co.uk
				




*



			Bolton Wanderers can now confirm the signing of striker Muhammadu Faal from Enfield Town on an 18-month contract.
		
Click to expand...

*


> The 22-year-old has spent time in non-league football, playing for the likes of Dulwich Hamlet, Kingstonian FC and most recently Enfield Town.
> 
> Previous to this, Faal came through the youth system in Italy, playing for L’Aquila and San Gregorio in his earlier days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2020)

Roman Michael-Percil on the move again:





__





						BetVictor
					






					www.betvictoristhmian.co.uk


----------



## blueheaven (Jan 7, 2020)

I was at Brentford v Stoke in the FA Cup on Saturday (annoyingly, missing our 6-0 win) and Ethan Pinnock was in the starting line-up for Brentford. First time I've seen him play since he left Hamlet and I thought he was one of the best players on the pitch - very calm and composed and comfortable on the ball.


----------



## Taper (Jan 7, 2020)

I see Michael Chambers has been released by Wrexham.  Now a free agent.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 7, 2020)

Taper said:


> I see Michael Chambers has been released by Wrexham.  Now a free agent.


We haven’t signed anyone this week have we? 2+2....


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 7, 2020)

Taper said:


> I see Michael Chambers has been released by Wrexham.  Now a free agent.


He seems to have made a good impression on loan at Chelmsford from reading comments on their forum. I guess he's free to join them or anyone else withimmediate effect?


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 7, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> He seems to have made a good impression on loan at Chelmsford from reading comments on their forum. I guess he's free to join them or anyone else withimmediate effect?


He's joined Bromley.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 7, 2020)

Speaking of Bromley...









						Pompey sign striker Hackett-Fairchild
					

Portsmouth sign Bromley striker Reeco Hackett-Fairchild for an undisclosed fee on a two-and-a-half-year deal.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## scousedom (Jan 7, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> He's joined Bromley.


Well that was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 7, 2020)

Danny Waldren has left Welling to join the Romford circus.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 7, 2020)

Here is the *Lewis White* goal:




I also noticed former Aspire graduate *Javaun Splatt* (twin brother of Jamie I believe) is on loan at Carshalton, from Derby County.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 8, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Here is the *Lewis White* goal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Assume you posted this for *Harry Ottaway's* goal


----------



## NPDHFC (Jan 8, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> *Harry Ottaway's* goal



🔥🔥🔥


----------



## 3010 (Jan 9, 2020)

Was reading this article about the new Welling manager and it mentions that Jay Rich-Baghuelou is likely to join a Premier League club this week:








						Quinton: I don't settle for second best
					

New Welling United manager Bradley Quinton has told his squad they can leave the club if they don’t want to go the extra mile.



					www.kentonline.co.uk
				




After a bit of further digging it looks like it’s Palace that he’s signed for:




__





						Official: Jay Rich-Baghuelou - CPFC BBS
					

Official: Jay Rich-Baghuelou Transfer Hotline



					www.cpfc.org
				




If confirmed then he’s certainly done well for himself since leaving us.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jan 11, 2020)

Proud day for Faal as he came off the bench for Bolton today in their 2-0 loss at Rochdale.


----------



## T Corcoran (Jan 11, 2020)

Rhys Murrell Williamson has left Braintree and signed for Cray Wanderers


----------



## T Corcoran (Jan 11, 2020)

Rhys Murrell Williamson has left Braintree and signed for Cray Wanderers


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 11, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Rhys Murrell Williamson has left Braintree and signed for Cray Wanderers



And scored their winning goal. A good start to his career there...as usual with most teams he’s played for!


----------



## Laurie hill (Jan 12, 2020)

baleboy_93 said:


> Proud day for Faal as he came off the bench for Bolton today in their 2-0 loss at Rochdale.


Tranmere should have taken a risk on him if Bolton did. Crying out for some goals.


----------



## SagaLout (Jan 12, 2020)

Ethan Pinnock is seriously impressing Brentford fans. Among a stream of positive comments on the Griffin Park Grapevine forum - 'Best defender I can remember in my 30 years at Griffin Park'.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 13, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Ibra Sekajja has rocked up at Maidenhead.
> 
> Maidenhead United bolster attacking options with additions of Brissett and Sekajja


Grimsby Town now showing interest in him.








						Grimsby Town and League Two transfer news latest
					

All the latest transfer news as Grimsby Town close in on January signing number three




					www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk


----------



## T Corcoran (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks like the football league move his agent promised could finally be happening


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 14, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Looks like the football league move his agent promised could finally be happening


He barely seems to have had any game time at Maidenhead. Every time I've seen a team listed he's been on the bench or missing altogether. Sounds like he may have got lucky with a manager who knows him and needs an extra player on the cheap. Hope he gets his chance and takes it.


----------



## T Corcoran (Jan 14, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> He barely seems to have had any game time at Maidenhead. Every time I've seen a team listed he's been on the bench or missing altogether. Sounds like he may have got lucky with a manager who knows him and needs an extra player on the cheap. Hope he gets his chance and takes it.


I believe he worked with Ian Holloway the new Grimsby manager at Palace


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 14, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> I believe he worked with Ian Holloway the new Grimsby manager at Palace


He did. It says so in the linked article, otherwise I wouldn't have known!


----------



## chris gil (Jan 19, 2020)

Panutche Camara scored for Crawley yesterday


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jay Rich-Baghuelou has signed for Palace from Welling.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 23, 2020)

Michael Onovwigun made his debut for our next opponents Dartford in a Kent Senior Cup match this week.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 30, 2020)

Ashley Maynard-Brewer has joined Dover on loan for the rest of the season.


----------



## The Balance (Feb 1, 2020)

Dipo scored both goals for Welling today in a 2-1 win over St.Albans.
Liam Nash was on the scoresheet for Dartford in their 5-1 thrashing of Chippenham.


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 1, 2020)

Let's hope Dipo is doing Jury service in two weeks time! 🤪


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 1, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> Let's hope Dipo is doing Jury service in two weeks time! 🤪


I reckon Jesse will have him in his pocket.


----------



## T Corcoran (Feb 5, 2020)

Anyone remember Jack Nickles. He was that Chelsea mascot about 15 years ago who pranked Steven Gerrard. According to this article he played for us but I don't recall him ever playing 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DBAI&usg=AOvVaw3Wew1r20g0Jp5gKGd2d1tJ&ampcf=1[/URL]


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 5, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Anyone remember Jack Nickles. He was that Chelsea mascot about 15 years ago who pranked Steven Gerrard. According to this article he played for us but I don't recall him ever playing
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DBAI&usg=AOvVaw3Wew1r20g0Jp5gKGd2d1tJ&ampcf=1[/URL]


Never heard of him and the link doesn't work for me. If he's A "prankster" there's a good chance he's a fibber too.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 7, 2020)

Aussie giant Jay has sky-high hopes at Crystal Palace
					

He wasn’t the high-profile arrival Crystal Palace fans were anticipating during the January window - but towering Australian defender Jay Rich-Baghuelou is backing himself to make some serious noise at the Premier League club.




					theworldgame.sbs.com.au


----------



## T Corcoran (Feb 9, 2020)

Michael Onovwigun has joined Staines on a duel registration from Dartford


----------



## dcdulwich (Feb 10, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Michael Onovwigun has joined Staines on a duel registration from Dartford


Sounds like they need him. Staines Town were in the National League South until 2014/15 but are now languishing close to the bottom of the Isthmian South Central - one of three teams on 13 points, albeit with a game or so in hand and better GD than the two teams below them. Only 1 point from the last 6 games though.


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 10, 2020)

Ben Dempsey has gone to Woking









						Ben Dempsey joins Woking on loan
					

Academy goalkeeper Joe Osaghae has also gone out on loan joining Tilbury




					www.cafc.co.uk


----------



## Al Cunningham (Feb 14, 2020)

Talk of Michael Chambers joining Billericay !!


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 14, 2020)

I can't think of any reasons why a player would want to play for #rickerty. Obviously not to win anything!


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 14, 2020)

Oof! That's a tough one to take.


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 14, 2020)

Circulated to everyone and we showed no inrerest


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 14, 2020)

liamdhfc said:


> Circulated to everyone and we showed no inrerest


Sigh.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 14, 2020)

I was sorry to see him go last summer, but "not sure if I'm cup-tied from the Essex Senior Cup"? Sometimes I despair. I'd bloody know which games I'd played in. Our team has been rebalanced and Christian Smith plays that role now.


----------



## Laurie hill (Feb 14, 2020)

Question - have we not missed a trick in minefield playing smith at centre back for most of the season?

I think he’s probably been one of our best players this season


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 14, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I was sorry to see him go last summer, but "not sure if I'm cup-tied from the Essex Senior Cup"? Sometimes I despair. I'd bloody know which games I'd played in. Our team has been rebalanced and Christian Smith plays that role now.


Most players don't have a clue what competitions they have played in. That's why club secretaries have such a hard job to make sure players are eligible


----------



## Nivag (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 15, 2020)

Laurie hill said:


> Question - have we not missed a trick in minefield playing smith at centre back for most of the season?
> 
> I think he’s probably been one of our best players this season


I prefer him at centre back myself, I thought he lacked subtlety on the ball in midfield. I also prefer Taylor in midfield, so that's something we've got right now in my view. 


liamdhfc said:


> Most players don't have a clue what competitions they have played in. That's why club secretaries have such a hard job to make sure players are eligible


I'm well aware this isn't unusual!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Feb 15, 2020)

Laurie hill said:


> Question - have we not missed a trick in minefield playing smith at centre back for most of the season?
> 
> I think he’s probably been one of our best players this season


I don't think we've missed a trick, he looks a lot better than Orlu. He has probably been our most consistent player this year. He doesn't offer much in the middle that Ijaha doesn't, and much as many might think otherwise I prefer Taylor in defence.


----------



## Laurie hill (Feb 15, 2020)

Not sure I agree - feel like he’s been shoe horned into the position because of lack of options. He played midfield at the beginning of season and we won a few games. Now we resort to him having to play long balls.


----------



## NPDHFC (Feb 19, 2020)

A couple of familiar names in the Barnsley U23 line up last night:










						Barnsley appear to have taken Derby striker and free-agent ‘keeper on trial
					

A Derby County striker and a former Coventry City goalkeeper were named in the Barnsley U23 team earlier. Barnsley appear to have taken two Midlands-based...




					www.hitc.com


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 19, 2020)

Gary Noel plays for Lewes against Worthing tonight, having played in Austria and Germany for most of the last decade. 

Omarr Lawson has left Lewes to join Kingstonian.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Feb 19, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Gary Noel plays for Lewes against Worthing tonight, having played in Austria and Germany for most of the last decade.
> 
> Omarr Lawson has left Lewes to join Kingstonian.



And Connor Hunte has just scored for Worthing against Lewes


----------



## all to nah (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh, I didn't know he played for you before I first met Mishi in 2010. I watched him twice two years ago while he was playing for Lübeck. Altona won the home match and lost the away match (which was live on German free TV).


----------



## all to nah (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Nivag (Feb 20, 2020)

_nothing to see, move along_


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 11, 2020)

Gavin Tomlin converted 2 penalties in Cray Valley PM 3-2 win over Whyteleafe last night.


----------



## T Corcoran (Mar 11, 2020)

Tanasheh Abrahams and Ryan Moss scored in Cheshunts 4-2 win over Kingstonian. Preston Edwards also played in goal


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 11, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Tanasheh Abrahams and Ryan Moss scored in Cheshunts 4-2 win over Kingstonian. Preston Edwards also played in goal


And Omarr Lawson played and scored for K's. Gus Sow won the penalty K's missed


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 11, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> And Omarr Lawson played and scored for K's. Gus Sow won the penalty K's missed



He’s got such a tiny waist.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 13, 2020)

An article on Ethan Pinnock's progress:









						From Dulwich Hamlet to Brentford: Ethan Pinnock’s meteoric rise through the leagues • London Football Scene
					

Exclusive: The centre back on his unconventional journey to the Championship and Premier League ambitions




					londonfootballscene.co.uk


----------



## 3010 (Jun 10, 2020)

Danny Carr on the move again:


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 10, 2020)

3010 said:


> Danny Carr on the move again:




Good on him for having a journeyman career.


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 15, 2020)

Allasani has now been released by Coventry.








						Promoted Coventry release eight players
					

League One champions Coventry City release eight players following promotion to the Championship.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Nivag (Jun 15, 2020)

Soon to be former player?


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 15, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Soon to be former player?




I wish him well. If anyone has contacts, then good to help out an ex-player.


----------



## Al Crane (Jun 15, 2020)

Ade Yuseff has now left Dover. Seems he only had a contract until the end of the season.


----------



## T Corcoran (Jun 16, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> Allasani has now been released by Coventry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame as I think he was a good player however I don't think anyone is going to risk signing him with two ACL injuries in three or four years


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 16, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Shame as I think he was a good player however I don't think anyone is going to risk signing him with two ACL injuries in three or four years



We will sign him.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 17, 2020)

Al Crane said:


> Ade Yuseff has now left Dover. Seems he only had a contract until the end of the season.



Would have him back in a heartbeat to be honest. Good finisher, good worker, and would dovetail well with both Dylan or Danny. I wouldn't take Allasani back, his game is based around pace and you lose a yard or two after an ACL injury (I've had two, both playing football so I speak with some authority on this). Based on last season I wouldn't have him in the side ahead of Ainsworth or Monakana.


----------



## T Corcoran (Jun 17, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> We will sign him.


I'd rather have Mills and Dylan


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 17, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> I'd rather have Mills and Dylan



If gav is there, I’m sure he will pay as much attention as he usually does to our views.


----------



## Lead Belly (Jun 27, 2020)

Ethan absolutely killed it again today against top of the table West Brom, didn't give them a sniff at goal, played it out beautifully, if the Bees get promoted watch out for him in the England squad for Euro 2021


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 1, 2020)

Dan Sweeney moves into Football League with Forest Green Rovers. Worked out well for Ethan that move!


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 2, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Dan Sweeney moves into Football League with Forest Green Rovers. Worked out well for Ethan that move!




There is one key difference. Still at least dan sweeney will get paid for another year. Be back at Kingstonian before long.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 2, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Dan Sweeney moves into Football League with Forest Green Rovers. Worked out well for Ethan that move!



Hope he got a signing on fee, then he can buy himself a new pair of jeans.


----------



## blueheaven (Jul 2, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Dan Sweeney moves into Football League with Forest Green Rovers. Worked out well for Ethan that move!




That's a horrendous shirt.


----------



## T Corcoran (Jul 2, 2020)

Jesse Debrah was released by Milwall. Not sure if anyone mentioned it


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jul 3, 2020)

We need to get him in as a priority then if we can afford it. Class player with a big future..


----------



## T Corcoran (Jul 13, 2020)

Kristian Campbell has signed for Tonbridge


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 14, 2020)

Jamie Mascoll promoted to the Championship with Wycombe Wanderers.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 18, 2020)

*George Nganyuo Elokobi* (born 31 January 1986) is a Cameroonian 
Played one first team appearance for Dulwich Hamlet (at Lewes) in 2003
scored on his debut for the Hamlet Youth team against Chipstead "with a stunning free kick"

--------------
Wiki

Elokobi moved from his native Cameroon to England at the age of 16, where he entered non-League football with Dulwich Hamlet. After a trial period, he was signed by Colchester United. He was loaned to Chester City in January 2005, where he made his professional debut, before going on to make 46 appearances for Colchester. He was signed by Wolverhampton Wanderers in January 2008, helping the club to promotion to the Premier League. He established himself as a regular in the first-team between 2009 and 2011, before he was loaned to Nottingham Forest for the second half of the 2011–12 season, making twelve league appearances. He was loaned out to Bristol City in September 2012, but suffered a near season-ending injury on his debut when he fractured his ankle. He fell out of favour at Wolves, and at the end of the 2013–14 season he was released, joining Oldham Athletic. He spent one season with Oldham before returning to Colchester United in 2015. He had a spell at National League side Braintree Town on loan from Colchester in 2016. He joined Leyton Orient in July 2017 and was released on his 33rd birthday. On 12 February 2019, Elokobi signed for fellow National League side Aldershot Town now Maidstone United


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 19, 2020)

Not sure about former player as I haven’t seen it announced anywhere but Preston was on the bench for Dartford in their 3-0 playoff win at Slough this afternoon.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 19, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> Jamie Mascoll promoted to the Championship with Wycombe Wanderers.


And immediately released unfortunately.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 19, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> And immediately released unfortunately.


Jeez ruthless feckers


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 19, 2020)

baleboy_93 said:


> Not sure about former player as I haven’t seen it announced anywhere but Preston was on the bench for Dartford in their 3-0 playoff win at Slough this afternoon.



The preview of their game today on Dartford’s website says “former Dulwich Hamlet and Ebbsfleet United goalkeeper Preston Edwards has come in as cover to first choice shot stopper Alhaji Sesay.”

Realise news articles on other club websites aren’t always the most accurate with regards to player registrations and so on, but that sounds like Preston has left.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 19, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> The preview of their game today on Dartford’s website says “former Dulwich Hamlet and Ebbsfleet United goalkeeper Preston Edwards has come in as cover to first choice shot stopper Alhaji Sesay.”
> 
> Realise news articles on other club websites aren’t always the most accurate with regards to player registrations and so on, but that sounds like Preston has left.


I’ve since found out it was an emergency signing so may be a gentleman’s agreement for the playoffs!


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 21, 2020)

George Essuman has signed for Hemel Hempstead Town









						George Joins!
					

Welcome George Essuman




					www.hemelfc.com


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 2, 2020)

Ade Yusuf has joined Cray Valley Paper Mills


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 5, 2020)

Iffy Allen, Ebbsfleet.


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 7, 2020)

Pauché Camara signs for Plymouth


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 8, 2020)

Frankie Sawyer, Glebe


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 9, 2020)

Danny Waldren, East Grinstead Town


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 10, 2020)

Dumaka back in football at Barking...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 11, 2020)

One of the good guys.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 11, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Dumaka back in football at Barking...




He still there? That's from March.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 12, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> He still there? That's from March.



Who knows? But good to see his retirement wasn't permanent. He did come second in the music round in a Barking Zoom quiz though...


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 12, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Who knows? But good to see his retirement wasn't permanent.


He'd already been there for several months before the lockdown but only seemed to be making occasional appearances, which suggests that other commitments or fitness issues affect his availability. 

Interesting that our promotion was his most memorable moment considering he wasn't even on the bench for the final and barely played in the second half of the season, yet he scored the winner for Maidstone when they won the National South promotion final two years earlier.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 12, 2020)

He probably was referring to that then. Didn’t say who it was with


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 12, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> He probably was referring to that then. Didn’t say who it was with


"If you could go back in a time machine to one moment in your career?

Promotion with Dulwich Hamlet."


----------



## RabbleLevi (Aug 12, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> He'd already been there for several months before the lockdown but only seemed to be making occasional appearances, which suggests that other commitments or fitness issues affect his availability.
> 
> Interesting that our promotion was his most memorable moment considering he wasn't even on the bench for the final and barely played in the second half of the season, yet he scored the winner for Maidstone when they won the National South promotion final two years earlier.



He was probably cheering from the rabble hence why it was memorable 😎


----------



## Noss (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 13, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> "If you could go back in a time machine to one moment in your career?
> 
> Promotion with Dulwich Hamlet."




but his answer before that is about “favourite football memory“ and he doesn’t specify who with.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 13, 2020)

It doesn’t matter at the end of the day. The whole world is utterly shafted


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 13, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> It doesn’t matter at the end of the day. The whole world is utterly shafted


That's the spirit!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 13, 2020)

Pink and blue aesthetic ✔️


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 13, 2020)

Dylan Kearney scored a hat trick for Staines in 10 minutes or so the other night.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> It doesn’t matter at the end of the day. The whole world is utterly shafted


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 14, 2020)

Billy Crook looking for a club - probably out of our current reach, but would love to see him back.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> Billy Crook looking for a club - probably out of our current reach, but would love to see him back.



He used to live in Dulwich but I think he's moved out to Thurrock way. Good player, definitely a Gavin player who could now do the Beaney role of experienced playmaker.


----------



## gnar182 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## AveryDave (Aug 14, 2020)

gnar182 said:


>




Was hoping he might find his way back to us. Tough seeing signings at other clubs being announced whilst our only news is players leaving. Patience is a virtue and all that...


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 18, 2020)

Paul Vines, Emilliiano Hysi and Kiki Oshilaja sign for VCD


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 21, 2020)

Crook joins Chelmsford


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 21, 2020)

Corey Addai released from Coventry.

Assuming Grainger has gone, he'd be a great replacement.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 22, 2020)

Walter Figueira - Derry City


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 22, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Walter Figueira - Derry City


He’s been there a year.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 23, 2020)

Could it be that Nyren (Nathan!) Clunis is at Carshalton Athletic?


----------



## bkbk (Aug 23, 2020)

Looks like it!


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 23, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Looks like it!



Great news for occasional Colston Avenue botherers. Pretty chuffed.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Great news for occasional Colston Avenue botherers. Pretty chuffed.


They have a friendly against Cray Valley tomorrow evening with a maximum 300 tickets available via the club website. 

There's also an FA Cup match against Whitstable on Saturday 12 September, by which time up to 600 spectators should be allowed if all goes well. 

However they're rather passive-aggressively asking spectators to wear a mask ("not compulsory") throughout the game.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 23, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> They have a friendly against Cray Valley tomorrow evening with a maximum 300 tickets available via the club website.
> 
> There's also an FA Cup match against Whitstable on Saturday 12 September, by which time up to 600 spectators should be allowed if all goes well.
> 
> However they're rather passive-aggressively asking spectators to wear a mask ("not compulsory") throughout the game.


Can't make the Cray Valley game unfortunately. Has the potential for a vast display of former players.
Tooting v Carshalton, if they're letting people in, has me tempted on the 5th though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Can't make the Cray Valley game unfortunately. Has the potential for a vast display of former players.
> Tooting v Carshalton, if they're letting people in, has me tempted on the 5th though.


I wouldn't normally do a pre-season game as a neutral, but that's tempting on a Saturday unless a Hamlet game materialises in the meantime. 

I also have Fisher v Horsham YMCA on Tuesday 1 September in the FA Cup Extra Preliminary Round as a possible first football day in nearly 6 months. Or Glebe v Whyteleafe on the same evening. (Sure to be one or two ex-Hamlet players on show there.)


----------



## supersafari (Aug 23, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> They have a friendly against Cray Valley tomorrow evening with a maximum 300 tickets available via the club website.
> 
> There's also an FA Cup match against Whitstable on Saturday 12 September, by which time up to 600 spectators should be allowed if all goes well.
> 
> However they're rather passive-aggressively asking spectators to wear a mask ("not compulsory") throughout the game.



Passive aggressive? People are still dying. 18 more recorded yesterday. It would be a great if people just followed very simple courtesy mask culture without being told to.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2020)

supersafari said:


> Passive aggressive? People are still dying. 18 more recorded yesterday. It would be a great if people just followed very simple courtesy mask culture without being told to.


Approximately 450 people die of cancer every day, week after week, year in year out. There are all sorts of other risks in life beyond catching the dreaded lurgi. If I'm expected to wear a mask to stand out in the open air all afternoon to watch football I think I'll go to the boozer instead.


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 24, 2020)

Jamie Mascoll has joined Bolton


----------



## gnar182 (Aug 24, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Approximately 450 people die of cancer every day, week after week, year in year out. There are all sorts of other risks in life beyond catching the dreaded lurgi. If I'm expected to wear a mask to stand out in the open air all afternoon to watch football I think I'll go to the boozer instead.



I hope this post is some really brilliant satire.

I’ll never forget that time my mate down the pub coughed on me and I woke up the next day with cancer.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 24, 2020)

gnar182 said:


> I hope this post is some really brilliant satire.
> 
> I’ll never forget that time my mate down the pub coughed on me and I woke up the next day with cancer.


And what exactly do you think the chances are of catching anything from someone standing out in the open air at a football match, which was my original point?  It appears that wearing masks is not part of the protocol agreed to get supporters back into grounds but one local club has gone a bit further and added it to their rules  - their prerogative.  I said I probably wouldn't go to one of their matches  - my prerogative. 

I've had enough of the pandemic police denouncing "other people" all the time. Diagnosis of cancer has almost halved in the last 6 months; somehow I doubt people have suddenly stopped getting cancer. Get your sanctimonious head out of your backside and think about it. There's going to be a huge timebomb of other long term side effects resulting from the whole situation: redundancy, unemployment, poverty, eviction, depression, homelessness, alcoholism, suicide, other assorted mental and physical health problems yet some people can't see beyond the bloody virus. 

That's my final comment on the matter, I shall stick to the football on here from now on.


----------



## gnar182 (Aug 24, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> And what exactly do you think the chances are of catching anything from someone standing out in the open air at a football match, which was my original point?  It appears that wearing masks is not part of the protocol agreed to get supporters back into grounds but one local club has gone a bit further and added it to their rules  - their prerogative.  I said I probably wouldn't go to one of their matches  - my prerogative.
> 
> I've had enough of the pandemic police denouncing "other people" all the time. Diagnosis of cancer has almost halved in the last 6 months; somehow I doubt people have suddenly stopped getting cancer. Get your sanctimonious head out of your backside and think about it. There's going to be a huge timebomb of other long term side effects resulting from the whole situation: redundancy, unemployment, poverty, eviction, depression, homelessness, alcoholism, suicide, other assorted mental and physical health problems yet some people can't see beyond the bloody virus.
> 
> That's my final comment on the matter, I shall stick to the football on here from now on.



you’re a fucking moron. 

“that’s my final comment on the matter, I shall stick to the football on here from now.”


----------



## Roger D (Aug 26, 2020)

Andy Ansah is now a club chairman, as is Kelvin Thomas at Northampton Town









						Meet 'the biggest Sunday League team in the world'
					

Thousands of fans, selling shirts and dominating YouTube - SE Dons are changing Sunday League as you know it.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mick mccartney (Sep 2, 2020)

Phil Wilson on the bench for Beckenham tonight .


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 5, 2020)

David Ijaha, Dartford.


----------



## T Corcoran (Sep 8, 2020)

Matt Drage recently left a team called Hartley Wintney in the Southern League Premier Division South


----------



## T Corcoran (Sep 10, 2020)

Correy Addai has signed for Barnsley


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 10, 2020)

Jay May has joined the circus


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 10, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Jay May has joined the circus


No harm in a player in the twilight of their career seeking a bumper pay day. We had a few last season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 10, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> No harm in a player in the twilight of their career seeking a bumper pay day. We had a few last season.


None of ours last season were much over 30, theoretically they should still have been at their peak. (May must be 36 now and at least he had a footballing brain and made an effort despite the lack of goals.)  No doubt one or two have landed another decent contract elsewhere for the forthcoming season. 

On limited evidence I like the look of 35 years old Michael Timlin. He looks like another Kargbo who can give us 100 games worth of valuable service. A proper leader who can walk the walk.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 10, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> None of ours last season were much over 30, theoretically they should still have been at their peak. (May must be 36 now and at least he had a footballing brain and made an effort despite the lack of goals.)  No doubt one or two have landed another decent contract elsewhere for the forthcoming season.
> 
> On limited evidence I like the look of 35 years old Michael Timlin. He looks like another Kargbo who can give us 100 games worth of valuable service. A proper leader who can walk the walk.


Maybe right about none being much over 30 but I would say there were some who are very much on a downward trajectory. And if there weren't some that were just there for the pay day then my name is Ryan Moss.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 10, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Maybe right about none being much over 30 but I would say there were some who are very much on a downward trajectory. And if there weren't some that were just there for the pay day then my name is Ryan Moss.



Money always attracted mercenaries at any level of football - it's the major drawback to having a big budget, IMO. Doesn't always guarantee a better quality of football either - just look at any of Steve King's teams.

#VivaLaMoss


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 10, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Maybe right about none being much over 30 but I would say there were some who are very much on a downward trajectory. And if there weren't some that were just there for the pay day then my name is Ryan Moss.


I'm not arguing with that. There are plenty of players who seem to be on a downward trajectory after 25; or at least just doing enough to pick up the next contract. 



Moroccan Sunset said:


> Money always attracted mercenaries at any level of football - it's the major drawback to having a big budget, IMO. Doesn't always guarantee a better quality of football either - just look at any of Steve King's teams


At least King generally gets results and a top five/seven place. Not my favourite manager but doesn't waste money as badly as we did last season.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 10, 2020)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Money always attracted mercenaries at any level of football - it's the major drawback to having a big budget, IMO. Doesn't always guarantee a better quality of football either - just look at any of Steve King's teams.
> 
> #VivaLaMoss


Of course. I'm not someone who thinks that players turn up anywhere for the love of the shirt. Don't get me started on King - it's his hair I can't handle. And he looks a bit like my boss. Who is a twat.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 10, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Don't get me started on King - it's his hair I can't handle. And he looks a bit like my boss. Who is a twat.


Yes, he's got one of those strange trendy hairstyles with a side parting just above his ear even though he's not a slaphead and he's in his fifties. He actually makes me want to dress like Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 10, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Yes, he's got one of those strange trendy hairstyles with a side parting just above his ear even though he's not a slaphead and he's in his fifties. He actually makes me want to dress like Jeremy Clarkson.


But enough about my boss...


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 11, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Jay May has joined the circus



That's all very interesting, but crucially have we had other players where their first and last name rhyme? If not, why not?


----------



## scousedom (Sep 11, 2020)

I like to think when he was a kid and his mates used to knock to ask if he could come out to play, his mum said “Jay may”.
In fact their house was probably morning to night hilarity on that theme.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 11, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> That's all very interesting, but crucially have we had other players where their first and last name rhyme? If not, why not?


Don't know if we've ever passed up the opportunity to sign Nortei Nortey. I'm not actually sure if it rhymes but it is my favourite name in football.

Obviously we had Philson Wilson.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 11, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> That's all very interesting, but crucially have we had other players where their first and last name rhyme? If not, why not?



He's 35 now but sure Demba Ba could do a job at our level...and according to Transfermarkt Nortei Nortey is currently a free agent...


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 11, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> according to Transfermarkt Nortei Nortey is currently a free agent...


He played aqainst us for Leatherhead a few years back and looked quite useful.  He's played at higher levels since then.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 11, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> He played aqainst us for Leatherhead a few years back and looked quite useful.  He's played at higher levels since then.



Did he have insane proper Nortei skills Pink Panther ?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 11, 2020)

Did a great philosopher once say his name?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 11, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Did he have insane proper Nortei skills Pink Panther ?


Eh? Ask me again in plain English and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 13, 2020)

Nathan Green and Anthony Cook have re-signed with Welling.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 18, 2020)

Lionel Ainsworth has signed on for Welling.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 18, 2020)

THREAD/For this thread, I'm going a little bit outside my comfort zone but as today marks the 76th anniversary of his death, I'd like to commemorate a young man who lost his life during Operation Market Garden. His name is Richard Allen Adams and we think that this is he, in a... https://t.co/drBDSTFDYk


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 20, 2020)

Charlie Penny scored a hat-trick for Epsom & Ewell today in a 4-0 FA Vase win over Bridon Ropes.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 21, 2020)

Teamsheets for this match read like a Hamlet old boys reunion. I make it ten in total, with Ks winning 6-4 on that count:









						Football Web Pages
					

Cray Wanderers v Kingstonian, Isthmian League - Premier Division, Saturday 19th September 2020




					www.footballwebpages.co.uk


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 24, 2020)

RHF has gone back to Bromley, on loan









						Hackett-Fairchild returns!
					

Bromley Football Club are delighted to announce the return of forward Reeco Hackett-Fairchild, on loan from EFL League One side Portsmouth. The 22 year old arrives at Hayes Lane for his third spell…




					www.bromleyfc.tv


----------



## T Corcoran (Sep 24, 2020)

Javaun Splatt, Jamie Splatt's brother, joined Tonbridge. I believe he was in the academy before joining Derby in their youth academy


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Javaun Splatt, Jamie Splatt's brother, joined Tonbridge. I believe he was in the academy before joining Derby in their youth academy


Yes, they played together in our academy team so I assume they're twins.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Sep 25, 2020)

Dean Lodge and Charles Ofusu-Hene both signed for FC Elmstead which I think is where Gerry Gonnella plays.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 25, 2020)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Dean Lodge and Charles Ofusu-Hene both signed for FC Elmstead which I think is where Gerry Gonnella plays.



Good reason to tick off Elmstead for a midweek sometime then... Terrible standard that SCEFL 1 league though...


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2020)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Dean Lodge and Charles Ofusu-Hene both signed for FC Elmstead which I think is where Gerry Gonnella plays.


Ennio Gonnella is their manager, so more than likely.


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 29, 2020)

Tom Bolawinra and Gary Noel, Lewes


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 29, 2020)

Chris Millar has joined Bowers & Pitsea on loan from Concord Rangers.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 30, 2020)

Michael Abnett and Bagasan Graham at Romford, joining Marvin McCoy and Jay May.


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 2, 2020)

Has anyone heard where Ash Carew's playing this season? Doesn't seem to be at Beckenham any more, based on their recent line-ups (unless he's just been unavailable).


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 2, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> Has anyone heard where Ash Carew's playing this season? Doesn't seem to be at Beckenham any more, based on their recent line-ups (unless he's just been unavailable).


I'm sure someone recently said he's still there but work commitments mean he isn't able to train and play right now.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 5, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Don't know if we've ever passed up the opportunity to sign Nortei Nortey. I'm not actually sure if it rhymes but it is my favourite name in football.
> 
> Obviously we had Philson Wilson.



It's not going to be our year for Nortei Nortey, he's signed for Queen of the South.

The replies to their tweet are pretty much exactly what you would expect...


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 5, 2020)

Kingsley Eshun is now at Hartley Wintney, along with Matt Drage.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 6, 2020)

Ben Chapman scored a cracking last minute equaliser for Ebbsfleet in the FA Cup at the weekend. Hopefully that's his one goal of the season out of the way and he won't do that again on Saturday.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 6, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Ben Chapman scored a cracking last minute equaliser for Ebbsfleet in the FA Cup at the weekend. Hopefully that's his one goal of the season out of the way and he won't do that again on Saturday.



You just know he'll have a blinder though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 6, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> You just know he'll have a blinder though.


He's a very good footballer with everything needed to play at a much higher level except experience, and the extra degree of nous that comes with it. I'm disappointed we didn't (or couldn't) keep him.


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 6, 2020)

Preston Edwards, Braintree Town


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 6, 2020)

Nassim Dukali, South Park


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 7, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> Preston Edwards, Braintree Town


Reckon he might be in for a busy season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 11, 2020)

Mark Dacey, one of our coaches last season, has recently been appointed as assistant manager at Whyteleafe.


----------



## AveryDave (Oct 12, 2020)

Jordan Hibbert, East Grinstead


----------



## Roger D (Oct 12, 2020)

Shamir Mullings to Weymouth.

One for my fellow dinosaurs, Caleb Kamara-Taylor's name has turned up on a Woking forum. Unfortunately it's in a discussion about their worst ever player.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 13, 2020)

Ben Dempsey has gone on loan to Woking

Bowyer praises Ashley Maynard-Brewer


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Oct 13, 2020)

Ashley is a real talent and think he'll go far in the game.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Oct 13, 2020)

AveryDave said:


> Jordan Hibbert, East Grinstead


Where'd you see this?


----------



## AveryDave (Oct 13, 2020)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Where'd you see this?


Thought I’d seen him named in their line ups on Football Webpages - but just looked again, and he really, really isn’t it.

It’s therefore possible that I’ve dreamt it, which is worrying to say the least.


----------



## bkbk (Oct 13, 2020)

I think he is at Herne Bay


----------



## AveryDave (Oct 13, 2020)

bkbk said:


> I think he is at Herne Bay


Yes! Herne Bay, yes! Not East Grinstead. Thanks bkbk, saves me any more time Googling if there’s a name for inventing a career for an non-league footballer.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 14, 2020)

Christian Smith with a tap in


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 14, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Christian Smith with a tap in



Christ, he'll be all over Twitter with that. Then presumably go quiet again until he next scores in a game, whether his side win or lose. I'm not bitter though...


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 15, 2020)

Simon Bloch Jørgensen, Waltham Abbey.


----------



## T Corcoran (Oct 15, 2020)

Erhun has joined Bristol Rovers on a season long loan from Charlton


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 19, 2020)

Pappoe to Worthing - Pappoe Becomes a Mackerel Man


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 23, 2020)

Jack Connors has signed for Barnet and looks really pleased about it!


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

Omar Koroma also makes the switch to Worthing - KOROMA SIGNS FOR WORTHING


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 1, 2020)

Looks like Daniel Ojo is no longer with us, he lined up for Cheshunt at East Thurrock in the Trophy yesterday.


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 1, 2020)

baleboy_93 said:


> Looks like Daniel Ojo is no longer with us, he lined up for Cheshunt at East Thurrock in the Trophy yesterday.



What name did he play under?


----------



## LinesmanIan (Nov 2, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> What name did he play under?


I know this will sound obvious, but Daniel Ojo was listed on Webpages


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 2, 2020)

Dom Vose has left Kingstonian and signed for Margate. Still can't believe he is only 26!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm 36 and I could beat him over 100m...


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 2, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Dom Vose has left Kingstonian and signed for Margate. Still can't believe he is only 26!


He's a good footballer, I thought he was our best player against Carlisle. English non-league isn't his game, I can see why he was hoping for a gig abroad in the summer. He needs to find his best environment. Wouldn't look out of place in Dutch Erstedivisie IMO.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Nov 2, 2020)

Tom Chambers has signed for Whyteleafe.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Tom Chambers has signed for Whyteleafe.


Where he'll join up with Mark Dacey


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 2, 2020)

LinesmanIan said:


> I know this will sound obvious, but Daniel Ojo was listed on Webpages


May have sounded a stupid question but I checked on the Cheshunt Twitter feed and he wasn't named or a name similar.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 2, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> May have sounded a stupid question but I checked on the Cheshunt Twitter feed and he wasn't named or a name similar.



Think it was a typo on their part, Pho should have been Ojo, P being next to O and H next to J on the keyboard, someone rushed their job!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 3, 2020)

Amateurs


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 3, 2020)

baleboy_93 said:


> Think it was a typo on their part, Pho should have been Ojo, P being next to O and H next to J on the keyboard, someone rushed their job!


I shall look forward to commentary on forthcoming matches from Tom Vole and Tom Bile.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 3, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I shall look forward to commentary on forthcoming matches from Tom Vole and Tom Bile.



Tom Bale
Dom Bale
Dom Base
Dom Vase
Dom Vose


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 5, 2020)

Mahlondo Martin played for Uxbridge in their FA Trophy tie on Tuesday evening, so it looks like he will remain a one match wonder. 

Tom Derry was playing for Hayes in the same match.


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 5, 2020)

Michael Uwezu, East Grindstead Town


----------



## T Corcoran (Nov 6, 2020)

Amadou Tangara has created his own glove brand


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 7, 2020)

Hopefully he managed to sell his TV cabinet. It’s been on my mind for a while now.


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 7, 2020)

'The beginning of an existing adventure'. How does that work?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 7, 2020)

Expect a typo. His first language isn’t English AFAIK


----------



## T Corcoran (Nov 9, 2020)

Nathan Mavila has left Cavalry FC in Canada


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 9, 2020)

Stop the Cavalry


----------



## T Corcoran (Nov 10, 2020)

Ethan has signed a new deal at Brentford until 2025


----------



## LinesmanIan (Nov 11, 2020)

Omarr Lawson has signed for Whitehawk from Ks (amended from post below)


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 11, 2020)

LinesmanIan said:


> Omarr Lawson has signed for Havant from Ks


Wrong Hawks, it's Shitehawk he has joined.


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 20, 2020)

► NonLeagueDaily.com | Non League News and Interviews for 2021
					

Exciting and interesting sports facts from all round the world ➤ In-depth trivia pieces ✓ Scintillating titbits of sporting info and more.




					nonleaguedaily.com


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> ► NonLeagueDaily.com | Non League News and Interviews for 2021
> 
> 
> Exciting and interesting sports facts from all round the world ➤ In-depth trivia pieces ✓ Scintillating titbits of sporting info and more.
> ...


Good lad


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 21, 2020)

Nathan Smith and Jason Banton both signed for Braintree this week.


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 21, 2020)

Chris Dickson on Dual Reg at Dartford.


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 22, 2020)

Tom Derry at Braintree on Dual Reg.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 25, 2020)

Louis-Michel Yamfam is a fourth ex-Hamlet player at Braintree, joining Jason Banton, Nathan Smith and Tom Derry.


----------



## Roger D (Nov 27, 2020)

I think a Hamlet old boy has popped up on the 2020 Football Black List awards. He doesn't list Hamlet as an old club but I'm sure Warren Haughton had a brief and unhappy spell at Hamlet. 

My memory is he was the best player we had back then, but the team was set up to play in a manner that didn't suit his game. He soon departed. I seem to recall we signed him from Tamworth and he returned to the same club.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 27, 2020)

Roger D said:


> I think a Hamlet old boy has popped up on the 2020 Football Black List awards. He doesn't list Hamlet as an old club but I'm sure Warren Haughton had a brief and unhappy spell at Hamlet.
> 
> My memory is he was the best player we had back then, but the team was set up to play in a manner that didn't suit his game. He soon departed. I seem to recall we signed him from Tamworth and he returned to the same club.


Yes, he was a striker who scored a lot of goals for other clubs when Martin Eede signed him around 2002. He wasn't terrible but didn't score as many as hoped based on his past record.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 29, 2020)

Just watched Erhan bang one in for Bristol against Darlington in the FA cup. 💖😁💙


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 30, 2020)

Panutche Camara doing very well at Plymouth. Becoming a fans favourite by the look of it.


----------



## Roger D (Nov 30, 2020)

Simeon Jackson pops up in The Athletic, discussing how he kept Harry Kane out of the Norwich side during an unsuccessful loan spell. 

Carl Emberson, crucial to the 1991/92 late promotion charge, also gets mentioned. He was working for then non-leaguers Luton. Harry's last match for Norwich saw Luton dump them out of the F.A Cup.

For the benefit of more recent fans Carl was a bit of a Hamlet legend. From memory he didn't concede more than one goal in any league game whilst on loan from Millwall, setting the platform for a dramatic late run to pip Borehamwood to promotion. 

After securing promotion at Hitchin, the players went out to Kember's to celebrate. Rumour had it Carl enjoyed himself so much he missed the flight to Millwall's post season trip/beano. 

Hamlet tried to re-sign Carl on loan the following season. Mick McCarthy said no. Carl went in for a word with him, he wanted to come back. The answer was still no. Rumour had it Mick's office door ended up in bits. Millwall sent Jon Donnegan instead.

From memory Jon was the goalkeeper injured in a car crash driving to Stevenage Borough. They hadn't lost at home for something like two seasons. Centre back Andy Fisher went in goal, Hamlet won 4-2. Most of the locals hadn't seen Stevenage lose before and some didn't take it very well. It was an "interesting" dash back to the car post match.


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 30, 2020)

Roger D said:


> Simeon Jackson pops up in The Athletic, discussing how he kept Harry Kane out of the Norwich side during an unsuccessful loan spell.
> 
> Carl Emberson, crucial to the 1991/92 late promotion charge, also gets mentioned. He was working for then non-leaguers Luton. Harry's last match for Norwich saw Luton dump them out of the F.A Cup.
> 
> ...



Two characters and two very good good goalkeepers.
Donegan I believe was hit by a wing mirror of a tipper truck.  He was adamant he was going to play still but I think was talked down.
44 games unbeaten at home for Scumvenage, you're having a laugh!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 30, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> Donegan I believe was hit by a wing mirror of a tipper truck.  He was adamant he was going to play still but I think was talked down.
> 44 games unbeaten at home for Scumvenage, you're having a laugh!


It was definitely a glancing blow from a large vehicle while crossing the road, rather than being in a "crash". I'm sure someone told me it was a 176 bus! It happened right outside the ground I believe. It was the game before the first ever match at the current ground. In the squad photograph for opening of the new ground he looked like he'd been on a night out with Norman Lamont. (Two black eyes.)


----------



## Roger D (Nov 30, 2020)

Jon Donnegan definitely wanted to play, the physio was seriously unhappy. I seem to remember either someone was concerned enough to contact Millwall, who ordered him not to play, or he was told Millwall had been contacted.

Nice bloke Jon, sadly it didn't work out really. He spent a season or two at St Johnstone before returning to Ireland, if I remember correctly.  

Mishi and I interviewed him for Champion Hill Street Blues. I remember being struck by how shy he was. I fear that held him back. If he'd had Carl's mental strength and personality, I'm sure Jon would also have enjoyed a long career in the pro ranks. Narrow margins at times.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 30, 2020)

Roger D said:


> Jon Donnegan definitely wanted to play, the physio was seriously unhappy. I seem to remember either someone was concerned enough to contact Millwall, who ordered him not to play, or he was told Millwall had been contacted.
> 
> Nice bloke Jon, sadly it didn't work out really. He spent a season or two at St Johnstone before returning to Ireland, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Mishi and I interviewed him for Champion Hill Street Blues. I remember being struck by how shy he was. I fear that held him back. If he'd had Carl's mental strength and personality, I'm sure Jon would also have enjoyed a long career in the pro ranks. Narrow margins at times.


He was a very good keeper for us but his loan was cut short when Millwall sold him to St Johnstone. He also played for Forfar Athletic before returning to Ireland.


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 1, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> He was a very good keeper for us but his loan was cut short when Millwall sold him to St Johnstone. He also played for Forfar Athletic before returning to Ireland.



Interesting to read this as I grew up supporting St Johnstone and remember John Donegan signing for Saints but wasn't aware he'd also played for Hamlet. I'm pretty sure he never played a first team match for Saints, but he was sent off while playing for our reserves team in the final of the Forfarshire Cup and Martin Buglione (who some of you may remember from his years at Margate) had to play the rest of the match in goal: 



Donegan went on to play quite a few games for Forfar, and according to some Forfar fans online he actually played up front for them a few times as well as in goal.


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 16, 2020)

Decarrey Sheriff is at Kettering Town, banged in 3 last night.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Nivag (Dec 16, 2020)

1st goal for Palace


----------



## Roger D (Dec 16, 2020)

Not a good day for Shamir Millings it seems. He's been sent off after an off the ball incident v Wrexham. After the match Weymouth issued a fairly terse statement confirming Shamir has left the club with immediate effect


----------



## T Corcoran (Dec 17, 2020)

Anthony Cook has left Welling


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 17, 2020)

Kristian Campbell has been released by Tonbridge in case we're looking for another left back!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Dec 18, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Anthony Cook has left Welling



I seem to recall he left us as his work didn't fit round our daytime training. Lovely freekick taker.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 20, 2020)

Yannis Ambroisine has resurfaced at Corinthian Casuals. He started their FA Trophy match against Hemel Hempstead yesterday, which they lost in a shootout following a goalless draw.


----------



## T Corcoran (Dec 25, 2020)

Not someone leaving a team or being released but Dipo Akinyemi is having a child. He posted on his Instagram yesterday that he and his girlfriend are expecting a little boy


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 5, 2021)

RMW on dual reg at Welling.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 5, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> RMW on dual reg at Welling.


RMW?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 5, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> RMW?


Rhys Murrell-Williamson


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 9, 2021)

Ade Yusuff at Braintree.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2021)

Great result for Crawley manager John Yems today, Hamlet coach during the Dave Garland era.


----------



## KPMG (Jan 11, 2021)

Panutche Camara scored for Plymouth in their win.


----------



## pinknblue (Jan 11, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Great result for Crawley manager John Yems today, Hamlet coach during the Dave Garland era.


I was listening to the live commentary on this game and Jonathan Pearce (I think it was him commentating) mentioned that fact plus the fact that Peter Garland was Kevin Keegan's first signing at Newcastle.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 11, 2021)

pinknblue said:


> I was listening to the live commentary on this game and Jonathan Pearce (I think it was him commentating) mentioned that fact plus the fact that Peter Garland was Kevin Keegan's first signing at Newcastle.


I'm fairly certain Jonathan Pearce was a regular in Dave Garland's pub, the Stag and Hounds at South Croydon. This was over twenty years ago when he was a radio commentator.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jan 12, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm fairly certain Jonathan Pearce was a regular in Dave Garland's pub, the Stag and Hounds at South Croydon. This was over twenty years ago when he was a radio commentator.


Usless fact attached to that, the Stag and Hounds has now been demolished to make way for... you guessed it... a shiny new block of flats. Was a nice pub, proper old fashioned boozer


----------



## tonysingh (Jan 12, 2021)

I miss Dave Garland.


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 23, 2021)

Anthony Cook and Dom Vose have rejoined Welling, Kristian Campbell has also joined them.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 23, 2021)

Dom's plans for an overseas move not going well...at least at Margate he'd got as far as the coast.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 25, 2021)

Brexit


----------



## T Corcoran (Jan 25, 2021)

Nathan Mavila has signed for a team called IK Brage in Sweden's Second Division


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 25, 2021)

Was at West Ham for a while whilst Moses Makasi was there who is at IK Brage now.


----------



## T Corcoran (Jan 29, 2021)

Nathan Ferguson joins Southend from Crawley permanently


----------



## T Corcoran (Feb 1, 2021)

Jamie Pardington joins Mansfield on loan


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 2, 2021)

Diallang Jaiyesemi has joined Charlton Athletic from Swindon Town.


----------



## T Corcoran (Feb 24, 2021)

Jamie Mascoll has joined Waterford in Ireland on loan from Bolton until the end of the season


----------



## bkbk (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice


----------



## pinknblue (Feb 25, 2021)

bkbk said:


> Nice



What a strike that is!! Even Steve Rogers in his heyday didn't score many better than that!


----------



## Nivag (Feb 25, 2021)

Another angle


----------



## Al Crane (Feb 27, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> Jamie Mascoll has joined Waterford in Ireland on loan from Bolton until the end of the season



Bolton have also confirmed that he will be released at the end of the season.









						Bolton Wanderers to let 23-year-old leave on a permanent deal this summer
					

Bolton Wanderers will let ex-Charlton Athletic and Wycombe Wanderers man Jamie Mascoll leave for good this summer.




					the72.co.uk


----------



## Nivag (Mar 1, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> Bolton have also confirmed that he will be released at the end of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope he finds a permanent position


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 1, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Hope he finds a permanent position



Weird way of describing it.  We are delighted to tell you that at end of your contract that we will not be renewing it, and this will be a "permanent deal".  Under no circumstance will we offer you a new one.


----------



## pinknblue (Mar 1, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Weird way of describing it.  We are delighted to tell you that at end of your contract that we will not be renewing it, and this will be a "permanent deal".  Under no circumstance will we offer you a new one.


Probably written by a 'bot


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Mar 1, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Hope he finds a permanent position



He is well above our level but would be nice to have him back!


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Mar 3, 2021)

Patrick Ohman and Ade Yusuff playing for Braintree tonight in a friendly v Gillingham. (Might not be new news)


----------



## Roger D (Mar 9, 2021)

Simeon Jackson has signed for Kings Lynn for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Ronco (Mar 17, 2021)

Nyren Clinics has posted on Instagram he is now at Cheltenham Town.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Mar 17, 2021)

Ronco said:


> Nyren Clinics has posted on Instagram he is now at Cheltenham Town.


No he's posted on Instagram that he has left Carshalton Athletic


----------



## Ronco (Mar 17, 2021)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> No he's posted on Instagram that he has left Carshalton Athletic


Hmm, my mistake. But why has it got a hashtag of #robins?


----------



## Nivag (Mar 17, 2021)

Ronco said:


> Hmm, my mistake. But why has it got a hashtag of #robins?


Their ground is called the Robins Nest i think? Well the function room is.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 17, 2021)

The Robins is their nickname from memory.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 17, 2021)

Ronco said:


> Hmm, my mistake. But why has it got a hashtag of #robins?


Carshalton Athletic have always been "The Robins".


----------



## Ronco (Mar 18, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Carshalton Athletic have always been "The Robins".


I stand corrected, sorry for the confusion. My defence is trying to do 5 things at once and doing them all badly.
But if clubs ensured they had unique nicknames it would help, there's a lot of things in the world they could choose without all resorting to the first bird that flew past. 
Quick check on wiki shows 6 clubs using The Robins plus we know of at least one other. Confusing!


----------



## Roger D (Mar 18, 2021)

Ethan Pinnock has been called up by Jamaica.


----------



## AveryDave (Mar 18, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Ethan Pinnock has been called up by Jamaica.


From the Isthmian to International in less than five years. Entirely deserved, but nonetheless incredible.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 20, 2021)

AveryDave said:


> From the Isthmian to International in less than five years. Entirely deserved, but nonetheless incredible.



I'm sure the National League will claim this as a success of theirs soon.


----------



## T Corcoran (Mar 20, 2021)

Dialllang Jaiyesimi scored for Charlton as they drew 2-2 with AFC Wimbledon


----------



## T Corcoran (Mar 24, 2021)

Billy Crook has left Chelmsford. Wouldn't mind seeing him back at the Hill


----------



## T Corcoran (Mar 29, 2021)

Not sure how often he played or the exact years he played but former player Errison Ahwan has set up and created a new football team. The team is called 3amFC and the team plan on being as honest and fair as possible. He has asked me to help him out with the socials and behind the scenes so look out for some content by me. 😂😂


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 29, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> Not sure how often he played or the exact years he played but former player Errison Ahwan has set up and created a new football team.


He was with us for a season or two around 2003-5, a regular in the reserves plus a handful of first team games, a ball playing centre back who could also play as a holding midfielder.  I think he was in Gavin's Beckenham side that finished second to Maidstone by one point in the Kent League, then joined Maidstone where he was a regular for a couple of seasons.


----------



## T Corcoran (Mar 29, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> He was with us for a season or two around 2003-5, a regular in the reserves plus a handful of first team games, a ball playing centre back who could also play as a holding midfielder.  I think he was in Gavin's Beckenham side that finished second to Maidstone by one point in the Kent League, then joined Maidstone where he was a regular for a couple of seasons.


Correct, he was in the Beckenham team that had Dean Lodge, Rob Tolfry, Peter Adenyini, Ellis Green, Gav and Junior. He then went on to play for Maidstone where he was centre back partner to Chris Smalling. Here's a picture of that Beckenham team for those interested


----------



## T Corcoran (Apr 10, 2021)

Not football related but Dipo Akinyemi and his girlfriend announced on Instagram that they had a baby this morning


----------



## T Corcoran (Apr 19, 2021)

Dom Vose has gone to Iceland


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 19, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> Dom Vose has gone to Iceland




No point, they do free home delivery if you spend £35!


----------



## LinesmanIan (Apr 22, 2021)

Monakana also there


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 27, 2021)

Chris Lewington joins Cray Valley:









						Millers bring in Stones keeper - The Pitching In Isthmian Football League
					

Cray Valley sign Maidstone stopper




					www.isthmian.co.uk


----------



## AveryDave (May 4, 2021)

Marc Weatherstone has returned to Wingate & Finchley as manager.


----------



## AveryDave (May 11, 2021)

Dan Thompson has signed for Margate.


----------



## Nivag (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Nivag (May 17, 2021)

Jay Rich-Baghuelou scores for CPFC U23 win tonight








						U23s Report: Eagles into play-off final after victory in extra-time against Wolves - News - Crystal Palace F.C.
					






					www.cpfc.co.uk


----------



## the 12th man (May 18, 2021)

Nathan Green joins Cray Valley PM


----------



## LinesmanIan (May 18, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Nathan Green joins Cray Valley PM


Hes also playing Sunday League for Hatcham along with Billy Crook, Junior Kaffo, Kalvin Morath Gibbs, Mitchell Nelson and also registered there are Ade Yussuf and Gary Noel (for the seasoned supporter)


----------



## StephenMac (May 18, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Nathan Green joins Cray Valley PM


Does this mean Cray Valley Paper Mills are minted, or that Welling are skint?


----------



## Roger D (May 18, 2021)

Ex coach Roy Hodgson is retiring at the end of the season.

Re Nathan. I'm guessing we will see a wage squeeze at a lot of clubs. Unless you are hoping to go professional the motivation to travel to the likes of Hartlepool and Torquay might be slightly diminished if wages decline. Dropping down to play in a more local league footprint could appeal to a few players. 

Likewise I suspect we'll see fewer players playing for clubs a long way from home next season.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 18, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Ex coach Roy Hodgson is retiring at the end of the season.
> 
> Re Nathan. I'm guessing we will see a wage squeeze at a lot of clubs. Unless you are hoping to go professional the motivation to travel to the likes of Hartlepool and Torquay might be slightly diminished if wages decline. Dropping down to play in a more local league footprint could appeal to a few players.
> 
> Likewise I suspect we'll see fewer players playing for clubs a long way from home next season.


Roy Hodgson was a Hamlet reserve team player as a teenager before playing at Carshalton Athletic, and Gravesend & Northfleet, he's never been a coach at our club. 

I would think a lot of National League clubs will have to slash the playing budget to offset losses made from playing behind closed doors. It's fairly clear we had to last summer, and thanks to being misdirected by the League Board over setting this season's budget I won't be surprised if further cuts have to be made.


----------



## T Corcoran (May 18, 2021)

Cookie signs for Cray Wanderers


----------



## T Corcoran (May 18, 2021)

And Jay Rich Baghuelou has been called up for the Australia U23 squad


----------



## the 12th man (May 18, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> And Jay Rich Baghuelou has been called up for the Australia U23 squad



Along with Ashley Marnard- Brewer


----------



## pompeydunc (May 18, 2021)

Nivag said:


>




The standard of


LinesmanIan said:


> Hes also playing Sunday League for Hatcham along with Billy Crook, Junior Kaffo, Kalvin Morath Gibbs, Mitchell Nelson and also registered there are Ade Yussuf and Gary Noel (for the seasoned supporter)



You forgot Anthony Cook. Sunday football is ridiculously strong at the moment, given the number of Saturday players boosting the ranks of many teams.

Roca Seniors and Lambeth All Stars also worth checking out for a number of ex DHFC players.


----------



## Roger D (May 19, 2021)

Shamir Fenlon and Luke Wannadio are both leaving Billericau


----------



## blueheaven (May 19, 2021)

Erhun has been released by Charlton:








						Charlton Athletic release ex-Bristol Rovers loanee Erhun Oztumer - The72
					

Charlton Athletic will not be offering Erhun Oztumer a new deal this summer, as per their official club website.




					the72.co.uk


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Shamir Fenlon and Luke Wannadio are both leaving Billericau


Do you mean Shamir Mullings?


----------



## Roger D (May 19, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Do you mean Shamir Mullings?


No I mean Shamir Fenlon but lost the plot and confused him with Shamir Mullings. 

Shamir Fenlon is known to me from his time at Shots and I managed to confuse the two men. Apologies to them both.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2021)

Roger D said:


> No I mean Shamir Fenlon but lost the plot and confused him with Shamir Mullings.
> 
> Shamir Fenlon is known to me from his time at Shots and I managed to confuse the two men. Apologies to them both.


OK, never heard of Fenlon. He's never played for Hamlet. Mullings was at Weymouth a few months ago but I've got a feeling they released him.


----------



## LinesmanIan (May 20, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> The standard of
> 
> 
> You forgot Anthony Cook. Sunday football is ridiculously strong at the moment, given the number of Saturday players boosting the ranks of many teams.
> ...


In fact its only Bickley and Farnboro OB who dont have players with a DHFC background registered. Ranging from Kershaney Samuels, Conor French, Sean Sinclair (one of Gavs early prodigys), Dean Carpenter, Sheikh Ceesay, Peter Martin, Ramell Lake (another promising youth player), Michael Abnett to name just a handful


----------



## blueheaven (May 20, 2021)

Presumably these players have all gone into Sunday League in order to stay fit/sharp in the absence of Saturday games?

Can't help but wonder what the existing Sunday League players think of it all. Have a lot of them been pushed out of their teams by this?


----------



## LinesmanIan (May 20, 2021)

blueheaven said:


> Presumably these players have all gone into Sunday League in order to stay fit/sharp in the absence of Saturday games?
> 
> Can't help but wonder what the existing Sunday League players think of it all. Have a lot of them been pushed out of their teams by this?


The Orpington and Bromley Sunday League is fairly high standard SE dons have certainly popularised Sunday League. Lambeth All Stars, Kenningwell and Portland all had decent teams. A lot of them played anyway, its only the like of the Conference South players who have recently stepped in. Having said that Montel Agyemang of Welling has played for the Dons for a while now. Grand Athletic of the Metropolitan league also have a fair sprinkling of talent Kad Daniel, Gabs Odunike, Nathaniel Pinney and plenty more


----------



## NPDHFC (May 20, 2021)

Both Muhammadu Faal & Jamie Mascoll released by Bolton









						Why Wanderers' retained list shows they still have plenty of work left to do
					

WE take a look at Wanderers' retained list and the squad Ian Evatt takes through into League One next season.




					www.theboltonnews.co.uk


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (May 20, 2021)

LinesmanIan said:


> The Orpington and Bromley Sunday League is fairly high standard SE dons have certainly popularised Sunday League. Lambeth All Stars, Kenningwell and Portland all had decent teams. A lot of them played anyway, its only the like of the Conference South players who have recently stepped in. Having said that Montel Agyemang of Welling has played for the Dons for a while now. Grand Athletic of the Metropolitan league also have a fair sprinkling of talent Kad Daniel, Gabs Odunike, Nathaniel Pinney and plenty more



I used to run the London Scottish supporters team. We play in a league of supporters clubs from teams outside the M25. We got Kenningwell reserves in the London Sunday Junior cup. They were absurdly fast, albeit helped by playing with a strong wind behind them. We lost 6-2 but that flattered us. What their men's firsts are like...

At the top level, the guys displaced from the firsts by the semi pros will go into the seconds in the big clubs. It's the guys like me who are pish and likely to be dropped by the lower teams in the club as players trickle down who will be lost to active football.


----------



## StephenMac (May 20, 2021)

Ash Carew has bowled up at Haywards Heath.


----------



## LinesmanIan (May 21, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Ash Carew has bowled up at Haywards Heath.


And plays for Midday Sun on a Sunday in the Redhill and District along with Ryan Hall ex Leeds and Southend and a few others. (they werent good enough to win that league)


----------



## StephenMac (May 21, 2021)

LinesmanIan said:


> And plays for Midday Sun on a Sunday in the Redhill and District along with Ryan Hall ex Leeds and Southend and a few others. (they werent good enough to win that league)


That's excellent, have you been along? I'd imagine he attracts an enthusiastic tackle or two.


----------



## bkbk (May 22, 2021)

Also plays in a 5aside team at Beckenham goals on a Monday night alongside Ryan Hall, Keiron Cadogan, Troy Brown and Richard Orlu.


----------



## T Corcoran (May 22, 2021)

Preston is at Braintree next season


----------



## Pink Panther (May 22, 2021)

Rickie Hayles, Chris Dickson and Liam Nash all bagged FA Trophy winners medals this afternoon:



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/57212307


----------



## StephenMac (May 22, 2021)

bkbk said:


> Also plays in a 5aside team at Beckenham goals on a Monday night alongside Ryan Hall, Keiron Cadogan, Troy Brown and Richard Orlu.


Finding it much easier imagining him playing 5-a-side than Sunday league.


----------



## StephenMac (May 22, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Rickie Hayles, Chris Dickson and Liam Nash all bagged FA Trophy winners medals this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/57212307


Didn't get to see it but had seen all their Trophy games since they beat us. They were well worth their place in the final. Listening to the home club commentators uniformly taking the piss out of the state of Sam Higgins ahead of him proving to be the best player on the pitch was always a treat.


----------



## the 12th man (May 24, 2021)

Kadell Daniel signed for Hampton


----------



## AveryDave (May 24, 2021)

Rhys Murrell-Williamson has signed for Kingstonian.


----------



## Nivag (May 25, 2021)

Good luck to him!


----------



## the 12th man (May 25, 2021)

Clunis to K's


----------



## Pink Panther (May 26, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Clunis to K's


Hayden Bird loves reassembling vintage Hamlet teams!


----------



## StephenMac (May 27, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Hayden Bird loves reassembling vintage Hamlet teams!


Jason Banton now added to the list, joining Nyren, RMW and Kadell Daniel. Can't see any problems having four mercurial wingers. Seems entirely sensible.


----------



## AveryDave (May 27, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Jason Banton now added to the list, joining Nyren, RMW and Kadell Daniel. Can't see any problems having four mercurial wingers. Seems entirely sensible.


Alas, Kadell Daniel has gone to Hampton & Richmond for the season - a shame, as that would have been a wonderful front four.


----------



## StephenMac (May 28, 2021)

AveryDave said:


> Alas, Kadell Daniel has gone to Hampton & Richmond for the season - a shame, as that would have been a wonderful front four.


Ah, so he has. To be honest, I don't remember much about his very brief time with us beyond his lovely free kick at Sudbury. He does get about so I'm going to disingenuously try and save face by betting that he's back at Ks by November!


----------



## Pink Panther (May 28, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Ah, so he has. To be honest, I don't remember much about his very brief time with us beyond his lovely free kick at Sudbury. He does get about so I'm going to disingenuously try and save face by betting that he's back at Ks by November!


I think he lasted quite a while at Dover before last year.  It'll be 5 years this August since his brief spell with us.

Kenny Beaney, Gus Sow and Rob Tolfrey are the other ex-Hamlet players who are currently Birdmen at Al-K-Traz.  (Tommy Kavanagh has just been released.)


----------



## StephenMac (May 28, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I think he lasted quite a while at Dover before last year.  It'll be 5 years this August since his brief spell with us.
> 
> Kenny Beaney, Gus Sow and Rob Tolfrey are the other ex-Hamlet players who are currently Birdmen at Al-K-Traz.  (Tommy Kavanagh has just been released.)


Have assumed for a long time now that the Ks board must have some kind of compromising materials on Tolfrey. 

Sow was their captain for at least part of last season even though he still looks about 12 and has such a tiny waist.


----------



## AveryDave (May 28, 2021)

Ronnie Vint is on Dartford’s retained list.


----------



## pinknblue (May 28, 2021)

AveryDave said:


> Ronnie Vint is on Dartford’s retained list.


Gutted! Would love to have him.


----------



## T Corcoran (May 28, 2021)

Danny Carr has been called up for Trinidad and Tobago and it looks like he's now playing in India according to the call up picture


----------



## Pink Panther (May 28, 2021)

AveryDave said:


> Ronnie Vint is on Dartford’s retained list.


Apparently Havant wanted him too.


----------



## pinknblue (May 29, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Apparently Havant wanted him too.


I'm not surprised. He was easily our best defender. Good in the air, excellent in the tackle, very good positionally and with leadership qualities. He's a big miss in my book.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 29, 2021)

Ethan Pinnock Premier


----------



## AveryDave (May 29, 2021)

pinknblue said:


> I'm not surprised. He was easily our best defender. Good in the air, excellent in the tackle, very good positionally and with leadership qualities. He's a big miss in my book.


Thought he showed the quality of player we've been missing for some time at the back - at least on a par with Chambers, probably since Pinnock.

And that's not knocking Quade Taylor, just firmly of the opinion he's not at his best at centre back.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 29, 2021)

An hour of highlights of today's Brentford promotion victory is on the Quest freeview channel at 9pm this evening.


----------



## AveryDave (May 31, 2021)

Tyrique Hyde has joined Dartford.


----------



## T Corcoran (May 31, 2021)

So has Luke Wanadio


AveryDave said:


> Tyrique Hyde has joined Dartford.


----------



## bkbk (May 31, 2021)

That's a shame, thought Hyde was promising.

Ronnie Vint has renewed terms at Dartford too, so I don't suspect we will see him again.


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 1, 2021)

Michael Kamara signed for Hanworth Villa


----------



## Roger D (Jun 2, 2021)

Richard Orlu has signed for Farnborough. He first played for them nearly a decade ago.


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 2, 2021)

Entirely unpredictably, having been released by Carshalton, Kershaney Samuels has signed for...oh, I can't even be arsed.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 2, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Entirely unpredictably, having been released by Carshalton, Kershaney Samuels has signed for...oh, I can't even be arsed.


Hayden Avians?


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 2, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Hayden Avians?


In one.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jun 3, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> That's excellent, have you been along? I'd imagine he attracts an enthusiastic tackle or two.


Sons team pays in the same league. have to say Midday Sun are a particularly unappealing side. Carew rarely moves from the centre circle when i saw him


----------



## pinknblue (Jun 3, 2021)

Ethan Pinnock named in the PFA's Championship team of the year! Norwich dominate PFA team of the year


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 3, 2021)

LinesmanIan said:


> Sons team pays in the same league. have to say Midday Sun are a particularly unappealing side. Carew rarely moves from the centre circle when i saw him


Ha, unimaginable to think of him not sprinting endlessly from box to box! I've got mates in Haywards Heath and so hope to get to a game or two but it seems a reasonable possibility that his stay could be short-lived. Hope not though.


----------



## johnny clash (Jun 3, 2021)

Ethan made Championship team of the year Norwich dominate PFA team of the year


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 8, 2021)

Bagasan Graham has joined Dartford.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 11, 2021)

Kieran Monlouis has signed for Ebbsfleet.


----------



## T Corcoran (Jun 11, 2021)

AveryDave said:


> Kieran Monlouis has signed for Ebbsfleet.


Really good signing for Ebbsfleet. Thought he was underrated and had some good games in the few that he played


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 12, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> Really good signing for Ebbsfleet. Thought he was underrated and had some good games in the few that he played


He's got a lot of latent attributes but seems to lack confidence or assertiveness. Like a lot of younger players these days he's been around several clubs without getting regular starts and now he must be about 23 and hasn't really played as much men's football as he should. He might have been better off having a full season at Horsham but I just hope he's able to nail down a regular place at last, he's certainly good enough for this level.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 12, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> He's got a lot of latent attributes but seems to lack confidence or assertiveness. Like a lot of younger players these days he's been around several clubs without getting regular starts and now he must be about 23 and hasn't really played as much men's football as he should. He might have been better off having a full season at Horsham but I just hope he's able to nail down a regular place at last, he's certainly good enough for this level.



Thing is at Hamlet you can't afford a bad game or that's you in the fridge for six months. I really rated him.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 13, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Thing is at Hamlet you can't afford a bad game or that's you in the fridge for six months. I really rated him.



Either that or the opposite. Be bang average and keep getting played or re-signed.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 14, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Either that or the opposite. Be bang average and keep getting played or re-signed.


Yes, some people can be undroppable or 'projects'.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 14, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Yes, some people can be undroppable or 'projects'.


Yes, most of them are England batsmen who someone fancies to keep wicket or bowl spin but it happens in football too!


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 20, 2021)

Billy Crook has joined Tilbury.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 20, 2021)

AveryDave said:


> Billy Crook has joined Tilbury.



Wow. That's a surprise. Can't see why he needs to drop to step 4?


----------



## T Corcoran (Jun 20, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Wow. That's a surprise. Can't see why he needs to drop to step 4?


Close to home. He lives the in the Grays/Thurrock area and couldn't really commit to travelling to Dartford from there. Although I'm surprised that a bigger Essex club didn't pick him up


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 20, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> Close to home. He lives the in the Grays/Thurrock area and couldn't really commit to travelling to Dartford from there. Although I'm surprised that a bigger Essex club didn't pick him up


Thurrock to Dartford is not much of a commitment unless you're a non driver, or Dartford don't pay enough to cover the toll for the crossing!


----------



## T Corcoran (Jun 20, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Thurrock to Dartford is not much of a commitment unless you're a non driver, or Dartford don't pay enough to cover the toll for the crossing!


True. That was the first reason that came into my head so that's why I said it. I keep forgetting how close Dartford and Thurrock are


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 21, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Thurrock to Dartford is not much of a commitment unless you're a non driver, or Dartford don't pay enough to cover the toll for the crossing!



He's just had a kid, so my guess Tilbury offers playing time with less training and shorter distance for away matches.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 21, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> He's just had a kid, so my guess Tilbury offers playing time with less training and shorter distance for away matches.


Tilbury also appear to be strong promotion candidates. They were well placed in each of the two disrupted seasons and have a new ground in the pipeline. It's one of the most depressing places I've ever visited.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jun 21, 2021)

Michael Chambers has re-signed with Billericay


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 22, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Michael Chambers has re-signed with Billericay


A quality player. You look at how many players we've been through since promotion, and there's one hell of a team in there. However they've not all been with Hamlet at the same time...


----------



## T Corcoran (Jun 24, 2021)

Dean McDonald has signed for Erith and Belvedere


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 25, 2021)

Danny Waldren appeared for Beckenham Town in a friendly.








						Meridian VP 0 Beckenham Town 4 – Waldren impresses in comfortable pre-season victory
					

With manager Jason Huntley away, Dave Mehmet took charge for a game played on Meridian’s 3G astro due to a cup final already scheduled on the SE7 club’s main pitch.




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 25, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> Dean McDonald has signed for Erith and Belvedere


Fancy a bit of that in the new season.


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 25, 2021)

Terry Bullivant has taken up the role of Director of  Football at Sutton United.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 27, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Tilbury also appear to be strong promotion candidates. They were well placed in each of the two disrupted seasons and have a new ground in the pipeline. It's one of the most depressing places I've ever visited.


They have a cracking new community stadium in the offing.. Must admit the ground seemed almost derelict when the Hamlet played a preseason friendly with the bar populated with leftover skinheads from the 1970s though sadly I see that the “traveller problem” has been invoked in this report Green light for Tilbury FC's new ground and 112 new homes


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 28, 2021)

Javaun Splatt has joined Whitehawk.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 28, 2021)

Whatever happened to the big tall fella? Peter something?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 28, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Whatever happened to the big tall fella? Peter something?


Player-manager at Carshalton Athletic.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 28, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Player-manager at Carshalton Athletic.


I was unaware of this chap and was making a weak joke about new board member Crouch


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 28, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> I was unaware of this chap and was making a weak joke about new board member Crouch




I bet you were.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 28, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I bet you were.


Being of Irish decent, the quip used all of my Paddy Power!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 28, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> I was unaware of this chap and was making a weak joke about new board member Crouch


If you're unaware of Peter Adeniyi (6'4" captain of a championship winning Hamlet team who played in every match of a promotion winning season less than a decade ago) I'm not quite sure why you're posting on a Hamlet supporters forum.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 28, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> If you're unaware of Peter Adeniyi (6'4" captain of a championship winning Hamlet team who played in every match of a promotion winning season less than a decade ago) I'm not quite sure why you're posting on a Hamlet supporters forum.


Because I'm on U75, which is why I'm aware of the team. I shall avoid making any light hearted jokes in future.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 28, 2021)

I don't think that's a barrier to posting on this forum


----------



## bkbk (Jul 1, 2021)

Erhun Oztumer has signed for Fatih Karagümrük in the Turkish top division.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 1, 2021)

bkbk said:


> Erhun Oztumer has signed for Fatih Karagümrük in the Turkish top division.




That's a smart looking shirt tbf, even with the hints of Toots.


----------



## T Corcoran (Jul 1, 2021)

Might get a shirt to show some support for Erhun. Last seasons shirts are only £25 on Classic Football Shirts


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 1, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> Might get a shirt to show some support for Erhun. Last seasons shirts are only £25 on Classic Football Shirts



Of that same team?


----------



## T Corcoran (Jul 1, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Of that same team?


Yep








						2020-21 Fatih Karagümrük Third Shirt *BNIB*
					

2020-21 Fatih Karagümrük Third Shirt *BNIB*




					www.classicfootballshirts.co.uk


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 1, 2021)

*Fatih Karagümrük S.K.*, also called *Karagümrük*, is a Turkish professional football club based in the Karagümrük neighbourhood of the Fatih district in İstanbul. They currently play in the Süper Lig, the top tier of Turkish football.

more here








						Fatih Karagümrük's Rise To The Turkish Süper Lig
					

By Louis Young. In its recent history, Turkish football has witnessed as many great rises as it has dramatic falls from grace. It can be an extremely unstable existence in the Turkish football pyramid, especially considering the economic problems so many clubs have had to deal with. Turkish...




					worldfootballindex.com


----------



## bkbk (Jul 1, 2021)

They have some relatively familiar names in their squad.

Fabio Borini. Eric Lichaj. Lucas Biglia. Jeremain Lens.


----------



## the 12th man (Jul 3, 2021)

Sandy Cunningham has signed for Bo'ness United


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 3, 2021)

Oh, wee sandy. Such a lovely lad. Fond memories of him vaulting the pitchside barrier and marching into a portaloo whilst calling our league a load of shite


----------



## T Corcoran (Jul 3, 2021)

Simone Jackson has joined Chelmsford as a player coach


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 3, 2021)

Aaron Barnes in Welling's starting line-up today for their friendly at Folkestone.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 3, 2021)

Lionel Ainsworth starting for Braintree in their friendly at Newmarket Town.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 3, 2021)

Looks like Lewis White is in the line-up for Carshalton for their friendly against Walton Casuals.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jul 3, 2021)

AveryDave said:


> Aaron Barnes in Welling's starting line-up today for their friendly at Folkestone.



That's very disappointing. A quality right back with a lot of potential, and a bit of a goal threat. Far better than the more experienced Marvin McCoy that was brought in to replace him, that saw him shunted to left back.


----------



## Roger D (Jul 5, 2021)

Renedi Masampu is on trial with Sheffield  Wednesday apparently.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## blueheaven (Jul 6, 2021)

Ashley Maynard-Brewer has been named in the Australia squad for the Olympics.








						Profile: The mentality shift helping Maynard-Brewer fulfil his potential
					

Olympic-bound Ashley Maynard-Brewer says he's grown to realise mistakes are simply part of football - and it's helped foster a positive mentality in his play to develop his confidence as a rising Australian goalkeeping talent.   Maynard-Brewer was named in Graham Arnold's 22-player squad ramping...




					www.myfootball.com.au


----------



## scousedom (Jul 6, 2021)

blueheaven said:


> Ashley Maynard-Brewer has been named in the Australia squad for the Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have any other Hamlet players even been to the Olympics, either during or after their stint at the Club? Feels like this could be fairly unique...?


----------



## the 12th man (Jul 6, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Have any other Hamlet players even been to the Olympics, either during or after their stint at the Club? Feels like this could be fairly unique...?


Jay Rich-Baghuelou is in the same Aussie squad.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 6, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Have any other Hamlet players even been to the Olympics, either during or after their stint at the Club? Feels like this could be fairly unique...?


I'm fairly certain Les Brown was in the Great Britain squad in 1960 while still a Hamlet player, but didn't get onto the field.

Hunter Devine played twice in Rome in 1960 whilst at Queen's Park. He played for the Hamlet several years later after his employer (I think he worked for Scottish Widows) posted him to London.


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 6, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Have any other Hamlet players even been to the Olympics, either during or after their stint at the Club? Feels like this could be fairly unique...?


Hussein Hegazi competed for Egypt at both the 1920 & 1924 Olympics. Tommy Jover I believe would have gone to the 1940 Olympics as a sprinter.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 6, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Have any other Hamlet players even been to the Olympics, either during or after their stint at the Club? Feels like this could be fairly unique...?


I've just inadvertently discovered another one while checking something unrelated.  Joe Odegbami played for Nigeria at Seoul in 1988.


----------



## scousedom (Jul 6, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I've just inadvertently discovered another one while checking something unrelated.  Joe Odegbami played for Nigeria at Seoul in 1988.


We might make an XI here.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 12, 2021)

Apparently Neil Fewings is Declan Rice's agent.


----------



## the 12th man (Jul 15, 2021)

Sheikh Ceesay signed for Glebe


----------



## the 12th man (Jul 17, 2021)

Sol Patterson Bonher signed for Colliers Wood Utd


----------



## the 12th man (Jul 18, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Sheikh Ceesay signed for Glebe


Looks like Charlie Penney is there as well.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jul 20, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Looks like Charlie Penney is there as well.


Glebe are putting together an impressive team for that league. the Manager is Harry Hudson ex Whyteleafe and hes taken a fair few down there. Hes assisted by Mark Dacey who was with us as coach


----------



## T Corcoran (Jul 22, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Looks like Charlie Penney is there as well.


Yep. Glebe Twitter confirmed it today. I thought he was really good but just didn't get a proper chance from what I remember


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 22, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Have any other Hamlet players even been to the Olympics, either during or after their stint at the Club? Feels like this could be fairly unique...?


Another one to add to the list that arguably qualifies; Haydn Hill. Goalkeeper in our 1937 FA Amateur Cup final. He played for GB in the 1936 Olympics in Berlin. He was playing for Yorkshire Amateurs at the time of selection, but joined us a few months after.

good article here on the hamlet historian blog: Haydn Hill


----------



## bkbk (Jul 23, 2021)

Saw Jesse Debrah (I am pretty sure it was him anyway) in Tesco wearing Bromley training kit. Trialling / signed there?


----------



## Nivag (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 30, 2021)

Christian Smith has moved closer to his spiritual home of Wealdstone by joining Hayes & Yeading United. No longer at HandY is Dylan Kearney, who has joined Beconsfield Town.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 31, 2021)

Maliq scored today for Ramsgate against Margate
 

Margate's new kit is looking good


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 31, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Maliq scored today for Ramsgate against Margate
> 
> 
> Margate's new kit is looking goodView attachment 281446




No it isn't.


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 6, 2021)

Ashley Maynard-Brewer has signed for Ross County on loan from Charlton.


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 7, 2021)

Mo Faal back at Enfield Town


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 7, 2021)

blueheaven said:


> Ashley Maynard-Brewer has signed for Ross County on loan from Charlton.



Unfortunately their new gaffer Malky Mackay is a dinosaur. They're in for a hard  season


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 7, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Mo Faal back at Enfield Town


Surprised no National League club or National League South/North club picked him up. Way too good for the 7th tier


----------



## Roger D (Aug 8, 2021)

Craig Dundas nearly made his Football League debut yesterday aged 40.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 8, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Have any other Hamlet players even been to the Olympics, either during or after their stint at the Club? Feels like this could be fairly unique...?


I came across another one from the GB 1960 squad recently, goalkeeper Brian Wakefield (then with Corinthian Casuals) joined the Hamlet 7 or 8 years later following a spell with Kingstonian.

I've also just seen that Tom Derry has joined Slough from Braintree.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 9, 2021)

Is he our top scoring goalkeeper?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 9, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Is he our top scoring goalkeeper?


I think he must be! I'm certain no other keeper has scored in my time.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 9, 2021)

Honourable mention for Jimmy Glass, scoring the goal that kept Carlisle United in the football league after playing about a dozen games for the Hamlet at the end of the 1980s… Believe Perry Skinner was an outfield player before being converted into a goalkeeper though whether he was any more successful there than between the sticks I’m not aware… And didn’t the late Trevor Jones play up front in one game away to Dagenham when the squad was down to the bare bones, I forget the year…


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2021)

Paula_G said:


> Perry Skinner was an outfield player before being converted into a goalkeeper though whether he was any more successful there than between the sticks I’m not aware… And didn’t the late Trevor Jones play up front in one game away to Dagenham when the squad was down to the bare bones, I forget the year…


Perry Skinner certainly never appeared as an outfield player for the Hamlet. 

Trevor Jones played half a game on the left wing at Dagenham in 1996, having started the match in goal. Following a couple of first half injuries our only remaining substitute was a second goalkeeper, Gary McCann. He came on at the start of the second half to play in goal, on the basis that there was little to choose between the two experienced keepers but Jones was a significantly better outfielder who regularly played as a striker for a Sunday team. Jones didn't score for us though!


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 10, 2021)

Not for the first team but Perry did play for other Hamlet teams as a outfield, the original Supporters’ team or so I’m reliably informed..


----------



## Roger D (Aug 10, 2021)

Pink Panther is usually better on old time names than me but didn't Gary arrive the following season? I think the other keeper that day was Dave Brace?

I remember walking to the ground from the tube and seeing half the Hamlet team walking in the opposite direction, against a good Daggers side too. And a bemused Daggers fan asking us if the bloke playing up front in the second half had played in goal first half. We managed to burgle a point from memory.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2021)

Paula_G said:


> Not for the first team but Perry did play for other Hamlet teams as a outfield, the original Supporters’ team or so I’m reliably informed..


Playing outfield for the supporters team is hardly comparable to a first team league or cup match and certainly won't be recorded in the club records. Chico Ramos played up front in the end of season game against Dulwich Village, with Erhun Oztumer in goal. 

The original point was "top scoring goalkeeper for the club", i.e. scoring while playing in goal, and to the best of my knowledge Corey Addai is the only one who has ever done that, with a direct free kick from inside his own half. 



Roger D said:


> Pink Panther is usually better on old time names than me but didn't Gary arrive the following season? I think the other keeper that day was Dave Brace?
> 
> I remember walking to the ground from the tube and seeing half the Hamlet team walking in the opposite direction, against a good Daggers side too. And a bemused Daggers fan asking us if the bloke playing up front in the second half had played in goal first half. We managed to burgle a point from memory.


Dave Brace was only with us for a couple of months at the end of the season. He arrived and departed during Trevor Jones' time with the club, which spanned parts of two seasons. Gary McCann arrived in summer 1996 (to replace Brace) and departed the following February along with Frank Murphy.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 10, 2021)

Who was the defender that went in goal when our keeper injured himself at the end of the first half against T**ting? 0-0 at half time, a 2-0 win to the Hamlet with Omari Coleman scoring a pen?? Every time he made a save or caught the ball we all cheered!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 10, 2021)

Didn't we have a couple of outfield players go in goal at Weston Super-Mare a few years back? Anthony Cook got sent off whilst in goal?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2021)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Who was the defender that went in goal when our keeper injured himself at the end of the first half against T**ting? 0-0 at half time, a 2-0 win to the Hamlet with Omari Coleman scoring a pen?? Every time he made a save or caught the ball we all cheered!


Jon Ashton 


Cyclodunc said:


> Didn't we have a couple of outfield players go in goal at Weston Super-Mare a few years back? Anthony Cook got sent off whilst in goal?


Cookie replaced Preston Edwards in goal at half-time, then was himself replaced in goal by Dan Thompson after getting sent off.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 10, 2021)

And big Simon looked on, unnamed in the squad


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 10, 2021)

Christian Smith has signed for Hendon


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 10, 2021)

Cyclodunc said:


> Didn't we have a couple of outfield players go in goal at Weston Super-Mare a few years back? Anthony Cook got sent off whilst in goal?


Must have been a few outfield players go in goal after an injury or sending off down the years… A couple that spring to mind are Kalvin Morath-Gibbs and Lewis Gonsalves… Wonder if there has been a situation where this has happened after the player going in goal has scored?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Christian Smith has signed for Hendon


He didn't hang about long at Hayes.


----------



## Roger D (Aug 11, 2021)

Kingsley Eshun and Matt Drage have been joined at Hartley Wintney by Ryan Case.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Aug 11, 2021)

Ashley Carew has signed for Erith & Belvedere.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 11, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> He didn't hang about long at Hayes.


About as long as Carew at Haywards Heath. I'd watched highlights of a couple of HH's friendlies - he didn't really seem into the whole 90 minutes thing and could only be seen strolling around in the centre circle in the first halves.

So he joins Deano Macca at Erith, the PSG of Southern Counties East. Need to see a bit of that but suspect I might need to be quite quick about it.


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 11, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> About as long as Carew at Haywards Heath. I'd watched highlights of a couple of HH's friendlies - he didn't really seem into the whole 90 minutes thing and could only be seen strolling around in the centre circle in the first halves.
> 
> So he joins Deano Macca at Erith, the PSG of Southern Counties East. Need to see a bit of that but suspect I might need to be quite quick about it.


Erith are at home to Tooting tonight in the FA Cup for your quick fix!


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 11, 2021)

As well as having Keanan Allassani on loan from us, Erith & Belvedere are player-managed by Marlon Patterson and have Calum Willock and Nassim Dukali in their current squad alongside Dean McDonald.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 11, 2021)

What was willock's nickname again? The Difference?


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 11, 2021)

Cyclodunc said:


> What was willock's nickname again? The Difference?


The Truth? Still telling no lies aged 39.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 11, 2021)

you just can't handle the truth! yes!!!


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 11, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> Erith are at home to Tooting tonight in the FA Cup for your quick fix!


Alas, the Carew isn't eligible.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 12, 2021)

59robbery

hackbridgeharry

Anthony


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 12, 2021)

An article on Ethan Pinnock ahead of his Premier League debut tomorrow evening:









						Brentford star Pinnock's fairytale journey from non-league to the Premier League
					

EXCLUSIVE: The towering defender has enjoyed an incredible rise up the football pyramid from part-time football with Dulwich Hamlet to the top flight with the Bees




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## johnny clash (Aug 14, 2021)

Ethan top of the assists table in the Premier League 😁


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2021)

johnny clash said:


> Ethan top of the assists table in the Premier League 😁
> 
> View attachment 283522


I nearly left him on the bench for my Fantasy Football XI but took a punt on Brentford making home advantage count against flaky Arsenal, played an extra defender, and picked Ethan ahead of Saka instead!


----------



## jsumpark204 (Aug 15, 2021)

Erhun made his debut in the Turkish Super League with Karagümrük. He played 90 minutes and made 1 assist.


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 15, 2021)

Aryan Tajbakhsh has signed for Potters Bar Town.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 15, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Aryan Tajbakhsh has signed for Potters Bar Town.


I'd wondered what had happened to him. I tried googling him recently and couldn't find any results at all.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 15, 2021)

Nathan Smith has joined Mo Faal at Enfield Town.


----------



## pinknblue (Aug 15, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Aryan Tajbakhsh has signed for Potters Bar Town.


I thought he was excellent for us for the last third or so of that first season in NLS; one of the main reasons we pulled well away from the bottom of the table. Such a shame he picked up the long-term injury that decimated his next season. I hope he's fully recovered his best form.


----------



## Roger D (Aug 18, 2021)

Kingsley Eshun scored for Hartley Wintney after 24 seconds at Merthyr on Saturday. It ended 2-2.

As an aside, alongside the ex Hamlet contingent, one of his team mates is ex England international Neil Webb's son, Josh.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 18, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> He didn't hang about long at Hayes.


He scored from Hendon's half against Hayes last night before they went on to lose 2-6 to his very brief former employers. Imagine he'll be on Twitter to celebrate his goal and dedicate it to Wealdstone by teatime.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 18, 2021)

Ruben Sammut's Twitter bio now says "Chelsea Academy scout". Wonder if he's no longer playing. Would be such a shame at 23, given how well some of his Chelsea contemporaries have done


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 18, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Kingsley Eshun scored for Hartley Wintney after 24 seconds at Merthyr on Saturday. It ended 2-2.
> 
> As an aside, alongside the ex Hamlet contingent, one of his team mates is ex England international Neil Webb's son, Josh.


Used to be a nightmare commentating on Harrow when Josh Webb was there as they also had a Joshua Webb in the same team!!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 18, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> He scored from Hendon's half against Hayes last night before they went on to lose 2-6 to his very brief former employers. Imagine he'll be on Twitter to celebrate his goal and dedicate it to Wealdstone by teatime.


I'd thought about going to that game but decided on Otford v Peckham this evening instead.


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul Vines is at Punjab United


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 19, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Paul Vines is at Punjab United



Paul Vines…..
Is on the wiiiiiiiiines
Dulwich took his goals away!
Dulwich took his goals away!

As the song goes.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 19, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> He scored from Hendon's half against Hayes last night before they went on to lose 2-6 to his very brief former employers. Imagine he'll be on Twitter to celebrate his goal and dedicate it to Wealdstone by teatime.


Playing against Amos Nasha


----------



## LinesmanIan (Aug 19, 2021)

Jesse Debrah signed for Halifax


----------



## Nivag (Aug 19, 2021)

LinesmanIan said:


> Jesse Debrah signed for Halifax


Just came here to post this  😁


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 24, 2021)

Oshane Brown now in goal for Croydon Athletic.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Aug 31, 2021)

Nathan Green has just signed for SE Dons on Sundays.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 31, 2021)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Nathan Green has just signed for SE Dons on Sundays.


He still played for Cray Valley Paper Mills on Saturday and yesterday, so he had a busy weekend!

Pre-season triallist Ibrahim Meite scored for Wingate & Finchley yesterday.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 2, 2021)

Take a bow son!


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 4, 2021)

Korrey Henry has done the unthinkable and joined Leatherhead.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 12, 2021)

Craig Dundas made his EFL debut this weekend. It's reported he is the oldest ever EFL debutant however I have vague memories of an elderly chairman playing a few seconds for someone years ago in the final game of the season?


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 12, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Craig Dundas made his EFL debut this weekend. It's reported he is the oldest ever EFL debutant however I have vague memories of an elderly chairman playing a few seconds for someone years ago in the final game of the season?



You might be thinking of Paul Scally at Gillingham. He threatened to play in final game but didn't follow through, as it were.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 12, 2021)

Thinking about it, I think it was Doncaster and may have been in the Conference so Craig may well have the record.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 12, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Thinking about it, I think it was Doncaster and may have been in the Conference so Craig may well have the record.








						John Ryan (businessman) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 12, 2021)

baleboy_93 said:


> John Ryan (businessman) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a Conference match, so not Football League. (He always had a look of the sleazy pornographer about him.)


----------



## StillOnFire (Sep 13, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Craig Dundas made his EFL debut this weekend. It's reported he is the oldest ever EFL debutant however I have vague memories of an elderly chairman playing a few seconds for someone years ago in the final game of the season?


I remember watching him playing for Croydon FC back in 2000! Hard to believe he's still going. Glad he made it to the football league. I remember, telling my dad he would be playing in the football league.... although, I didn't think it would take over twenty years.  They had a few talented youngsters then, Nic McDonnell, Omari Coleman and Ben Judge.


----------



## pinknblue (Sep 18, 2021)

Ashley Maynard-Brewer MOM for Ross County on his debut against Hearts today!



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/58525351


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Roger D (Sep 27, 2021)

Nathan Ferguson has rejected the chance to move to Aldershot


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 28, 2021)

Les Cleevely is now Goalkeeping Coach at SC East Bengal


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 28, 2021)

Junior Baker signs for Croydon in time to play against Hamlet next week (assuming he's not cup tied).


----------



## LinesmanIan (Sep 29, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Junior Baker signs for Croydon in time to play against Hamlet next week (assuming he's not cup tied).


Think hes signed for the other Croydon


----------



## Nivag (Sep 29, 2021)

LinesmanIan said:


> Think hes signed for the other Croydon


Splitter


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 29, 2021)

LinesmanIan said:


> Think hes signed for the other Croydon


As well you said that. I'd have gone to Woodside rather than Thornton Heath on Tuesday!


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 30, 2021)

Marvin McCoy was on the bench for Cray Wanderers last night.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## AveryDave (Oct 2, 2021)

Looks like Danny Carr has joined Welling.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 9, 2021)

Daniel Pappoe turning out for Wingate & Finchley this afternoon.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 9, 2021)

Korrey Henry having a trot out  for Merstham this afternoon.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 16, 2021)

Roman Michael Percil signed on the dotted line for Wingate and Finchley


----------



## bkbk (Oct 23, 2021)

Mo Faal has scored about 30 goals already this season for Enfield Town.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 24, 2021)

Chris Dickson is back at Erith & Belvedere the club Hamlet signed him from.

If I remember correctly Charlton paid a fee for Chris. They initially hinted they'd wait until his contract ran down but had their bluff called after being shown a pile of e-mails from other clubs asking about him. At least that's what they were told the paperwork was...


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 26, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Chris Dickson is back at Erith & Belvedere the club Hamlet signed him from.
> 
> If I remember correctly Charlton paid a fee for Chris. They initially hinted they'd wait until his contract ran down but had their bluff called after being shown a pile of e-mails from other clubs asking about him. At least that's what they were told the paperwork was...


Now at Cray Wanderers


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 26, 2021)

Chris Dickson is easily one of my favourite dhfc players. The verve with which he played the game....what i wouldn't give for another one like him when he was with us


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 1, 2021)

Marvin McCoy Cray Wanderers


----------



## Roger D (Nov 2, 2021)

Lionel Ainsworth has joined Heybridge Swifts

That'll bring back memories of a classic last gasp win for older fans. Two goals in injury time to win 3-2 and stick enough confidence into a struggling team to ensure the relegation battle would be successful.


----------



## T Corcoran (Nov 6, 2021)

Shawn McCloulsky scored on his Colchester debut last night in the FA Cup against Sudbury


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 8, 2021)

Mark Tivey is now Co owner, Shareholder and Director at Europa Point FC.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 9, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> Shawn McCloulsky scored on his Colchester debut last night in the FA Cup against Sudbury


Not his first FA Cup goal StephenMac


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 10, 2021)

pettyboy said:


> Not his first FA Cup goal StephenMac


If the commemorative t-shirt isn't in the Colchester Megastore by the end of the month then I'll make my own.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 11, 2021)

Chico Ramos is no longer manager of Arlesey Town (I didn't know he was to be honest til I saw this tweet)


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 11, 2021)

Sad news from Needham Market, Byron Lawrence suffered a broken fibula, fractured tibia and dislocated ankle on Saturday, wishing him as smooth a recovery as possible, sounds horrendous.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 15, 2021)

Renedi Masampu had a brief stint with us during the Lockdown season. Has just signed for Birmingham - Renedi Masampu joins Blues


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 16, 2021)

Richard Orlu at Farnborough Town


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 24, 2021)

Richard Taylor has joined Dagenham and Redbridge


----------



## Nivag (Nov 26, 2021)

Having a nose around on fleabay and found these postcards


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 28, 2021)

Some familiar faces joining Weathers at W&F


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 1, 2021)

Steven Sardinha turned out for Basildon United.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 3, 2021)

Tom Derry has signed for Welling United.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 4, 2021)

Xavier Vidal turned out for South Western Railway FC in the LU League London


----------



## Nivag (Dec 5, 2021)

Panutche Camará coming on in the FA cup game Rochdale Vs Plymouth Argyle


----------



## Roger D (Dec 6, 2021)

Chico Ramos is interim manager at Staines Town. Good luck to him, with all the behind the scenes issues,  Staines have been struggling for too long given their potential.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 9, 2021)

Jordan Hibbert has signed for East Grinstead Town


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 9, 2021)

Former Forward Declan Perkins son, Sonny Perkins started for West Ham in their Europa League game tonight at the age of 17


----------



## Roger D (Jan 6, 2022)

Kingsley Eshun left Hartley Wintney over the festive period. He has signed for an un-named team in Iceland.


----------



## Latahs (Jan 8, 2022)

Saidou Khan playing for Chesterfield against Chelsea in the FA Cup today









						'My dad would be so proud'
					

As his side prepare to face European champions Chelsea in the FA Cup on Saturday, Chesterfield's Saidou Khan explains why he will be thinking of his father.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Roger D (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Chico Ramos is interim manager at Staines Town. Good luck to him, with all the behind the scenes issues,  Staines have been struggling for too long given their potential.



Staines lost 12-0 last night. Prior to that the general consensus was Chico was doing about as well as can be expected at Staines.


----------



## Northants Dal (Jan 14, 2022)

Accrington Stanley have signed Crystal Palace defender Jay Rich-Baghuelou for an undisclosed fee.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jan 26, 2022)

Our last England International, Frazer Shaw has rocked up at Kingstonian.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 26, 2022)

Wow - look who Dorking have turned to to fuel their promotion push


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 26, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Wow - look who Dorking have turned to to fuel their promotion push



Blimey.


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 26, 2022)

Great move for Harry - and a lovely luxury to be able to bring in a player to cover like that.


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 27, 2022)

Thinking about Ottaway's move to Dorking - reasonably hot on the heels of them taking Jordan Cheadle from Carshalton as well - the club's transfer strategy very rarely seems to target players from the local Isthmian teams, which you'd have thought should be a good place to look for players working their way up through the system - Mo Faal is the obvious stand out at the moment but may be expecting a move more than one league up, but there's also the likes of Tanner at Lewes who is seemingly attracting all kinds of attention, Pearce at Worthing who seems to score goals forever, Gus Sow at Kingstonian is raved about by them.

Very recently there's been Bryant Akono Bilongo moving from Kingstonian to Middlesbrough, and looking back a bit further, the likes of Ricky Korboa making the jump to Northampton from Carshalton. It's not necessarily a flood of players, but even if it's one or two a season that doesn't feel like a big risk to take a chance on.

Our strategy seems to be picking up players from the National Leagues, maybe even coming out of League 2, and younger players coming out of local League academies - which makes a lot of sense for all kinds of reasons (availability, being used to a more professional set up, experience, willingness to travel etc.) - but even if those are the main routes to look to, surely it's necessary to take advantage of all opportunities to bringing the best players possible to the club.

Was just wondering if anyone closer to the club has any insight on that - whether it's felt it's just not worth the time to try and bring players up and get them to adapt, or it potentially blocks the Aspire players, or there are gentlemen's agreements in place that we won't go fishing for talent from local teams we've got connections with?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 27, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Thinking about Ottaway's move to Dorking - reasonably hot on the heels of them taking Jordan Cheadle from Carshalton as well - the club's transfer strategy very rarely seems to target players from the local Isthmian teams, which you'd have thought should be a good place to look for players working their way up through the system - Mo Faal is the obvious stand out at the moment but may be expecting a move more than one league up, but there's also the likes of Tanner at Lewes who is seemingly attracting all kinds of attention, Pearce at Worthing who seems to score goals forever, Gus Sow at Kingstonian is raved about by them.
> 
> Very recently there's been Bryant Akono Bilongo moving from Kingstonian to Middlesbrough, and looking back a bit further, the likes of Ricky Korboa making the jump to Northampton from Carshalton. It's not necessarily a flood of players, but even if it's one or two a season that doesn't feel like a big risk to take a chance on.
> 
> ...



Just take a look at Gus Sow!
He's got such a tiny waist!
But him coming back to us, 
is against all odds,
And that's what you've got to face!


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 27, 2022)

👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 27, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Thinking about Ottaway's move to Dorking - reasonably hot on the heels of them taking Jordan Cheadle from Carshalton as well - the club's transfer strategy very rarely seems to target players from the local Isthmian teams, which you'd have thought should be a good place to look for players working their way up through the system - Mo Faal is the obvious stand out at the moment but may be expecting a move more than one league up, but there's also the likes of Tanner at Lewes who is seemingly attracting all kinds of attention, Pearce at Worthing who seems to score goals forever, Gus Sow at Kingstonian is raved about by them.
> 
> Very recently there's been Bryant Akono Bilongo moving from Kingstonian to Middlesbrough, and looking back a bit further, the likes of Ricky Korboa making the jump to Northampton from Carshalton. It's not necessarily a flood of players, but even if it's one or two a season that doesn't feel like a big risk to take a chance on.
> 
> ...


That would be an interesting one. We seem to get a local goalie from Charlton if we need one - Nathan currently, Ashley Maynard-Brewer. Be interesting to learn also if we at some point aim to use the academy or player trading as an income stream. I'd like us to tie promising players to longer deals as presumably when folk leave it's all on Bosmans or end of contracts.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 27, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> That would be an interesting one. We seem to get a local goalie from Charlton if we need one - Nathan currently, Ashley Maynard-Brewer. Be interesting to learn also if we at some point aim to use the academy or player trading as an income stream. I'd like us to tie promising players to longer deals as presumably when folk leave it's all on Bosmans or end of contracts.



Gavin has used the academy as an income stream for years.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 27, 2022)

pompeydunc said:


> Gavin has used the academy as an income stream for years.


As an employee or in terms of transfer fees received by DHFC?


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jan 27, 2022)

Les Cleevely is on the move again, has taken the role of goalkeeping coach at Jamshedpur in the Indian Super League.


----------



## tonysingh (Jan 27, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Les Cleevely is on the move again, has taken the role of goalkeeping coach at Jamshedpur in the Indian Super League.



One of the best goalies we've ever had imho. Man's a legend. And yes, I'm very biased.


----------



## Roger D (Jan 27, 2022)

Not directly DHFC related but Les Cleeveley's son recently left Camberley Town, he's a centre back


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jan 28, 2022)

Dom Vose has signed for Europa FC in Gib.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 29, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Dom Vose has signed for Europa FC in Gib.


I was worried with our midfield staff shortages he might reappear. This is good news


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jan 30, 2022)

Jamie Mascoll is at Wealdstone.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jan 30, 2022)

Shawn McCoulsky is at Maidenhead United.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 30, 2022)

Might not be the same one, but there was an Alpha Diallo playing for whitstable yesterday so may have gone out on loan?


----------



## StillOnFire (Jan 30, 2022)

I don't understand why a team the size of Dulwich Hamlet are not better at communicating comings and goings, they are worse than many smaller clubs.  While Dulwich have always done a lot right with social media, even cutting edge a few years back with it (although other clubs have caught up and surpassed them nowadays) the clubs website is kinda amateur... it is better than is was a couple years back, but still, probably one of the worst in the league.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 30, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Might not be the same one, but there was an Alpha Diallo playing for whitstable yesterday so may have gone out on loan?




Looks like him


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 30, 2022)

StillOnFire said:


> I don't understand why a team the size of Dulwich Hamlet are not better at communicating comings and goings, they are worse than many smaller clubs.  While Dulwich have always done a lot right with social media, even cutting edge a few years back with it (although other clubs have caught up and surpassed them nowadays) the clubs website is kinda amateur... it is better than is was a couple years back, but still, probably one of the worst in the league.



On a similar note, the Twitter account for the Women's team put out 25 commentary updates during their 1-0 win today - compared to seven from the game yesterday, four of which were the goals.

Realise you can only commentate on things that happen, and it didn't sound like a lot worth talking about happened yesterday - and home games are probably easier to get set up for / attend than away games - but most other teams at our level seem set up to do it every week.


----------



## bkbk (Jan 30, 2022)

Another 3 for Muhammadu Faal yesterday. 

Has scored 11 times in January alone. 

Bit silly really. 



			https://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthmian-football-league-premier-division/goalscorers


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 30, 2022)

bkbk said:


> Another 3 for Muhammadu Faal yesterday.
> 
> Has scored 11 times in January alone.
> 
> ...


A few other ex-Dulwich players with a respectable number of goals in there too…


----------



## pinknblue (Jan 30, 2022)

I wonder why Gavin hasn't gone back in for Faal?


----------



## bkbk (Jan 30, 2022)

I think Faal's ambitions are probably bigger than us to be honest


----------



## pinknblue (Jan 31, 2022)

bkbk said:


> I think Faal's ambitions are probably bigger than us to be honest


That's probably true, but coming bak to Dulwich would certainly be a step in the right direction for him.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 31, 2022)

If he’s under contract at Enfield then they would probably want a sizeable fee.

According to Dartford, we paid an (undisclosed) fee for Vint which isn’t something I can ever recall us doing before (certainly not in recent times).


----------



## Roger D (Jan 31, 2022)

We definitely paid a small fee for Francis Vines. That was a long time ago mind.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 31, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> If he’s under contract at Enfield then they would probably want a sizeable fee.
> 
> According to Dartford, we paid an (undisclosed) fee for Vint which isn’t something I can ever recall us doing before (certainly not in recent times).


Possibly just taking over his contract, then they can call it that. Also I'd rather hear less from Dartford about the Vint fee and more about sanctions on their fans


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Feb 1, 2022)

The Turkish Messi has left Fatih and signed for Super Lig rivals Adana Demirspor


----------



## T Corcoran (Feb 1, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> The Turkish Messi has left Fatih and signed for Super Lig rivals Adana Demirspor


They've also just beaten Fatih 5-0


----------



## tonysingh (Feb 1, 2022)

This thing with Erhun changing clubs......



I heard a rumour
Erhun Oztumer....


----------



## bkbk (Feb 1, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> The Turkish Messi has left Fatih and signed for Super Lig rivals Adana Demirspor



Now plays alongside Mario Balotelli


----------



## johnny clash (Feb 1, 2022)

bkbk said:


> Now plays alongside Mario Balotelli


and Ethan now plays alongside Christian Eriksen!


----------



## AveryDave (Feb 1, 2022)

Walter Figueira has joined Kingstonian.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Feb 2, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Walter Figueira has joined Kingstonian.


Bird had him at Merstham as well


----------



## pinknblue (Feb 2, 2022)

Roger D said:


> We definitely paid a small fee for Francis Vines. That was a long time ago mind.


I seem to remeber that we paid a fee for Nicky Glover (around £2,000 I think) way back in the late 70's. If I remember rightly, he broke his leg in his first or second game for the club, at Dartford I think.


----------



## Al Crane (Feb 3, 2022)

Danny Carr has gone back to Ireland with Shelbourne.


----------



## Roger D (Feb 3, 2022)

Nathan Ferguson released by Southend. He turned down a move to Aldershot a few weeks ago so they may have gone back in for him?

4/2 - edited to say it's believed he has signed for Wealdstone. Currently unconfirmed.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Feb 3, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Nathan Ferguson released by Southend. He turned down a move to Aldershot a few weeks ago so they may have gone back in for him?


Bring him home


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Feb 4, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Bring him home


Nathan Ferguson signs for Wealdstone


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Feb 8, 2022)

Iffy Allen on the move again! Signed for Hampton.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 8, 2022)

May have been mentioned already but Frazer Shaw's stay at Ks was blink-and-you'll-miss-it stuff. He left them for Potters Bar last week and, amusingly, played for them in their victory against Ks a couple of days later.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Feb 15, 2022)

Adam Leathers in the starting XI for Wycombe Wanderers tonight in the Berks and Bucks Cup.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Feb 15, 2022)

Jason Banton at Bishops Stortford


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Feb 19, 2022)

Nathan Harness on the bench for Charlton against Oxford.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Feb 22, 2022)

Jack Connors and Kadell Daniel start for Hayes and Yeading United.


----------



## AveryDave (Mar 8, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Wow - look who Dorking have turned to to fuel their promotion push



Looks like Harry Ottaway's back at Carshalton. Kind of like the bit in Field of Dreams where Burt Lancaster gets to play with Ray Liotta. But longer.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Mar 15, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Looks like Harry Ottaway's back at Carshalton. Kind of like the bit in Field of Dreams where Burt Lancaster gets to play with Ray Liotta. But longer.


Spoke to Harry, he’s back down there on loan. I saw him play for Dorking when they beat Lingfield 12-1 in the SSC


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Mar 30, 2022)

David Ijaha turned out for Whitehawk yesterday


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Apr 27, 2022)

Jay May scored the only goal to take Ashford United into the Isthmian South East Division Play Off Final.


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 27, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Jay May scored the only goal to take Ashford United into the Isthmian South East Division Play Off Final.



A good day for Jay May eh?


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Apr 28, 2022)

Preston Edwards into the Isthmian Premier Division Play Off Final with Cheshunt after a 90th minute winner last night


----------



## Nivag (May 1, 2022)

Corker of a goal


----------



## mick mccartney (May 1, 2022)

Alex Teniola won a FA Sunday Cup winner's medal with Baiteze FC at Millwall today .


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 1, 2022)

I recall he had his own (sort of) catchprase - “It’s Teniola time!”


----------



## AveryDave (May 4, 2022)

George Elokobi has announced his retirement.









						Elokobi ends playing career - Maidstone United FC
					

Club captain George Elokobi has called time on his playing career. Making the announcement on social media this afternoon, the 36-year-old wrote: ‘After 19 years in this beautiful sport, the time has come for me to hang up my playing boots. ‘I want to take this opportunity to thank all the...




					maidstoneunited.co.uk


----------



## Paula_G (May 5, 2022)

Thank you for making me feel exceedingly old. Not only did I see “Tank” make his debut for the Youth Team but I also saw him play his only senior Dulwich Hamlet away to Lewes in October 2003 (I think?) If memory serves me right that was a 4-0 defeat on a Tuesday night when the Hamlet coach was delayed getting there after an accident on the motorway.


----------



## Roger D (May 8, 2022)

Matt Drage won the Harvey Witney Supporters' Player of the Year award and is likely to feature in the Aldershot Senior Cup Final v Fleet Town on Tuesday.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 8, 2022)

dipo got top scorer, managers player, players player and (fans) player of the year I believe


----------



## LinesmanIan (May 10, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> dipo got top scorer, managers player, players player and (fans) player of the year I believe


Apparently Kandi is better. 
Im aware this is a bitter comment and i dont know what goes on behind the scenes but.....


----------



## Roger D (May 17, 2022)

Matt Drage and Kingsley Eshun won Aldershot Senior Cup winners medals tonight as Hartley Wintney outclassed Fleet Town 5-2. Kingsley scored and did a good job in the absence of Sam Argent, their main forward, before being substituted. Matt nearly scored with a shot from his own half after making an excellent interception.

Ryan Case was at the Row but may have ended up on the naughty step there too as he wasn't even listed in their squad.

Edited to say it seems this was Kingsley's first game back after his time playing in Iceland.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (May 22, 2022)

Oztumer scored and set up Balotelli in a 7-0 win for Adana today.


----------



## scousedom (May 22, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Oztumer scored and set up Balotelli in a 7-0 win for Adana today.


Have you seen what I assume is a different Balotelli goal today? It’s quite Mario Magnifico.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (May 22, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Have you seen what I assume is a different Balotelli goal today? It’s quite Mario Magnifico.



I was salivating over that earlier!


----------



## scousedom (May 22, 2022)

Bit mad to think that when Erhun was playing for Hamlet, Balotelli was fireworking his bathroom.


----------



## tonysingh (May 22, 2022)

Erhun is a cert for the all time DHFC XI. Him and Peter Garland in the same team....it's enough t make me salivate


----------



## Don't Slow Down (May 24, 2022)

Allassani gone


----------



## scousedom (May 24, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Allassani gone


I’ll ask Paddy Power Pete to set up a market on his return. I’m saying 18th Jan next year.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (May 24, 2022)

scousedom said:


> I’ll ask Paddy Power Pete to set up a market on his return. I’m saying 18th Jan next year.


If Gav stays that's a cert - I don't think with his injury record anyone else would have him. Even Andy Carroll has played more football this year


----------



## Hamlet Pete (May 25, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Allassani gone


Oh, did I miss the announcement by the club thanking him for his services this season?


----------



## scousedom (May 25, 2022)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Oh, did I miss the announcement by the club thanking him for his services this season?


“Could you tweet something like ‘Great to welcome back true Hamlet legend… Sadly wasn’t to be… Fitness issues… Worked really hard… Amicable on both sides… All the best for the future… Always welcome back at CH’?”


----------



## AveryDave (May 25, 2022)

scousedom said:


> “Could you tweet something like ‘Great to welcome back true Hamlet legend… Sadly wasn’t to be… Fitness issues… Worked really hard… Amicable on both sides… All the best for the future… Always welcome back at CH’?”


What, you mean something like these that every other club seems able to do? Would be nice, wouldn’t it.


----------



## Taper (May 25, 2022)

Jason Prior. Top player.


----------



## scousedom (May 25, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> What, you mean something like these that every other club seems able to do? Would be nice, wouldn’t it.



Don’t disagree. But it was more this that I was riffing on.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (May 26, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> What, you mean something like these that every other club seems able to do? Would be nice, wouldn’t it.



Be rude not to really


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (May 26, 2022)

Remember, Gav said at the forum, that the lack of team news and updates was nothing to do with him, his door is always open and he is always willing to talk.

Purely down to the internal set up at the club he reckons.


----------



## AveryDave (May 27, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Remember, Gav said at the forum, that the lack of team news and updates was nothing to do with him, his door is always open and he is always willing to talk.
> 
> Purely down to the internal set up at the club he reckons.


One of those pesky things that the Board shares the supporters concerns about no doubt, and then does precisely nothing to change it.


----------



## AveryDave (May 27, 2022)

No idea if they’re current or former players, but Ibra Sekajja has been called up by Uganda for their African Cup of Nations qualifying games against Algeria (4th June) and Niger (8th June), and Tyrone Sterling has been picked in the Grenada squad for their Concacaf Nations League game against El Salvador (7th June).


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (May 27, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Remember, Gav said at the forum, that the lack of team news and updates was nothing to do with him, his door is always open and he is always willing to talk.
> 
> Purely down to the internal set up at the club he reckons.


He must share a mobile and a computer with Crouch then


----------



## johnny clash (May 27, 2022)

Ethan nominated for Premiership goal of the season by Guardian writer. Fantastic.









						Premier League 2021-22 season review: our writers’ best and worst
					

The best players, most gripping games and finest signings – plus the biggest flops and greatest gripes




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Don't Slow Down (May 27, 2022)

Corey Addai played for the Reggae Boyz against Catalonia.


----------



## bkbk (May 27, 2022)

Ben Chapman won POTY at Ebbsfleet playing mostly at right back


----------



## Don't Slow Down (May 27, 2022)

Dean Palmer has taken the role of Youth Development Phase Lead at Sutton Utd.


----------



## Roger D (May 28, 2022)

Danny Carr has joined Shelbourne.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (May 28, 2022)

Missed that one. Is that his 3rd Irish club now?


----------



## AveryDave (May 28, 2022)

Tyrique Hyde has joined Welling.


----------



## AveryDave (May 29, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Remember, Gav said at the forum, that the lack of team news and updates was nothing to do with him, his door is always open and he is always willing to talk.
> 
> Purely down to the internal set up at the club he reckons.


Allassani's departure acknowledged by the Aspire twitter account (which I've always assumed was run by Gavin Rose, could be wrong), still nothing from the club.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 29, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> He must share a mobile and a computer with Crouch then


Their contracts have ended and some will have been offered new deals, some will not.  Being offered a new deal does not mean they have to accept it. 
Players may choose to announce a departure even if the club offered them a new deal.
Players may be offered a new deal if under 24 just to protect their resale value.
Additionally, the manager may also not wish to announce signings until such time as all the players he wants are secured, whether they are old or new.
Usual practice within the club is that player signings are not announced until their contracts are actually accepted by the FA.
You may call some of this poor communication whilst others may call it good business practice.


----------



## AveryDave (May 30, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> Usual practice within the club is that player signings are not announced until their contracts are actually accepted by the FA.
> 
> You may call some of this poor communication whilst others may call it good business practice.


An approach which is at odds with the majority of other clubs in our league - well over half of which have already announced their full retained lists (players under contract, offered terms, released), with only a few announcing nothing around players at all. I've got to say, it starts to feel like arrogance when the club refuses to change its way of working in the face of nearly everyone doing it differently - it's not like we're pulling off transfer coups left, right and centre as a result.

Lots of clubs are also selling season tickets under all kinds of 'early bird' deals, have announced full slates of pre-season games, with some announcing new signings - so all that stuff can absolutely get done.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 1, 2022)

Just seen Harry Ottaway in Costa. He told me he has signed a contract to stay at Dorking next season.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jun 1, 2022)

Son of Roy said:


> Just seen Harry Ottaway in Costa. He told me he has signed a contract to stay at Dorking next season.


Costa, the hotbed of transfer/contract talk 👏


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 1, 2022)

Son of Roy said:


> Just seen Harry Ottaway in Costa. He told me he has signed a contract to stay at Dorking next season.



I bet he Costa Dorking a lot of money.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 1, 2022)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Costa, the hotbed of transfer/contract talk 👏


More informative than the DH social media!

I will continue my coffee shop enquiries until I know which players have signed for all the club's in the football pyramid. Then by a process elimination I will be able to tell you who will be playing for Dulwich next season


----------



## Roger D (Jun 1, 2022)

Alan Pardew is making headlines









						Alan Pardew quits CSKA Sofia after club’s fans racially abuse own players
					

The former Newcastle and Crystal Palace manager Alan Pardew has quit as manager of CSKA Sofia after fans of the Bulgarian top-tier side racially abused their own players




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Roger D (Jun 2, 2022)

Ex loanee Jamie Pardington has been released by Wolves.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jun 3, 2022)

Dipo has signed for Ayr United


----------



## Taper (Jun 3, 2022)

Good on him.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 3, 2022)

Good for him, a move into league football and something different. I think he'll do very well there


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jun 5, 2022)

Nathan Smith offered player/coach role at Yeovil Town.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 7, 2022)

Taofiq Olomowewe has signed for Welling.


----------



## Roger D (Jun 8, 2022)

There's an interesting article about Carl Asaba post retirement in The Athletic today - behind a paywall. No mention of K's or Hamlet though.


----------



## Roger D (Jun 8, 2022)

Shamir Mullings makes a surprising move






						SHAMIR MULLINGS ANNOUNCED AS DIRECTOR – Lansdowne Yonkers FC
					






					www.lansdowneyonkersfc.com


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jun 8, 2022)

Ex player Danny Twin sadly passed away at the age of 41.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 8, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Shamir Mullings makes a surprising move
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Professionalism? Did he not have a penchant for nightclub punch ups?


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 9, 2022)

Jordan Higgs has signed for Dover. Confirmed on their twitter 20 minutes ago.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jun 9, 2022)

It’s on our Twitter as well, oh hang on…….


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 9, 2022)

Lewis White has joined Worthing.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jun 9, 2022)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Jordan Higgs has signed for Dover. Confirmed on their twitter 20 minutes ago.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jun 9, 2022)

Michael Kamara player coach at Merstham


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jun 9, 2022)

That Higgsy tweet - "it was a good experience" 🤔


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 9, 2022)

LinesmanIan said:


> It’s on our Twitter as well, oh hang on…….


Why would it be on our Twitter? The player was made an offer by us but is out of contract. He has signed for somebody else but doesn’t have to tell us before doing it as he is over 24 and is free to do what he pleases.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 9, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> Why would it be on our Twitter? The player was made an offer by us but is out of contract. He has signed for somebody else but doesn’t have to tell us before doing it as he is over 24 and is free to do what he pleases.


Which I'm reading as "It's not on our Twitter because we didn't know."

Bodes well.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 9, 2022)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> Jordan Higgs has signed for Dover. Confirmed on their twitter 20 minutes ago.


Pity I think he was one of six we needed to keep.

I'd rather him not be playing against us. We will see what happens when we play Dover!


----------



## Pickers (Jun 9, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Which I'm reading as "It's not on our Twitter because we didn't know."
> 
> Bodes well.


Not sure of your problem with this though. The way it works is that there is nothing the club could do to ensure that they did know.

This is not uncommon and nothing knew.

It happens everywhere and always has.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jun 9, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> Why would it be on our Twitter? The player was made an offer by us but is out of contract. He has signed for somebody else but doesn’t have to tell us before doing it as he is over 24 and is free to do what he pleases.


I don’t know maybe thanking him for his service (as he was on the shortlist for poty). As the player himself as done. You know just keeping supporters informed. We’ll agree to disagree. The supporters aren’t kept up to date with departures or arrivals. It’s been said here so many times about the appalling communication. You believe the club isn’t doing it badly. I’m afraid I do


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 9, 2022)

Pickers said:


> Not sure of your problem with this though. The way it works is that there is nothing the club could do to ensure that they did know.
> 
> This is not uncommon and nothing knew.
> 
> It happens everywhere and always has.


If a player the club wanted to keep and made an offer to stay doesn't tell them he's turning that offer down and is signing with another club as, you know, a courtesy, I'd say that's less than ideal?


----------



## Pickers (Jun 9, 2022)

Comms are bad yes. Club have accepted this.

They are addressing this (or so I am led to believe). We will see whether this or isn’t addressed.

In the situation above. Player is out of contract and it’s quite possible that the club found out the same time you did via twitter. 

As the club have noted. They don’t have someone sat there watching twitter all day.

I would have liked to keep him, I am pretty sure he would have had an offer but he has moved on for whatever reason. Pretty sure lack of comms to fans wasn’t the reason.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 9, 2022)

Pickers said:


> In the situation above. Player is out of contract and it’s quite possible that the club found out the same time you did via twitter.


I'd say that's an absolute cert.

Let me put it another way. You've got someone who works for you who has been an important part of your team for 18 months or so. Their contract is due to expire so you offer them another one. They decide to take another offer, but the first time you find out is them announcing their new place of work.

Would you be disappointed they didn't contact you first to let you know?


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 9, 2022)

For all the moaning re communication or lack thereof from the club, it's not unrealistic for one of us who is social media savvy to volunteer for the role. Contact with the club, we sort it ourselves. Be better than moaning maybe.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jun 9, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> For all the moaning re communication or lack thereof from the club, it's not unrealistic for one of us who is social media savvy to volunteer for the role. Contact with the club, we sort it ourselves. Be better than moaning maybe.


Or apply for the paid position 💰


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 9, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Or apply for the paid position 💰



Didn't know there was one. I was trying to find a diplomatic situation tbf. Most unlike me. Sorry, won't do that again.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 9, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Lewis White has joined Worthing.


Think they need a better quality player to survive in NLS. Gave his all when he played, don't get me wrong


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jun 10, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Think they need a better quality player to survive in NLS. Gave his all when he played, don't get me wrong


They’ve also signed Jake Robinson and Adam El Abd. Both probably in the twilight of their career


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jun 10, 2022)

LinesmanIan said:


> They’ve also signed Jake Robinson and Adam El Abd. Both probably in the twilight of their career


I didn't realise how old Jake Robinson actually is at 35.

Adam El-Abd is 37.


----------



## J-C-T (Jun 10, 2022)

Will be sorry to see Higgs go. I thought he looked more than capable when given opportunities in the middle, especially given the way that he was constantly shunted around the pitch. He did a good job at full back too. As others have noted, he is the sort of player we really should be holding onto.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 10, 2022)

I've now heard how much he was allegedly offered by Dover and, if true, it is undoubtedly than any player at Dulwich is paid. Money talks at every level of the game and I would not be surprised to see others not return if they get those type of offers. We have to accept that we will only have  an average budget because the club will not accept "investment" that would make it unsustainable if (when) that person takes their money back or refuses to put more in. It's an unexciting strategy but it will keep the club safe and those who own/run it should always see their role as its guardians for the next generation.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 11, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> I've now heard how much he was allegedly offered by Dover and, if true, it is undoubtedly than any player at Dulwich is paid. Money talks at every level of the game and I would not be surprised to see others not return if they get those type of offers. We have to accept that we will only have  an average budget because the club will not accept "investment" that would make it unsustainable if (when) that person takes their money back or refuses to put more in. It's an unexciting strategy but it will keep the club safe and those who own/run it should always see their role as its guardians for the next generation.


Higgs will need the pay rise for trains when he gets stuck in Operation Stack three times a week on the M20!


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 11, 2022)

Darren McQueen has been released by Dagenham & Redbridge.


----------



## The new one (Jun 11, 2022)

Old news


----------



## The new one (Jun 11, 2022)

Need updates  on new players


----------



## The new one (Jun 11, 2022)

Need


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 11, 2022)

The new one said:


> Old news


Yes, announced over a week ago, but hadn't seen it mentioned on here.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jun 11, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Yes, announced over a week ago, but hadn't seen it mentioned on here.


I didn't know, so thank you for bringing it to my attention. Keep up the good work


----------



## KentyinWeardale (Jun 11, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Lewis White has joined Worthing.



We have just signed Lewis White, any opinions of him??


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 11, 2022)

KentyinWeardale said:


> We have just signed Lewis White, any opinions of him??


Academy produced player with pace and touch, and probably the sort who looks great at five a side. I didn't think he had a lot of game intelligence in terms of decision making, and he seemed to be a bit of a project player for a while. Seemed to lack confidence and not sure he's got it at this level. He'll probably score loads now I've written this but I wouldn't be getting excited by this signing.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 12, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Academy produced player with pace and touch, and probably the sort who looks great at five a side. I didn't think he had a lot of game intelligence in terms of decision making, and he seemed to be a bit of a project player for a while. Seemed to lack confidence and not sure he's got it at this level. He'll probably score loads now I've written this but I wouldn't be getting excited by this signing.











						Dulwich Hamlet sign ex Milwall winger - and boss compares him to former star Reise - Southwark News
					

Gavin Rose believes Lewis White can make it back into the Football League




					www.southwarknews.co.uk
				




KentyinWeardale


----------



## pettyboy (Jun 12, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Or apply for the paid position 💰


It's not paid


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 12, 2022)

pettyboy said:


> It's not paid



Think they are referring to this from Liam.

“As they have freed up budget to employ somebody and are carrying out interviews I’d suggest they are doing something and making a concerted attempt to address failings that became obvious last season.
Surprising though it may seem, the people responsible for sorting out pre season fixtures and getting officials in place for them are doing their job and so are those who get players registered to play. Their job is not to manage the club’s social media.”


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jun 12, 2022)

Bagasan Graham has signed for Sittingbourne.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jun 12, 2022)

Aryan Tajbakhsh has signed for Kings Langley


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 14, 2022)

My first thought when I hear of them is always: Game of Thrones?


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jun 14, 2022)

Chico Ramos has joined the coaching staff at Cheshunt


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jun 15, 2022)

Gus Sow gone to Carshalton


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 15, 2022)

Tom Derry has joined Cray Wanderers.


----------



## Roger D (Jun 20, 2022)

Matt Drage has signed up for another year at Hartley Wintney. Happy 30th birthday to him for today as well.


----------



## Roger D (Jun 20, 2022)

Just been told Ryan Case was working in Player Development at Aldershot Town last season. My friend thinks he's sticking around at Shots for the coming season. 

Ryan started last season at Hartley Wintney but seemed to vanish, he wasn't named in the squad list for the Aldershot Senior Cup final.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jun 20, 2022)

Nathan Green at Folkestone Invicta


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 20, 2022)

Tyrone Sterling has (re)joined up with Jordan Higgs at Dover.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 20, 2022)

I cannot believe the drage is 30


----------



## T Corcoran (Jun 22, 2022)

Billy Crook has joined Cray Wanderers alongside Anthony Cook


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jun 22, 2022)

Chapman, Cundle and Monlouis at Gravesend and Northfleet.


----------



## pettyboy (Jun 22, 2022)

LinesmanIan said:


> Nathan Green at Folkestone Invicta


Kadell Daniel also off to Folkestone


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 23, 2022)

Must all be fans of that lovely ground


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jun 24, 2022)

Ex keeper Graham Tutt who also played for Charlton has passed away aged 65 RIP


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jun 25, 2022)

Luke Wanadio in at Dover


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 26, 2022)

Dan Sweeney to Stevenage


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jun 27, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Chapman, Cundle and Monlouis at Gravesend and Northfleet.


Add McQueen to that!


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 27, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Add McQueen to that!


Shame that, tough to replace.


----------



## Al Crane (Jun 29, 2022)

Ashley Maynard-Brewer has signed for Gillingham on a season long loan


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 29, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Ashley Maynard-Brewer has signed for Gillingham on a season long loan


That's a step down from him being raved about at Ross County in the Scottish Premier League last season. I'm surprised another Scottish team didn't come in for him and at the likes of Dundee United he could even have got European football.


----------



## Al Crane (Jun 29, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> That's a step down from him being raved about at Ross County in the Scottish Premier League last season. I'm surprised another Scottish team didn't come in for him and at the likes of Dundee United he could even have got European football.


Perhaps but his season was cut short with injuries and I guess he just wants to play games somewhere closer to ‘home’ and somewhere slightly a bit warmer. Probably not many Aussies in the Scottish league!


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 1, 2022)

Reise Allassani has joined Carshalton.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 1, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Reise Allassani has joined Carshalton.



I look forward to seeing him back at Champion Hill in about February then.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 1, 2022)

James Dayton has joined Enfield.


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 2, 2022)

That’s a shame 😔 Lovely chap and like so many of last season’s squad someone who had no problems with treating me as myself .


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jul 2, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> That’s a shame 😔 Lovely chap and like so many of last season’s squad someone who had no problems with treating me as myself .


I found him a disappointment on the park - having played at much higher levels I expected him to be running games for us. However, he was a nice chap when I spoke to him and glad others found the same


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 2, 2022)

Jazzi Barnum-Bobb has joined Chelmsford.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 2, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Jazzi Barnum-Bobb has joined Chelmsford.



Got to say, I'm gutted over that. I rated him.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 2, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Got to say, I'm gutted over that. I rated him.


Don’t think we got to see the best of him.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jul 2, 2022)

Dean MacDonald joint assistant manager at Meridian VP FC


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jul 4, 2022)

Not sure if this is hot news but i saw Keanan (?) Allasani play for Elmstead against Lingfield on Saturday


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 5, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Got to say, I'm gutted over that. I rated him.


Not for me. Nice person but really couldn’t work out what he brought on the pitch. Crossing poor going forward, defending questionable.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jul 5, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> Not for me. Nice person but really couldn’t work out what he brought on the pitch. Crossing poor going forward, defending questionable.


I have to agree with this. A hallmark of his first few games was to lose the ball high up the park then chase it infield. Invariably the opposition would spot the gap and make a break down the now exposed side. I made the point to him once that he didn't need to press there (and more than once heard Junior doing the same). 

When we play Chelmsford put someone fast on the left wing.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 5, 2022)

Corey Addai has joined the crypto bro revolution at Crawley Town


----------



## chris gil (Jul 6, 2022)

NPDHFC said:


> Corey Addai has joined the crypto bro revolution at Crawley Town


He had a great song, another great lost 'B' side


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## B.I.G (Jul 6, 2022)

chris gil said:


> He had a great song, another great lost 'B' side


 
Love Chris Gil.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jul 6, 2022)

Kershaney Samuels signed for Cray Valley PM.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jul 8, 2022)

Adeyinka Cole has joined Margate


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jul 9, 2022)

Ben Dempsey has joined Dipo Akinyemi at Ayr United


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jul 15, 2022)

Nyren Clunis joins Cray Wanderers


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 15, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Ben Dempsey has joined Dipo Akinyemi at Ayr United


He was on loan there last season.

Billy Crook also gone to Cray W.


----------



## Roger D (Jul 15, 2022)

Les Cleevely has signed a year extension at Indian Super League champions Jamshedpur. He is their goalkeeping coach. Adie Boothroyd is their boss. 










						Jamshedpur FC extend stay of Goalkeeping Coach Leslie Cleevely
					

Jamshedpur FC confirm the extension of Leslie Cleevely as Goalkeeping Coach of the club.




					www.fcjamshedpur.com


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 15, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Les Cleevely has signed a year extension at Indian Super League champions Jamshedpur. He is their goalkeeping coach. Adie Boothroyd is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably my favourite ever DHFC keeper is Sir Les.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jul 15, 2022)

Alex Teniola has joined Hashtag United


----------



## Roger D (Jul 18, 2022)

Richard Orlu has signed for Haywards Heath Town.


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 18, 2022)

Saidou Khan has signed for Swindon Town. 









						Saidou Khan joins Swindon Town
					

The new signings continue to come thick and fast at The County Ground with midfielder Saidou Khan becoming the latest addition to Scott Lindsey’s squad, joining from Chesterfield after Town activated his release clause.




					www.swindontownfc.co.uk


----------



## Nivag (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## AveryDave (Jul 23, 2022)

Chike Kandi named in Kingstonian’s squad for their friendly against Hayes & Yeading this afternoon.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Jul 24, 2022)

Going back a few years here but was chatting to Mark Garland yesterday whose son was playing for Lingfield the game I was at. Good reminiscing


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 24, 2022)

LinesmanIan said:


> Going back a few years here but was chatting to Mark Garland yesterday whose son was playing for Lingfield the game I was at. Good reminiscing



One of my favourite ever DHFC players is Mark. I am somewhat jealous.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Jul 25, 2022)

Alpha Diallo and I think Malachi Morris played for Merstham on Saturday.


----------



## blueheaven (Jul 25, 2022)

I was at St Johnstone v Ayr Utd on Saturday and pleased to see both Dipo Akinyemi and Ben Dempsey in action for Ayr. Dempsey came on as a second half sub. Dipo played the full 90 minutes and has been given the number 9 squad number and appears to be their main centre-forward going into the new season.


----------



## bkbk (Jul 25, 2022)

Looks like Reise Allassani has left Carshalton for Hampton & Richmond


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 25, 2022)

bkbk said:


> Looks like Reise Allassani has left Carshalton for Hampton & Richmond



Great, so he'll be scoring against us again this season


----------



## Roger D (Jul 26, 2022)

Decarrey Sheriff scored Kettering's consolation in their 4-1 defeat at Jersey on Saturday. I might take an abacus when I go to Farnham Town's opening league fixture v Jersey...


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jul 28, 2022)

Korrey Henry had a trot out for K's


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 1, 2022)

Mo Faal has just announced he's left Enfield


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 2, 2022)

Love Mo Faal


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 2, 2022)

T Corcoran said:


> Mo Faal has just announced he's left Enfield


... to join Havant.


----------



## bkbk (Aug 2, 2022)

Carshalton sign a couple of former Hamlet


----------



## LinesmanIan (Aug 2, 2022)

Faal gone to Havant - sorry I was to slow


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 2, 2022)

Chris Dickson has joined Billericay.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 2, 2022)

Amadou Tangara has joined Margate.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 2, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Chris Dickson has joined Billericay.



Ah bollocks.

He was a wicked player but joining that lot....nahhhh.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 4, 2022)

Chike Kandi has binned out Kingstonian in preference for Dover.






						WHITES SIGN FORWARD – DOVER ATHLETIC FC
					






					www.doverathletic.com


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 4, 2022)

I'd have stayed at Kingstonian if I were him...


----------



## LinesmanIan (Aug 4, 2022)

Junior James has joined Herne Bay as Asst Manager


----------



## bkbk (Aug 6, 2022)

Dipo got his first two goals for Ayr United in the Scottish Championship



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/62342943


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Aug 6, 2022)

bkbk said:


> Dipo got his first two goals for Ayr United in the Scottish Championship
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/62342943


Last minute penalty! Instant cult hero status


----------



## keith1 (Aug 7, 2022)

bkbk said:


> Carshalton sign a couple of former Hamlet



Both played for Carshalton, alongside Gus Sow, in the friendly with Hashtag United yesterday.  Hashtag had Alex Teniola in their side


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 10, 2022)

Deon Moore has joined Lewes.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Aug 11, 2022)

Frankie Sawyer has signed for Erith & Belvedere


----------



## johnny clash (Aug 11, 2022)

Just spotted this. Praise for Jordan Green from the BBC reporter 


			https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/62357769


----------



## bkbk (Aug 11, 2022)

'This is special' Gillingham winger thriving off the fans
					

Jordan Green has only been a Gillingham player for a few weeks but there is already a blossoming love between the player and the fans.




					www.kentonline.co.uk
				




Sounds like he is doing well


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 11, 2022)

bkbk said:


> 'This is special' Gillingham winger thriving off the fans
> 
> 
> Jordan Green has only been a Gillingham player for a few weeks but there is already a blossoming love between the player and the fans.
> ...


Pleased for him, enjoyed watching him but if he has the chance to go up to the Football League, good luck to him!


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Aug 13, 2022)

Charlie Penny at Raynes Park Vale


----------



## Roger D (Aug 13, 2022)

RPV are one of the favourites to win the CoCo. One of the Gallagher brothers olis manager so they were able to sign Jake Gallagher from Dorking Wanderers last season.


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 15, 2022)

Ibra Sekajja has joined Finnish top division team AC Oulu


----------



## Nivag (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Paula_G (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger D said:


> RPV are one of the favourites to win the CoCo. One of the Gallagher brothers olis manager so they were able to sign Jake Gallagher from Dorking Wanderers last season.


Not sure I’m going to be visiting RPV any time soon after hearing of a rather disturbing incident involving their manager. I’ll wait to see if anything emerges from the referee’s report but I get the feeling this might disappear under the carpet


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 23, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Not sure I’m going to be visiting RPV any time soon after hearing of a rather disturbing incident involving their manager. I’ll wait to see if anything emerges from the referee’s report but I get the feeling this might disappear under the carpet



Oh you great big tease


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 26, 2022)

Nivag said:


>



For those who want a closer look at Dipo, Ayr United’s game against Dundee is on iPlayer / BBC sport website tonight.


----------



## LinesmanIan (Aug 26, 2022)

Kalvin Morath Gibbs also playing Sundays now for SE Dons


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Aug 27, 2022)

On fire 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Aug 29, 2022)

Oshane Brown and Junior Kaffo at AFC Croydon Athletic and Michael Abnett at (un)Corinthian Casuals


----------



## Christian Burt (Aug 29, 2022)

Delighted to see Dipo doing so well. Started following Ayr on Twitter, and they are fast becoming my team this season in Scotland


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 29, 2022)

Christian Burt said:


> Delighted to see Dipo doing so well. Started following Ayr on Twitter, and they are fast becoming my team this season in Scotland


Given you are allowed to be a bit more aggressive in Scottish football and he's being played through the middle, I'm delighted for him. It's a jump in standard but he has all the attributes to do well.


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 30, 2022)

Michael Kamara features as one of the youth team coaches on the Crystal Palace academy documentary currently showing on c4


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 30, 2022)

keith1 said:


> Both played for Carshalton, alongside Gus Sow, in the friendly with Hashtag United yesterday.  Hashtag had Alex Teniola in their side


Alex also played for Baiteze, the winners of last season’s FA Sunday Cup. Adeyinka Cole was another former Dulwich Hamlet player in that winning team.


----------



## T Corcoran (Sep 1, 2022)

Panuche Camara has joined Ipswich from Plymouth


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 2, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Michael Kamara features as one of the youth team coaches on the Crystal Palace academy documentary currently showing on c4


So is Gus Sow


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 2, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> So is Gus Sow


Ah, thought that might have been him but didn't catch his name flash up so wasn't sure


----------



## Nivag (Sep 2, 2022)

I hope he doesn't score against us again this season


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 3, 2022)

thompson used to be at the hamlet too right?


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 3, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> thompson used to be at the hamlet too right?


One of those random nuggets of info I have stored in the grey matter is that his final moments in a Hamlet shirt were in goal at Weston after Preston went off injured and then Cook was sent off after replacing him in goal


----------



## bkbk (Sep 3, 2022)

Goal and an assist for Dipo today

Ayr are unbeaten, top the table, and he leads the scorers charts

Closer to home, Lewis White scored the winner for Worthing today.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 6, 2022)

Dipo features on the latest football cliches podcast, about 4 minutes in.


----------



## T Corcoran (Sep 8, 2022)

Former keeper Rob Tolfrey broke his foot in the Bank Holiday Monday game just gone. As a result he is unable to work and Kingstonian fan's have set up a Go Fund Me page to help him while he can't work. The link is here if you want to donate 








						Help raise £3000 to Support our legendary goalkeeper Rob Tolfrey as he recovers from injury
					

Weʼre raising money to Support our legendary goalkeeper Rob Tolfrey as he recovers from injury. Support this JustGiving Crowdfunding Page.




					www.justgiving.com


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 9, 2022)

T Corcoran said:


> Former keeper Rob Tolfrey broke his foot in the Bank Holiday Monday game just gone. As a result he is unable to work and Kingstonian fan's have set up a Go Fund Me page to help him while he can't work. The link is here if you want to donate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insurance for losers clearly.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 9, 2022)

I know Fisher pay for extra insurance over and above the mandatory cover for their players. I believe this extra cover includes loss of earnings. I'd suggest if Fisher can do this, it can't be ruinously expensive and that consideration should be given to making it mandatory. There are currently far too many appeals of this sort sadly.


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 9, 2022)

Roger D said:


> I know Fisher pay for extra insurance over and above the mandatory cover for their players. I believe this extra cover includes loss of earnings. I'd suggest if Fisher can do this, it can't be ruinously expensive and that consideration should be given to making it mandatory. There are currently far too many appeals of this sort sadly.


To cover all their football and work salaries would be very expensive. I believe with what players get paid at Step 3 and above they should ensure they have their own cover through something like Our Game


----------



## Roger D (Sep 10, 2022)

Fisher definitely have insurance above and beyond the FA required. They shared two Gofundme's from ex players to members and stated they are covered beyond the minimum.

 It was a couple of years ago but from memory they implied the players would still be covered at Fisher. Clearly how long for etc is a different matter and there is little to no salary at their leve - for them at least. There is more responsibility on the player as wages rise.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Sep 11, 2022)

The 6-a-side World Cup has kicked off in Budapest. In the England squad are Deano Macca and Kershaney Samuels and yesterday England beat Portugal in their first group match 4-1 with Deano Macca getting all 4 goals 💪🏿


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 11, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Fisher definitely have insurance above and beyond the FA required. They shared two Gofundme's from ex players to members and stated they are covered beyond the minimum.
> 
> It was a couple of years ago but from memory they implied the players would still be covered at Fisher. Clearly how long for etc is a different matter and there is little to no salary at their leve - for them at least. There is more responsibility on the player as wages rise.


Presumably it's his main job as a roofer (self employed), where he's not taken out loss of earnings insurance.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 11, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Presumably it's his main job as a roofer (self employed), where he's not taken out loss of earnings insurance.



Why take out insurance when you can rely on some mugs to give you £3k. No people in need of food or heat in Tooting clearly or wherever those losers play now.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Sep 11, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> The 6-a-side World Cup has kicked off in Budapest. In the England squad are Deano Macca and Kershaney Samuels and yesterday England beat Portugal in their first group match 4-1 with Deano Macca getting all 4 goals 💪🏿


England played their 2nd group match against the Argies and won 3-2 with Kershaney Samuels on the scoresheet.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 11, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> England played their 2nd group match against the Argies and won 3-2 with Kershaney Samuels on the scoresheet.



This sounds like fun. Can it be caught on TV or is it a streaming thingy online?


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 12, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> This sounds like fun. Can it be caught on TV or is it a streaming thingy online?


It’s this: 2022 World Cup – Hungary – International Socca federation

And you should be able to watch it on their you tube channel (it’s a continuous stream of the days games by the looks of it). Here’s yesterdays:


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 12, 2022)

Diogo Barbosa has signed for Darlington









						Darlington announce signing of Portuguese midfielder
					

DARLINGTON have completed the signing of Diogo Barbosa - and the Portuguese midfielder is set to go straight into the squad for this evening's…




					www.thenorthernecho.co.uk


----------



## LinesmanIan (Sep 12, 2022)

Roman Michel Persil at East Thurrock


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Sep 14, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> England played their 2nd group match against the Argies and won 3-2 with Kershaney Samuels on the scoresheet.


England made it 3 group wins out of 3 by dispatching Tunisia 11-0 with Deano Macca weighing in with 4 goals


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 16, 2022)

David Ijaha has signed for Cray Wanderers


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Sep 17, 2022)

Omarr Lawson in the Sevenoaks squad today.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 21, 2022)

Ryan Case is at Kings Langley


----------



## LinesmanIan (Sep 21, 2022)

Chris Lewington and Kershaney Samuels played for Cray Valley last night against Beckenham and drew 0-0 primarily because of an inspired goal keeping display by the Becks keeper. The Becks GK coach? Phil Wilson!


----------



## Roger D (Sep 21, 2022)

Probably worth mentioning the Beckenham goalkeeper you praise was Baldwin Kaluya, their second choice keeper. Sounds like the goalkeeping coach is doing a good job!


----------



## Roger D (Sep 23, 2022)

Gavin Tomlin is at Forest Hill Park FC


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 23, 2022)

Looking forward to the revamped Forest Hill Park FC website.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 23, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> Looking forward to the revamped Forest Hill Park FC website.


I’m trying to blank that period from my mind. The less said about that the better though I’d rather Meadow had put their hands in their pockets for that rather than the club.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Sep 23, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> I’m trying to blank that period from my mind. The less said about that the better though I’d rather Meadow had put their hands in their pockets for that rather than the club.


What's this about? I'm being nosey because it sounds interesting!


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Sep 24, 2022)

There was a Ruben Sammut playing for staplehurst monarch u23s team on Thursday. Surely not?!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 24, 2022)

Ben Caldecourt said:


> There was a Ruben Sammut playing for staplehurst monarch u23s team on Thursday. Surely not?!


I'd have him back in a heartbeat


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 24, 2022)

Gio McGregor has signed for Wealdstone.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Gavin Tomlin is at Forest Hill Park FC


Not in the squad for the Vase game today.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 24, 2022)

Going back a long way but Johnson 'Drax' Hippolyte's son is no. 9 for Hanworth Villa today. Paul Merson's son is no. 10.

Looks like Johnson is watching, the bloke standing almost opposite me looks a bit familiar.

Edited to.add Gareth Barry's son played for Littlehampton Town.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Going back a long way but Johnson 'Drax' Hippolyte's son is no. 9 for Hanworth Villa today. Paul Merson's son is no. 10.
> 
> Looks like Johnson is watching, the bloke standing almost opposite me looks a bit familiar.



Johnson Hippolyte....now there's a blast from the past.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 29, 2022)

Ex loanee keeper Jamie Pardington has signed for Grimsby until January 2023. He was released by Wolves over the summer.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 30, 2022)

Michael Abnett has joined Kingstonian, Korrey Henry has joined Margate.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## T Corcoran (Oct 7, 2022)

Jamie Mascoll has signed for Lewes


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 8, 2022)

Akinyemi with a hat-trick and Dempsey with one of the others for Ayr United in a 5-0 win over Queens Park today.


----------



## gnar182 (Oct 8, 2022)

blueheaven said:


> Akinyemi with a hat-trick and Dempsey with one of the others for Ayr United in a 5-0 win over Queens Park today.



Not good enough for Dulwich though. 🙄


----------



## Taper (Oct 8, 2022)

Bad attitude I am told. Thank heavens we got rid.


----------



## gnar182 (Oct 8, 2022)

Innit. Think I’d probably have a bad attitude if my manager started Jay May and Decarrey Sheriff over me aswell


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Oct 8, 2022)

Taper said:


> Bad attitude I am told. Thank heavens we got rid.


Yeah I mean a bloke that scores goals and THAT penalty in a play off final... Good riddance 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 8, 2022)

Bad attitude / thinking he’s worth a lot more than he is…


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 10, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Bad attitude / thinking he’s worth a lot more than he is…


He's only 25, if he keeps up scoring at this rate he's going to get a very decent pro contract at the end of the season I reckon


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 11, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> He's only 25, if he keeps up scoring at this rate he's going to get a very decent pro contract at the end of the season I reckon



It's definitely looking that way. He was getting rave reviews on BBC Radio Scotland at the weekend. He's on a two-year contract but could easily end up getting a move up a level in the summer if he carries on the way he is.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Oct 11, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> He's only 25, if he keeps up scoring at this rate he's going to get a very decent pro contract at the end of the season I reckon


Ayr United are professional, but take your point. You might even see an SPL team take a punt on him in the January window. That would probably put him on £50k a year, outside of the Old Firm (and I can't see Rangers or Celtic going for him quite yet)


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Oct 11, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Bad attitude / thinking he’s worth a lot more than he is…


Poor man management...


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 12, 2022)

Dan Thompson has signed for Chatham Town on loan from Worthing


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 13, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Poor man management...


That’s an assumption. I believe he is a changed character since becoming a father.
Did you have any interaction with him off the pitch at Dulwich to be able to apportion blame on everyone else?
He has done very well and is now fulfilling his potential which is great. Maybe what happened at Dulwich was a wake up call. If so, it was good for him


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Oct 13, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> That’s an assumption. I believe he is a changed character since becoming a father.
> Did you have any interaction with him off the pitch at Dulwich to be able to apportion blame on everyone else?
> He has done very well and is now fulfilling his potential which is great. Maybe what happened at Dulwich was a wake up call. If so, it was good for him


Oh I didn't say he was blameless. Part of management is about getting the best out of your employees - and the way he was treated by continually being shunted out to the wings to accommodate inferior replacements would get most people annoyed, or subbed off when another player had been red carded.

Moreover given the absurd player turnover and how some players could be frozen out was such a regular feature of the previous management regime it does not appear to me that was one of their strengths. Had that management actually communicated things with people as opposed to only speaking to the South London Press when we'd had a win (a rare commodity in recent seasons) or wanted more money for even more players perhaps people may have a fuller picture...but if there's information you're privy to and the rest of us aren't that you can't put in the public domain without causing trouble then fair enough.

From your last sentence I think we're in agreement though that it is good to see him doing well as there is a player there.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 14, 2022)

Reise Allassani  has signed for the scum from Fetcham Grove


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 14, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Reise Allassani  has signed for the scum from Fetcham Grove



Player and manager found their level.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 14, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> Player and manager found their level.



Manager?


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 14, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Manager?



Flip him the bird (Hayden Bird). I believe.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Oct 14, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Reise Allassani  has signed for the scum from Fetcham Grove


Woking was bad enough, L**therhead is unforgivable


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 14, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> Flip him the bird (Hayden Bird). I believe.


Hayden Turd usually feeds off of Rose's dregs.......


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 14, 2022)

Ibby Akanbi has signed for Worthing


----------



## Nivag (Oct 14, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Ibby Akanbi has signed for Worthing


Probably worth a bet to score against us


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 15, 2022)

The Chipstead squad that turned over a 2 goal deficit at Leatherhead today included Daniel Pappoe and Gabriel Oduniake


----------



## Roger D (Oct 18, 2022)

Another blast from the past, Jermaine Darlington is removed as co-manager at Faversham Town.


----------



## T Corcoran (Oct 19, 2022)

Erhun scored a hattrick last night for Adana Demirspor in a 5-0 win in the Turkish Cup


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 22, 2022)

marc weatherstone leaves win/finch  by 'mutual consent ' .


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 2, 2022)

Frankie Sawyer has signed for Faversham Town


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 2, 2022)

Omar Koroma has followed Peter Adeniyi to Carshalton Merstham(!)


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 2, 2022)

NPDHFC said:


> Omar Koroma has followed Peter Adeniyi to Carshalton



Think you mean Merstham!!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 2, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> Think you mean Merstham!!


On the subject of Omar Koroma, one of my great Mishi memories came after we had won at Tooting and were on the way to the EDT in Jamal’s car. Koroma called Jam up to ask about doing him a showreel, but every time he tried to speak Mishi shouted Dulwich songs to drown him out. After a couple of minutes Koroma hung up defeated 😂😂😂


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 2, 2022)

DOH!


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 3, 2022)

Cray beat Orient last night in the London Senior Cup. Home to Cray it is then in the next round.


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 3, 2022)

Amandou Tangara has now signed for Horsham


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 6, 2022)

Danny Waldron scored 2 and hit the post for Alvechurch as they won 2-1 at Cheltenham in the FA Cup yesterday.


----------



## AveryDave (Nov 6, 2022)

pinknblue said:


> Danny Waldron scored 2 and hit the post for Alvechurch as they won 2-1 at Cheltenham in the FA Cup yesterday.


Pretty sure that's a different Danny Waldren, our ex-midfield stroller is still at Beckenham I believe.


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 6, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Pretty sure that's a different Danny Waldren, our ex-midfield stroller is still at Beckenham I believe.


I do believe you're right!


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 6, 2022)

Fucking he...he...hell Damien Scannell has joined a National South club as lead performance coach.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 6, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Fucking he...he...hell Damien Scannell has joined a National South club as lead performance coach.



That’s a fitness coach right?


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Nov 7, 2022)

Ashley Nzala played and scored for Margate on Saturday.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Nov 7, 2022)

Panutche Camará came *on as a 2nd half substitute for Ipswich Town tonight and scored a goal against Bracknell Town in the FA Cup first round*​


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Nov 7, 2022)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Panutche Camará came *on as a 2nd half substitute for Ipswich Town tonight and scored a goal against Bracknell Town in the FA Cup first round*​


I've no idea why all that is in big writing... 😕


----------



## Roger D (Nov 8, 2022)

Justin Fevrier is the new manager at Corinthian Casuals and Richard Orlu his assistant. Justin cites Hamlet fan Andy Tucker as his reason for getting into coaching, when Andy managed Banstead.









						JUSTIN FEVRIER: THE FIRST INTERVIEW
					

Corinthian-Casuals have a new manager. Justin Fevrier was appointed to the role on Saturday and sat down with us for his first interview shortly afterwards. Here’s what he had to say about his...



					www.corinthian-casuals.com


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 8, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Justin Fevrier is the new manager at Corinthian Casuals and Richard Orlu his assistant. Justin cites Hamlet fan Andy Tucker as his reason for getting into coaching, when Andy managed Banstead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By gum this man has low standards 😉


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 8, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Justin Fevrier is the new manager at Corinthian Casuals and Richard Orlu his assistant. Justin cites Hamlet fan Andy Tucker as his reason for getting into coaching, when Andy managed Banstead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happened to the old Corinthian Casuals manager? He was great.

Should have been our new manager.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 11, 2022)

Ashley Paul Robinson has signed for AFC Whyteleafe.


----------



## liamdhfc (Nov 12, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> What happened to the old Corinthian Casuals manager? He was great.
> 
> Should have been our new manager.


Is that because he could upset players as much as our one? Or because he did it with players who didn’t get paid, many of whom wanted lots of money at other clubs?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 12, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> Is that because he could upset players as much as our one? Or because he did it with players who didn’t get paid, many of whom wanted lots of money at other clubs?



Because I like him and respected his results. 

Poids


----------



## Taper (Nov 12, 2022)

Good to see Ethan Pinnock keeping Haaland in his pocket.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 12, 2022)

Taper said:


> Good to see Ethan Pinnock keeping Haaland in his pocket.


After all, Haaland is a poor man’s Jacob Erskine, who I’m sure Pinnock bossed in training.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 16, 2022)

Omari Hibbert scored for Ashford United yesterday and also on the score sheet was ex Hamlet player Omarr Lawson. Pat Ohman played in goal who I believe had a pre season cameo a couple of seasons back.


----------



## Roger D (Nov 18, 2022)

Sources at Wimbledon are reporting the death of Francis Joseph sadly, aged just 62.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Sources at Wimbledon are reporting the death of Francis Joseph sadly, aged just 62.


Just seen it confirmed on the Wealdstone twitter.


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 23, 2022)

Adam Leathers who was briefly on loan with us from Wycombe last season has joined Hampton & Richmond Borough on loan.


----------



## AveryDave (Nov 26, 2022)

Joe Osaghae on the bench for Cheshunt today.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Nov 26, 2022)

From one bench to another


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 4, 2022)

Sandy Cunningham is at Linlithgow Rose, they are through to the 4th Round of the Scottish Cup and have been drawn against Raith Rovers.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 6, 2022)

_England 6 a side team travel to the Czech Republic for a weekend 4 team tournament.
In the playing squad are Aryan Tajbakhsh and John-Paul Collier, on the bench (physio) Tyrone Cassius._


----------



## Roger D (Dec 7, 2022)

Paul Seuke is keeping himself busy






						Meet The Team – PS Sports Coaching
					






					pssportscoaching.com


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 8, 2022)

Frazer Shaw has signed for Faversham Town.


----------



## Roger D (Dec 9, 2022)

Kenny Beaney has signed for Leatherhead.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 11, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Kenny Beaney has signed for Leatherhead.


Cunt


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 11, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Cunt



Why?


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 11, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Why?


It was the emotion of him signing for Leatherscum.


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 14, 2022)

Marc Weatherstone appointed manager of Welwyn Garden City









						Welwyn Garden City Football Club, NEW MANAGER APPOINTED
					






					www.welwyngardencityfc.org.uk


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Don't Slow Down (Dec 21, 2022)

Our ex goalkeeper Dave Morgan passed away on 25th November at the age of 61. I believe he had 2 spells with us late 80s/early 90s and was a good laugh as well. RIP


----------



## Roger D (Dec 21, 2022)

Sad to hear, RIP Dave.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 22, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Our ex goalkeeper Dave Morgan passed away on 25th November at the age of 61. I believe he had 2 spells with us late 80s/early 90s and was a good laugh as well. RIP


I think it was actually three spells, once in each of Eddie Presland's periods as manager and again under Jim Cannon immediately after we were promoted in 1992. Dave was the goalkeeper for the inaugural match at the current ground, a 2-1 win over previously unbeaten Hendon in October 1992. I think that was his final appearance for the club, as he was second choice by then behind Jon Donegan who sustained minor injuries in a road accident the previous week.


----------



## AveryDave (Dec 26, 2022)

Reise Allassani on the bench for Wingate & Finchley today.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 26, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Reise Allassani on the bench for Wingate & Finchley today.


That looks a bit ominous for the London Senior Cup tie, given that Yusuff, Akanbi, Faal, Cook and today Higgs, have all scored against us in recent weeks.


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 28, 2022)

Jamie Splatt’s brother, Javaun, is on the move again. Joined Billericay from Worthing.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 28, 2022)

Will he be a hit there?


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 29, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Omari Hibbert scored for Ashford United yesterday and also on the score sheet was ex Hamlet player Omarr Lawson. Pat Ohman played in goal who I believe had a pre season cameo a couple of seasons back.


Patrick Ohman played in goal at VCD Athletic in Autumn 2020, the first game in 6 months after the pandemic struck. He'd been at Carshalton and continued playing for them. I got the impression he was neither a signing nor a triallist, but Peter Adeniyi did us a favour when we didn't have a recognised keeper available. 

Omarr Lawson played for Leatherhead at Walton & Hersham on Boxing Day, with Alpha Diallo coming off the bench. They won 2-0 with a pair of Kenny Beaney penalties.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 1, 2023)

Cyclodunc said:


> Will he be a hit there?


In the words of Liz Truss, he intends to hit the ground from day one


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 2, 2023)

Richard Taylor, who warmed the bench once last season before fleeing to Dagenham & Redbridge, has signed for St Mirren.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 4, 2023)

Jacob Erskine has resurfaced at Hanworth Villa, scoring the final goal in their 4-1 win at Northwood on New Year's Day.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 4, 2023)

Class is permanent


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Saturday at 5:49 PM)

Ramell Lake is at Meridian FC


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Saturday at 5:50 PM)

Frankie Sawyer is at Sporting Club Thamesmead


----------



## Paula_G (Saturday at 9:22 PM)

Former Dulwich midfielder Simon Bassey, who played for us in the 2000/01 season OTOMH, is the new interim head coach of Portsmouth








						Bassey: A Brilliant Challenge
					

There are not too many more daunting games with which to start life in charge of Pompey.




					www.portsmouthfc.co.uk


----------



## Roger D (Monday at 4:53 PM)

George Elokobi is the new caretaker manager at Maidstone United. Which makes me feel very old...


----------



## Pink Panther (Monday at 5:59 PM)

Roger D said:


> George Elokobi is the new caretaker manager at Maidstone United. Which makes me feel very old...


Yes, I  recall his Hamlet debut aged 17 at Lewes. (My earliest memory I can put a date to is my mum buying a 21st birthday card for her younger sister, who will be 75 this year.)


----------



## Dirty South (Tuesday at 7:39 PM)

Ashley Maynard-Brewer is playing at Old Trafford tonight. League Cup quarter-final. 👀


----------



## Al Crane (Tuesday at 8:15 PM)

Diallang Jaiyesimi also on the bench for Charlton


----------



## Paula_G (Yesterday at 7:28 AM)

Pink Panther said:


> Yes, I  recall his Hamlet debut aged 17 at Lewes. (My earliest memory I can put a date to is my mum buying a 21st birthday card for her younger sister, who will be 75 this year.)


Remember seeing George play for the youth team. If I remember rightly his debut was away to Chipstead on a night of sub zero temperatures 🥶. The last time I saw him at Champion Hill, he popped over to our table and bought a round of drinks for the Hamlet. Genuinely nice guy who never let fame go to his head.


----------

